# POPSUGAR Must Have January 2014 (SPOILERS!)



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2013)

Thinking ahead...


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 10, 2013)

Cruel! I don't have my December boxes (though the postman should be here any moment with some of them... I ordered all three). I hate waiting! And I'm spoiler free, and there are many pages of unread posts calling out to me, but I am staying strong. So now... already January! It's coming! And I hope it is fabulous.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 10, 2013)

subscribing :3


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Cruel! I don't have my December boxes (though the postman should be here any moment with some of them... I ordered all three). I hate waiting! And I'm spoiler free, and there are many pages of unread posts calling out to me, but I am staying strong. So now... already January! It's coming! And I hope it is fabulous.
Mine are even remotely close to me.  I swear I live in a POPSUGAR dead zone.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Dec 10, 2013)

subbing!


----------



## missm08 (Dec 11, 2013)

My wishlist for January:

- I really hope there is a cool fiction book in the January box! Something newly released/best seller would be awesome. They haven't done a fiction book for several months!

- Something really high-end for a beauty item! Ideas would be lip gloss/lip balm in colors that would suit everybody, a rollerball perfume in a highly marketable or popular scent, highlighter

- Gloves or mittens/winter knit hat

- Seeing as how it is January, possibly something for organization/home/office - calendars, planners, stationary/thank you cards

- Gift card for online store with reasonably priced shoes


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Dec 11, 2013)

I was very disappointed with December, so I am really hoping for better items in January.  They did a planner for the limited edition box so I hope there isn't one in January too!  Maybe a nice pen or mechanical pencil?  I would like to see hat and/or gloves as well or even cute slippers/socks.  A high-end cocoa would be a nice touch.

We've had a lot of snow lately and apparently I really want things to keep me warm


----------



## MsBLittleton (Dec 11, 2013)

It's almost January already, kind of depressing! Anyway, this may possibly be my last PS for a while, unless they blow me away. So, heres to hoping for a fabulous January! Decemeber kinda held up to my expectations, I actually said I wanted flutes in Dec. so maybe I'll get 1 item I wanted in January!

January ... thoughts of the holidays being over and settling in for winter come to mind and not to mention resolutions. And so with that in mind .... a wearable fitness item would be cool (don't know how they would do that without a dreaded GC) and a High-end beauty product .. or bath product (LUSH). Other than that a nice Novel and cocoa/coffee sounds nice!!


----------



## adinegem (Dec 13, 2013)

Ooh I love the hot cocoa idea! I would also like some soft comfy aloe socks or socks that are gel lined for winter. Maybe some natural chapstick and a designer calendar since I've been lazy and haven't bought one yet. I'm also hoping for a nice headband or a cool hair accessory. Lately I've just been in a ponytail mood and need to do something with my hair! I'll be so mad if they include another bracelet so lets hope that they won't.


----------



## missm08 (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh another idea would be a cute clutch or other type of bag, like a quality stylish tote bag (not like a grocery tote bag). Gosh I really wish I could work as a curator for a box! How does one get a gig like that? Sign me up.


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 13, 2013)

In the spirit of New Years resolution my wish list is:

-Some sort of healthy (but yummy) snack

-A bag to stay organized and put my Ipad and day planner in easily (Tote like said above would be good)

-lip scrub

-Movie tickets (I've been wishing for these since I missed them in september 2012)

-A thick headband to go over your ears and keep you warm

-a watch would be nice

Here's to Pop Sugar bringing in an amazing New Year for us.


----------



## lsarao (Dec 14, 2013)

January will only be my second box so I'm excited. I love the idea of hot cocoa, some warm slipper socks and a good novel. Because that is exactly what I want to do in cold January! Or a cute hat to play in the snow! I also love the kitchen items I've seen in the box. Or some nice hand lotion to keep my hands from cracking!


----------



## Soanders (Dec 15, 2013)

I love all these ideas! I'm also hoping for:

-A letter-pressed calendar

-A book/pair of movie tickets 

-Coffee cup/travel mug (I've been hoping for this since September haha)

-Hot chocolate and a mini bottle of Bailey's or butterscotch schnapps (highly doubt they'd be able to do the alcohol, but a girl can wish, right?) 

-Slippers or boot socks

-Throw blanket


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Soanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love all these ideas! I'm also hoping for:

-A letter-pressed calendar

-A book/pair of movie tickets 

-Coffee cup/travel mug (I've been hoping for this since September haha)

-Hot chocolate and a mini bottle of Bailey's or butterscotch schnapps (highly doubt they'd be able to do the alcohol, but a girl can wish, right?) 

-Slippers or boot socks

-Throw blanket
I second the throw blanket, slippers, book or movie tickets. I would also love a cup heater. I don't know if that is the official name of it, but it's a mini heating dish that you put your coffee mug on in the office to keep it warm. I think that is too specific of a thing for PS to send but I have always wanted/ "needed" one. Also, a good moisturizer is on my list this time of year.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 16, 2013)

In general, Iâ€™d like:

*More kitchen stuff. *There are gadgets Iâ€™ve wondered about but would never buy on my own. Iâ€™m sure some would be must-haves if I tried them.

*Brooches. *I wish theyâ€™d come back in style â€“ theyâ€™re fun to pin on a coat collar in winter, and no worries about sizing. 

*More desk stuff.* Nice pens, notecards, pencil cups, etc â€“ but sophisticated and not what youâ€™d find at Staples. SeeJanework has good examples. 

*Entertainment as a more regular category.* Books, movie tickets, DVDs, games, maybe vouchers to watch films online or download ebooks, for example on sites like Libero. 

*More holders/storage:* ring holders, jewellery rolls, pouches, wallets, wristlets, makeup bags, nice boxes, etc.

*More discount codes for brands already featured in the box. *And no discount codes for brands that arenâ€™t already featured.

*More eco-friendly stuff. *There are a lot of smaller brands that a lot of people probably havenâ€™t tried, because the products tend to be a little more expensive or harder to find


----------



## rockhoundluna (Dec 16, 2013)

I love all the ideas, ladies! All I have to contribute is that I'm also hoping for "cozy" type items like cocoa, etc. I'd love an AWESOME lotion, like the Tocca Cleopatra (well a bigger size) I got in Birchbox this month. Oh, and (plz, plz, plz) a box quite totally unlike last January. lol.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Dec 16, 2013)

Boy there are so many great ideas already posted.

I love the idea of a nice tote.  Has anyone seen those oh so cute knitted headbands many seem to be wearing?  That would be different and adjustable depending on the design ( I have seen several with a button).  I would love a work out theme, or me time theme.  I would totally dig a fresh work out dvd.  But it cannot be so hard, that I cannot do it, and it cannot be so easy - others cannot get use out of it.  Is there any other workout stuff that seems on trend?  What about a smart pedometer?  Is there such a thing?  Like a pocket book pedometer?  haha!  I can get some serious miles on when shopping!

I would love a watch, I've been around since June, so never got to see any watch from PS.  I finally found some video to help describe the light show on the last watch PS gave out.  WOW.  Earrings are so hit and miss, but that would be very cool. 

What about a technology theme?  Too expensive probably.

A tote or pocket book.  I could really go for a nice casual but classic looking pocket book.

You know - I really don't want any gift certificates that do not get me a free item.  Sure, send me card, but the card HAS to at least get me 1 free item.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 16, 2013)

Most of my wishlist items have already been mentioned but I would LOVE

-Something warm and fuzzy! hat/headband, mittens, or socks!

-A book would be amazing. I love snuggling up in bed with a good book in the winter

-Lip or body scrub to ward off all the winter dry skin!

-A cute wintery coffee mug with coffee or cocoa

-Fleece throw blanket would be wonderful!

-Tote bag or clutch

-Roll-on Perfume Oil

-2014 Planner

I am really hoping for PopSugar to not let me down in January. I only have received one box from them and that was the December box, which I wasn't happy with at all. I'm hoping I made the right decision cancelling a few of my other subs so that I could try this one out. Here's hoping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jo Cres (Dec 17, 2013)

i would love a warm hat that doesn't make my hair go all looking like i stuck myfinger in a light socket whan i take it off!! now that would be a great item. a lip scrub would be great too. also a really good moisturizer because it was -2 this morning and no matter what i use on my face nothing seems to be working for this chapped skin. even my egyptian magic is not cutting it!!


----------



## NaydeneM (Dec 17, 2013)

Looking forward to my second box!


----------



## trin0183 (Dec 18, 2013)

I would love more home items, bakery items (no generic chocolate), workout gear (maybe something to hold an iPhone or keys), a nice facial cleanser, and a fiction book.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 18, 2013)

Wish list: Workout stuff: a resistance band, yoga mat, water bottle with filter, or a Zumba DVD would all be totally acceptable fitness items for me. Please no DVDs that are too difficult to complete...that chair workout was awful. I was so afraid of tipping the chair over the whole time. Media: I would be happy with a book or movie tickets, but nothing too vapid. I want something that isn't too intense or taxing (I can't imagine PS sending out something like that anyway), but still has a good storyline. This is more tech than media, but I would really appreciate a pair of touch screen gloves. Organization: I would love an alarm clock. Please, PopSugar, send me an amazing alarm clock! I would also love a Quirky pen zen or a fun page a day calendar. Food: Something savory would be nice, but no matter what please no protein bars/shakes for January just because it's the new year. Other: this is a weird request but I would love it if PS would send an air freshener for the car or a fancy room/sheet spray. A nice neutral wallet with lots of slots for cards would be great too. I would also enjoy an umbrella but I realize that this has geographic limitations. That's all I can think of for now! If I could get even one of my wishes answered I would be so happy! That is probably a sign that I should take my $30 elsewhere, but I prepaid for a sub and I am just too addicted to be logical about this stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wish list:

Workout stuff: a resistance band, yoga mat, *water bottle with filter,* or a Zumba DVD would all be totally acceptable fitness items for me. Please no DVDs that are too difficult to complete...that chair workout was awful. I was so afraid of tipping the chair over the whole time.

Media: I would be happy with a book or movie tickets, but nothing too vapid. I want something that isn't too intense or taxing (I can't imagine PS sending out something like that anyway), but still has a good storyline. This is more tech than media, but I would really appreciate a pair of touch screen gloves.

Organization: I would love an alarm clock. Please, PopSugar, send me an amazing alarm clock! I would also love a Quirky pen zen or a fun page a day calendar.

Food: Something savory would be nice, but no matter what please no protein bars/shakes for January just because it's the new year.

Other: this is a weird request but I would love it if PS would send an air freshener for the car or a fancy room/sheet spray. A nice neutral wallet with lots of slots for cards would be great too. *I would also enjoy an umbrella but I realize that this has geographic limitations.*

That's all I can think of for now! If I could get even one of my wishes answered I would be so happy! That is probably a sign that I should take my $30 elsewhere, but I prepaid for a sub and I am just too addicted to be logical about this stuff.





I love the idea of a water bottle with filter.

Oh and I would think an umbrella would be perfect! It surely rains in most places, right? Probably more geographically appropriate than gloves, hats or other warm weather gear.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Soanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love all these ideas! I'm also hoping for:

-A letter-pressed calendar

-A book/pair of movie tickets

-Coffee cup/travel mug (I've been hoping for this since September haha)

-Hot chocolate and a mini bottle of Bailey's or butterscotch schnapps (highly doubt they'd be able to do the alcohol, but a girl can wish, right?)

-Slippers or boot socks

-Throw blanket
Love this list...I would use everything, especially love the boot socks.  Although I love in a pretty rural area and would have to likely travel an hour +  to use the movie tickets, they would definitely get used!  I know workout stuff is popular, but I will never use it..a nice workout bag or water bottle yes, but no dvd's please.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wish list:

Workout stuff: a resistance band, yoga mat, water bottle with filter, or a Zumba DVD would all be totally acceptable fitness items for me. Please no DVDs that are too difficult to complete...that chair workout was awful. I was so afraid of tipping the chair over the whole time.

Media: I would be happy with a book or movie tickets, but nothing too vapid. I want something that isn't too intense or taxing (I can't imagine PS sending out something like that anyway), but still has a good storyline. This is more tech than media, but I would really appreciate a pair of touch screen gloves.

Organization: I would love an alarm clock. Please, PopSugar, send me an amazing alarm clock! I would also love a Quirky pen zen or a fun page a day calendar.

Food: Something savory would be nice, but no matter what please no protein bars/shakes for January just because it's the new year.

Other: this is a weird request but I would love it if PS would send an air freshener for the car or a fancy room/sheet spray. A nice neutral wallet with lots of slots for cards would be great too. I would also enjoy an umbrella but I realize that this has geographic limitations.

That's all I can think of for now! If I could get even one of my wishes answered I would be so happy! That is probably a sign that I should take my $30 elsewhere, but I prepaid for a sub and I am just too addicted to be logical about this stuff.






I really, really despise most "work out gear" as I live on the 3rd floor of a very old apartment and my big butt trying to exercise literally will shake the entire house. It's the gym or nothng for me! I have a Yoga mat already and Idk how the heck they'd fit one in a box, haha, but i'd be fine with another one! Also the water bottle/filter is a great idea.

Also, I could totally get down with a cute alarm clock because I never hear my phone alarm!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A wallet would be awesome! Wallets are always included in men's boxes like women don't carry them too! Car freshener and sheet spray sounds awesome. I love "good smelling" things!

Sheet sprays are the best because they're usually formulated with a powder of some sort that keeps your sheets dry and fresh. I think it would be a great summer item but I would love it in January too!


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 18, 2013)

I still love the tech gloves idea. And more home stuff would be great!


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wish list:

Workout stuff: a resistance band, yoga mat, water bottle with filter, or a Zumba DVD would all be totally acceptable fitness items for me. Please no DVDs that are too difficult to complete...that chair workout was awful. I was so afraid of tipping the chair over the whole time.

Media: I would be happy with a book or movie tickets, but nothing too vapid. I want something that isn't too intense or taxing (I can't imagine PS sending out something like that anyway), but still has a good storyline. This is more tech than media, but I would really appreciate a pair of touch screen gloves.

Organization: I would love an alarm clock. Please, PopSugar, send me an amazing alarm clock! I would also love a Quirky pen zen or a fun page a day calendar.

Food: Something savory would be nice, but no matter what please no protein bars/shakes for January just because it's the new year.

Other: this is a weird request but I would love it if PS would send an air freshener for the car or a fancy room/sheet spray. A nice neutral wallet with lots of slots for cards would be great too. I would also enjoy an umbrella but I realize that this has geographic limitations.

That's all I can think of for now! If I could get even one of my wishes answered I would be so happy! That is probably a sign that I should take my $30 elsewhere, but I prepaid for a sub and I am just too addicted to be logical about this stuff.





I'd love to get a Zumba DVD or a water bottle with a filter as well!


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 18, 2013)

a travel coffee mug would be awesome. I love the contigo ones 1) It doesn't have an open top so it can't spill 2) you can open it up really easily with one hand 3) my two year old hasn't figured out that you just push it. I get the water bottles and coffee mugs, but I could always use more


----------



## roskandy (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Brooches. *I wish theyâ€™d come back in style â€“ theyâ€™re fun to pin on a coat collar in winter, and no worries about sizing. 

Do you ever wear them? Can you give me ideas for wearing them? I keep getting really pretty ones as gifts and have no idea what to do with them, lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

THere isn't much they could send me that would disappoint me, at this point!

I would love something cute for the home, something warm and fuzzy, and something yoga related.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *THere isn't much they could send me that wouldn't disappoint me, at this point!*

I would love something cute for the home, something warm and fuzzy, and something yoga related.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There, fixed it to represent my position on the PS boxes lately, haha!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *THere isn't much they could send me that wouldn't disappoint me, at this point!*

I would love something cute for the home, something warm and fuzzy, and something yoga related.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There, fixed it to represent my position on the PS boxes lately, haha!

haha! I've liked the boxes lately...but I'm just kind of in this "ooh, I like everything" phase....happens in the winter when everything except for material goods are depressing to me. haha!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 18, 2013)

I still haven't received my December box, and no one at PopSugar will respond to my e-mails. I got tracking information on 12/8, It left California on 12/8, and then the tracking stopped updating. FedEx didn't return my e-mails so I called and they said to contact PopSugar. PopSugar won't respond. It's been almost 9 days since I got my tracking. It should either be here by now, or at least have had the tracking update....

December was my first box with PopSugar and I'm really concerned that they haven't responded to my facebook messages, OR my direct e-mails. Not a very good first impression. I hope I hear from them tomorrow, because I'd really like to continue and get a January box!


----------



## MelissaB (Dec 19, 2013)

I think they should do a best of 2013 box for January. Send an email survey to subscribers asking what their favorite food, home decor, beauty and jewelry/ accessory items were in 2013 &amp; put together a box with those type of items. My choices would be cookie chips (a large bag, not small like the last one), a diffuser (because I can never have enough), an eyeshadow palette (Naked 3) &amp; a scarf (of course). That would never happen but I can dream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brainybeauty (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MelissaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think they should do a best of 2013 box for January. Send an email survey to subscribers asking what their favorite food, home decor, beauty and jewelry/ accessory items were in 2013 &amp; put together a box with those type of items.

My choices would be cookie chips (a large bag, not small like the last one), a diffuser (because I can never have enough), an eyeshadow palette (Naked 3) &amp; a scarf (of course).

That would never happen but I can dream




 I would absolutely love that, too! Especially the large bag of cookie chips. Those were delicious.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 19, 2013)

That would be really fun! BUT, box contents are obtained months in advance, so they'd have to have sent out the survey much earlier.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish a sub would do something liek that, though!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MelissaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think they should do a best of 2013 box for January. Send an email survey to subscribers asking what their favorite food, home decor, beauty and jewelry/ accessory items were in 2013 &amp; put together a box with those type of items.

My choices would be cookie chips (a large bag, not small like the last one), a diffuser (because I can never have enough), an eyeshadow palette (Naked 3) &amp; a scarf (of course).

That would never happen but I can dream




I think in general they should send a survey out like that. It's obvious by last month's thread and on the PSMH facebook, people were VERY unhappy with December and not impressed with November (although I thought that one was cute). If they sent out a survey in January that we could express our opinions and/or maybe even check boxes next to the items we liked/didn't like from each box last year so that they can get a better idea of what their customer base is looking for in the boxes, which would then make it easier for them to reach out to brand partners etc.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 19, 2013)

Funny enough the sent a fitness item and hot chocolate last year and it was kinda a big fail.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 19, 2013)

So as much as I feel like PopSugar has a lot to work on, I am pretty happy with their customer service right now. As I said above, my tracking was sent to me over a week ago and hasn't updated since it left California. I finally got in touch with a FedEx person and they basically said, "yea it can take 21 days for a smartpost package to arrive to you" and then went on to basically tell me "too bad get over it and wait for your package." All I was looking for was some sort of update as to where it is since I know it wouldn't go directly from CA to RI. I contacted PopSugar about this and they said they'd ship me a new box express mail, and apologized for the ridiculous shipping time.

They should consider not using Smartpost...but I am really happy that they were so generous!


----------



## Snolili (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm loving all these ideas. Here's to an awesome box in Jan.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MelissaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think they should do a best of 2013 box for January. Send an email survey to subscribers asking what their favorite food, home decor, beauty and jewelry/ accessory items were in 2013 &amp; put together a box with those type of items.

My choices would be cookie chips (a large bag, not small like the last one), a diffuser (because I can never have enough), an eyeshadow palette (Naked 3) &amp; a scarf (of course).

That would never happen but I can dream





I WANT NAKED 3 SO BAD!!!!


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So as much as I feel like PopSugar has a lot to work on, I am pretty happy with their customer service right now. As I said above, my tracking was sent to me over a week ago and hasn't updated since it left California. I finally got in touch with a FedEx person and they basically said, "yea it can take 21 days for a smartpost package to arrive to you" and then went on to basically tell me "too bad get over it and wait for your package." All I was looking for was some sort of update as to where it is since I know it wouldn't go directly from CA to RI. I contacted PopSugar about this and they said they'd ship me a new box express mail, and apologized for the ridiculous shipping time.

They should consider not using Smartpost...but I am really happy that they were so generous!
That's awesome although from CA to RI I would anticipate it would take on the longer side of transit time especially during the winter holidays. Enjoy your 2 BOXES!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's awesome although from CA to RI I would anticipate it would take on the longer side of transit time especially during the winter holidays. Enjoy your 2 BOXES!
Agreed, although my tracking said it was shipped on the 7th, and left it's origin in CA on the 8th. It's now the 19th and I haven't even received an update on the tracking. All it say is "left origin facility" and the time and date. You'd think that in 13 days there would at least be one more update to the tracking, even during a busy season! PopSugar seems to think the box is lost in the mail, which I can agree with. It was super nice of them to send me another box even though they know my other one will eventually arrive. I'll just gift one of them to a friend or give it away on my blog haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurenv78 (Dec 21, 2013)

Updates....I'm a semi-new subscriber.  I have NO idea what to expect, just hoping for something totally unexpected that I love!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurenv78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Updates....I'm a semi-new subscriber.  I have NO idea what to expect, just hoping for something totally unexpected that I love!

I think as long as you go into each month with an open mind and just viewing it as a surprise in the mail, it's fun...or at least that's been working for me, and I haven't been disappointed yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurenv78 (Dec 21, 2013)

I call them my "surprise boxes" even though I totally stalk spoiler threads....I'd peek at presents if you left me alone with them too lol


----------



## JenMiele78 (Dec 22, 2013)

I just got my PopSugar Box today, my Mailman delivered packages today..on a Sunday! =)

Anyway, mine shipped on 12/10 and barely any tracking, it came from CA and I live in MA. This was my first box..hoping next month it doesn't take as long to get here.


----------



## lsarao (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenMiele78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my PopSugar Box today, my Mailman delivered packages today..on a Sunday! =)

Anyway, mine shipped on 12/10 and barely any tracking, it came from CA and I live in MA. This was my first box..hoping next month it doesn't take as long to get here.
OMG, I'm in the exact same boat. Hopefully mine will show up as well. It's so frustrating that its taking so long to arrive!


----------



## JenMiele78 (Dec 22, 2013)

I hope you get yours soon! Mine was in CA for days before it moved.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenMiele78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my PopSugar Box today, my Mailman delivered packages today..on a Sunday! =)

Anyway, mine shipped on 12/10 and barely any tracking, it came from CA and I live in MA. This was my first box..hoping next month it doesn't take as long to get here.
That exact same thing happened to me! I live in RI right on the MA border. This was my first box too, but my tracking still hasn't updated since it left CA on the 8th. I contacted FedEx and PopSugar (mentioned this above) and they are just sending me a new one as they think my first one might be lost in the mail. So the good news is, PopSugar seems to have great customer service, and even though I have to wait a bit longer they're happily sending me another box. Very happy with that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *lsarao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG, I'm in the exact same boat. Hopefully mine will show up as well. It's so frustrating that its taking so long to arrive! 

If this is your first box, I've been told they have been taking extra long because first boxes take awhile in general AND it's the Christmas season. If you don't get it soon, contact PopSugar. They'll help!


----------



## Lesliek0211 (Dec 22, 2013)

This will be my 3rd box with PS and I am super excited. I wasn't thrilled with December's box (though I'm good with it now that I am using the bracelet charm on a necklace), but my Michael Stars wrap has made up for ANY disappointment about the rest of the items.

I'm hoping for some kind of warm item (socks, gloves, ear-warmer)

A cute planner (I never use these, but I like having them *just in case*

A good book


----------



## hkchaussee (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm new to MUT and Popsugar and I am so excited for my first box! Here's what I'm hoping to get:

-a great new fiction book

-a cute hat, gloves or ear warmer

-a fun art print

-a traveling mug

-popcorn of some sort

Even though these are some things I'm hoping for, I'm sure I'll be happy with whatever! I'm just excited to get my first one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mvangundy (Dec 22, 2013)

Cancelled after the rate increase. Not sad that I missed out on December after seeing the items, but my mom got me a 3 month subscription for my birthday and it starts this month. I'm super pumpppppped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hkchaussee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
-a great new fiction book

-a cute hat, gloves or ear warmer

-a fun art print

-a traveling mug

-popcorn of some sort
 All of this sounds like a great January box, I certainly hope some of this stuff is in there! I also like some of the stuff in last years Jan box. I didn't get it but saw blog posts about it.

I'm also perfectly ok with new year's resolution workout stuff as long as it is more along the lines of work out equipment (yoga mats and balls, those elastic tension bands) and not  workout dvds because I never get around to actually using them.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   All of this sounds like a great January box, I certainly hope some of this stuff is in there! I also like some of the stuff in last years Jan box. I didn't get it but saw blog posts about it.

I'm also perfectly ok with new year's resolution workout stuff as long as it is more along the lines of work out equipment (yoga mats and balls, those elastic tension bands) and not  workout dvds because I never get around to actually using them. 

Yea I have to agree on the workout stuff, I don't know many people that use workout DVD's anymore, and if they do, it's one that they've researched and bought on their own. But I also wish that they wouldn't assume that all of us have a resolution of losing weight just because the vast majority of their subscribers are women. They sent out fitness stuff last January, maybe if they want to stay with the resolution theme they can do a box about different resolutions like learning a new skill (maybe put in a how-to book?) or making better food choices for health not for weight loss (like adding a organic/non-gmo snack) or something like that. I feel like it's such an overdone idea to think of weight loss for the new year. As if we all don't beat ourselves up enough! Seriously I would love a box that was all about making us feel better on the inside!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yea I have to agree on the workout stuff, I don't know many people that use workout DVD's anymore, and if they do, it's one that they've researched and bought on their own. But I also wish that they wouldn't assume that all of us have a resolution of losing weight just because the vast majority of their subscribers are women. They sent out fitness stuff last January, maybe if they want to stay with the resolution theme they can do a box about different resolutions like learning a new skill (maybe put in a how-to book?) or making better food choices for health not for weight loss (like adding a organic/non-gmo snack) or something like that. I feel like it's such an overdone idea to think of weight loss for the new year. As if we all don't beat ourselves up enough! Seriously I would love a box that was all about making us feel better on the inside!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I agree, no workout stuff and more about eating healthier because that is something that is a bit more universal. I would love for a healthy eating cook book, but considering most people didn't like the Oct cookbook I guess that will probably be a no go.


----------



## IffB (Dec 23, 2013)

I would love makeup brushes....


----------



## indianaredhead (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That exact same thing happened to me! I live in RI right on the MA border. This was my first box too, but my tracking still hasn't updated since it left CA on the 8th. I contacted FedEx and PopSugar (mentioned this above) and they are just sending me a new one as they think my first one might be lost in the mail. So the good news is, PopSugar seems to have great customer service, and even though I have to wait a bit longer they're happily sending me another box. Very happy with that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If this is your first box, I've been told they have been taking extra long because first boxes take awhile in general AND it's the Christmas season. If you don't get it soon, contact PopSugar. They'll help!
Their customer service is pretty fabulous once you get someone to respond.  I had some damaged items and they promptly sent replacements.


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roskandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Do you ever wear them? Can you give me ideas for wearing them? I keep getting really pretty ones as gifts and have no idea what to do with them, lol.
I love a brooch to dress up a coat, or to pin to a nicer shopper bag (I obviously wouldn't put expensive ones on shopper bags, just a nice way to fancy up a dull looking bag).


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 25, 2013)

I think they should release a spoiler really early on. Judging from december complaints, they probably lost a decent chunk of subscribers. I was personally bummed that I missed out on workout stuff. I can never have enough and get bored doing the same stuff repeatedly. The cookbook was a big flop for me cause I don't need help in that department. A good book and throw blanket would be great, but that likely won't happen after the NM box..


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 25, 2013)

Updates


----------



## Kyleyz (Dec 26, 2013)

new coupon 3 months for price of 2 with code 3for2...


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyleyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  new coupon 3 months for price of 2 with code 3for2...
I assume it's for new subs only


----------



## sunsets (Dec 26, 2013)

I am looking forward to the January box and am hoping it's more unique than December's.  I would love to get some new products that just cam out.

Here are some of my wishes for January's box:

gourmet marshmallows in unique flavors for hot chocolate

tech gloves

foldover gloves/mittens and hat

microwavable heat wrap for post-sledding, ice skating, snowboarding   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

paraffin hand or foot lotion

spray-on lotion 

gray nail polish

(like others have said) new fiction book

linen spray

home decor--maybe a cute bowl or pen holder

Fingers crossed that more of us like January's box, ladies!!


----------



## xolalaox (Dec 26, 2013)

December's box was my first and I was fairly certain it'd be my last, but I figured I'd give it one more shot. So crossing my fingers that this is a good one! I'd love a New Years resolution themed box! Something to get organized (planner, calendar, stationary, etc.), a healthy snack, a nice book, cute warm headband for being outside, a nice water bottle, and maybe something to pamper ourselves with!


----------



## Kyleyz (Dec 26, 2013)

I was able to re-subscribe for 3 months starting in January with that code.. I had cancelled after the December box


----------



## KayEss (Dec 26, 2013)

I am kind of annoyed that they hiked the price up yet have been offering all these coupons (plus the Baublebar bonus). I paid $31ish when the price increase was about to go into effect, and now people can get these boxes for $27ish each. I feel like I invested in them in advance and then they turned around and offered deals to those that didn't. Kind of a crappy way to do business in my opinion. I think coupon codes are great for people that are able to use them...I just feel like a sucker for paying for so many months all at once when I definitely didn't need to. Part of me wonders if they needed more money to keep standards the same, how are they able to offer deals that are better than the previous rates? I am sure it is an attempt to expand the subscriber base (if new people subscribe under a deal they might stay on for full price after). Maybe PS is having a harder time than they thought keeping subscribers after the price hike?


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 26, 2013)

I think they lost so many subscribers from that awful December box that they had to offer something really good to get people back. I'm thinking it probably worked.


----------



## IffB (Dec 26, 2013)

> I am kind of annoyed that they hiked the price up yet have been offering all these coupons (plus the Baublebar bonus). I paid $31ish when the price increase was about to go into effect, and now people can get these boxes for $27ish each. I feel like I invested in them in advance and then they turned around and offered deals to those that didn't. Kind of a crappy way to do business in my opinion. I think coupon codes are great for people that are able to use them...I just feel like a sucker for paying for so many months all at once when I definitely didn't need to. Part of me wonders if they needed more money to keep standards the same, how are they able to offer deals that are better than the previous rates? I am sure it is an attempt to expand the subscriber base (if new people subscribe under a deal they might stay on for full price after). Maybe PS is having a harder time than they thought keeping subscribers after the price hike?


 Yes! The codes should at least work to extend existing subs!!!!!


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 26, 2013)

omg ugh &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 3 for the price of 2??? I'm so tempted!!! Why do they do this to me? XD


----------



## KayEss (Dec 27, 2013)

On a more positive note: my cat immediately claimed that string in the December box that came with the wrapping paper as his. He has been dragging it around with him. He will drag it upstairs into my bed every night and every morning he drags it downstairs. If I pull it behind me he will chase it and eventually grab onto it with his mouth (that is how he likes to carry it into my bed too) and he lets me lead him around like a horse or something. It's pretty cute. Who knew my favorite from that box would be that plain boring string!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 27, 2013)

> On a more positive note: my cat immediately claimed that string in the December box that came with the wrapping paper as his. He has been dragging it around with him. He will drag it upstairs into my bed every night and every morning he drags it downstairs. If I pull it behind me he will chase it and eventually grab onto it with his mouth (that is how he likes to carry it into my bed too) and he lets me lead him around like a horse or something. It's pretty cute. Who knew my favorite from that box would be that plain boring string!


 That is adorable!


----------



## Ashley Crisman (Dec 27, 2013)

> new coupon 3 months for price of 2 with code 3for2...


 Where did you find this??!! Do you know how long it's good for?


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 28, 2013)

I did a box over the summer (september, i believe) and loved my box, but cancelled it because i have sub-box ADD and want to try every one of them. I re-subscribed in December and wasn't as disappointed as some, because I got the Bauble Bar necklace and to me, it was worth the $$$$ just for the necklace.
I *WANT* to continue in January however, am I the only one that's extremely off-put by the fact they haven't even addressed the negative complaints on Facebook? I work in Social Media so I know that sometimes you can't respond to customers right away. You have to go through PR, a supervisor, legal, etc to get a response approved. But come, on. It's been a few weeks since those complaints started appearing and *crickets* Do they want me to come and work for them and fix this fiasco??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Even though there's no good way to address so many unhappy customers, I wish they'd at least come out and say the concerns were heard and they hope to make everyone happy with the next box. I dunno...


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 28, 2013)

I was suckered in by the 3for2 deal because this has to be the best deal they've come out with since they've started... IIRC. I've been following this subscription box for a while but December was my first box because I thought it would be the most amazing month to try (and because the Black Friday code helped with its discount). But I found myself disappointed with what arrived in my box (I mean, Ghirardelli? That's not really high-end chocolate by any means. Wrapping paper? That wouldn't really work for the people who ended up getting their boxes super late) even though I did end up using or trading away all of the items.

I really hope that Popsugar doesn't use this 3for2 deal to draw in a huge crowd of customers for three months to offset (what seems to be) the large amount of customers they lost after this December and end up giving us three crappy boxes. :/


----------



## wisconsin gal (Dec 28, 2013)

So, has anyone checked if their January box has been initiated?  We are nearing the end of the month...


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Even though there's no good way to address so many unhappy customers, I wish they'd at least come out and say the concerns were heard and they hope to make everyone happy with the next box. I dunno...
I couldn't agree more. Granted, I had an issue with my box not arriving and they sent me another one no questions asked. The issue I have with them is that I am used to being able to communicate with companies through facebook, and I feel like they do not run their facebook properly. It always seems weird and quiet, as if no one in particular is running it and like it's more of an after-thought. Not a lot of customers engage on their facebook and if they do, it's an unanswered complaint. While their customer service is excellent, I'd like to see them be more interactive with their subscribers, Like Birchbox and Ipsy are.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 28, 2013)

Honestly, I've used pretty much everything from the last box, with the exception of the mascara. The paper wrapped my husband's presents, I've worn the bracelet every day, I gave my husband the pistachio caramel corn as a stocking stuffer, which he loved, we ate one bag of Ghirardelli squares and gave another to a friend, we used the flutes on Christmas eve (will do so again on New Year's) and the nail wraps are going strong after 4 days. I tend to ask myself "would I spend $40 on these items?" and the answer was yes, I'd spend $20 on the bracelet, $10 on the flutes, and $10 on the Christmas nail wraps, with the rest as a great bonus.

So for January, I LOVE everyone's suggestions! Here's the box I'd love:

--some kind of super indulgent spa treatment/product

--a water bottle with infuser or filter

--something cozy and warm--love the idea of a microwavable heat pad/bag. Even if you live in a warm climate they're good if you have cramps or a muscle ache. 

--highlighter or brow product

--bright colored cushy gym socks

--some cute office supplies, like colorful clips or post-its. I know that's boring, but my office has no window and could use some cheering up.

--Music download or book download

oh, and let's not forget:

--a neon rubber LED-flashing giant watch.


----------



## xchristina (Dec 28, 2013)

I just signed up with the promo code as well. I kept wanting to sign up but backing out cause of the price. Hopefully January is a good box!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 29, 2013)

Sub for updates


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 29, 2013)

So I'm a little annoyed at myself. I had signed up for three months (Oct-Dec) with a $10 off code, and it worked out to about $30.81 a month. Not terrible. I canceled after the price hike, because I really wasn't super excited about any of the boxes (although looking back on each, I have definitely used all items). 

I vowed never to renew, because of the lack of excitement. 

Then the 3for2 code came out. That worked out to each month being $28.95. Darn close to the first deal I was okay with spending. I re-subbed. ARGHHHH. 

I think I need to stay away from spoilers though. I think this is one sub that spoiling yourself on really ruins it. I spoil myself on everything else and am still excited about it, so let's see what January holds, non spoiled! 

And if somehow not spoiling myself makes me love this sub... then hopefully there's another deal that will make the sub ~30 each month when mine is up =oP


----------



## jzim291 (Dec 29, 2013)

oh, and let's not forget:

--a neon rubber LED-flashing giant watch.
Hahahahahhahahaha. I laugh at every post that references this gem.


----------



## Sumayyah (Dec 29, 2013)

I cancelled after the December box. I just wasn't into it. While I LOVE NCLA products, it was all too holiday-ish for me.  I gave a bunch of it away but the bracelet did come in handy for a party I went to.


----------



## dbf0670 (Dec 29, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## crescentmoon (Dec 29, 2013)

updates


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 30, 2013)

Y
​
Yippee! I'm so excited to have found this thread.


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 30, 2013)

Side note, is anyone else finding it really hard to post on MUT the last few weeks? Seems like my keyboard has some sort of delay but only on this site. Im using an ipad.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Side note, is anyone else finding it really hard to post on MUT the last few weeks? Seems like my keyboard has some sort of delay but only on this site. Im using an ipad.
Yes, that happens to me here too!  Like it takes forever for what I type to show up...


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I couldn't agree more. Granted, I had an issue with my box not arriving and they sent me another one no questions asked. The issue I have with them is that I am used to being able to communicate with companies through facebook, and I feel like they do not run their facebook properly. It always seems weird and quiet, as if no one in particular is running it and like it's more of an after-thought. Not a lot of customers engage on their facebook and if they do, it's an unanswered complaint. While their customer service is excellent, I'd like to see them be more interactive with their subscribers, Like Birchbox and Ipsy are.
Ditto. I judge a lot of companies based on their FB pages too. To me, it really says whether they care or not.

If the 3for2 is still going on when I get paid this Friday, I'll get the Jan box. Otherwise, I think i'm cancelling.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 30, 2013)

I would love a FitBit type bracelet as the big ticket item for January's box.

Then they can add smaller items like handcream, lip balm or lip scrub, teas, and I would be a very happy girl!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would love a FitBit type bracelet as the big ticket item for January's box.

     I would love a fitbit, and with a new Force just released, maybe PS could get some of the older ones for a good price.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would love a FitBit type bracelet as the big ticket item for January's box.

     I would love a fitbit, and with a new Force just released, maybe PS could get some of the older ones for a good price.

I too would love that!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I too would love that!
I already have one but could certainly gift it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 31, 2013)

All I hope for is NO UNUSABLE FAKE "GIFT CARDS" Paaaalleeasee!


----------



## Rachel S (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xolalaox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  December's box was my first and I was fairly certain it'd be my last, but I figured I'd give it one more shot. So crossing my fingers that this is a good one! I'd love a New Years resolution themed box! Something to get organized (planner, calendar, stationary, etc.), a healthy snack, a nice book, cute warm headband for being outside, a nice water bottle, and maybe something to pamper ourselves with!

That sounds like the PERFECT box! I love planners, and although I did already purchase a small one to keep at my desk, I'd love another for my purse! And a good book would be absolutely awesome. I wouldn't mind a scarf rather than headband but anything cozy to keep warm would be nice!

  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
     I would love a fitbit, and with a new Force just released, maybe PS could get some of the older ones for a good price.


Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I too would love that!
Funny, I was about to pick up a FitBit and I stopped myself when I  had the thought to wait until the PopSugar January box arrives. Let's see if I am psychic or it's just wishful thinking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't like how PS kept encouraging subscribers to upgrade before the price increase THEN turn around and give tons of coupon codes!!! What's up with that?!! Way to be good to your faithful, loyal customers!!


----------



## lsarao (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
     I would love a fitbit, and with a new Force just released, maybe PS could get some of the older ones for a good price.


Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I too would love that!
Funny, I was about to pick up a FitBit and I stopped myself when I  had the thought to wait until the PopSugar January box arrives. Let's see if I am psychic or it's just wishful thinking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 Ooohh I hope you're psychic!


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes I need a new fit bit! Mine is almost 3 years old and looks like it's going to crack...


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 1, 2014)

Sub for updates!


----------



## Jo Cres (Jan 1, 2014)

ohh another item to my wishlist: a water decanter with an infuser in it. I just bought a tumbler at bed bath and beyond yesterday that has an infuser in it and I love it! you can put fruit/ cucumbers/ etc in the infuser part without mucking up your straw when you drink!! I would love a water decanter for my fridge like this or maybe another tumbler....oh please????


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 1, 2014)

It's now January 1st and they still have November's pictures up on their Facebook page. Still no official apology or response about the fact that so many people hated their boxes. 

I'm reeeeally on the fence now about whether to continue.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 1, 2014)

> It's now January 1st and they still have November's pictures up on their Facebook page. Still no official apology or response about the fact that so many people hated their boxes.Â  I'm reeeeally on the fence now about whether to continue.


 Same here... A lot of other boxes are looking mighty nice at this point, so I'm debating on trying a different one. :-(


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here... A lot of other boxes are looking mighty nice at this point, so I'm debating on trying a different one. :-(

Ditto. I made a list of my Sub Boxes Wish List and I could try out a few others or give PS another shot. I didn't hate my December box as much as some, but the poor communication is leaving a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ohh another item to my wishlist: a water decanter with an infuser in it. I just bought a tumbler at bed bath and beyond yesterday that has an infuser in it and I love it! you can put fruit/ cucumbers/ etc in the infuser part without mucking up your straw when you drink!! I would love a water decanter for my fridge like this or maybe another tumbler....oh please????

I was just checking out these Flavour It Glass Fruit-Infuser Water Bottles on Groupon (2 for $17.99) and thinking how awesome it would be to get something like that in my box! Great minds think alike  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That would make me soooo happy. This is only my second PS box, and I'm dying to see what it holds! I was happy with last month's but I could see that many many others were disappointed. Hopefully they try to really wow us this month to make up for it!?!


----------



## EevieK (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh my goodness, I am freaking out right now. I heard about the "3FOR2" code today from a friend and went onto the PS site to check it out. I entered the code, and instead of clicking "Apply" button I cliked on "Submit". I ended up purchasing a 3-month subscription (I recently ended my subscription to PS), and since I just paid for this semester's classes, my account is WAAAY overdrawn. 

Gulp.

I just contacted PS...I hope their customer service responds quickly to e-mails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 1, 2014)

> It's now January 1st and they still have November's pictures up on their Facebook page. Still no official apology or response about the fact that so many people hated their boxes.Â  I'm reeeeally on the fence now about whether to continue.


 Ditto here too. Maybe is been busy, but I'm looking forward to the release of their dec box which will then have all the reviews to go with it. I'm not giving up on them, but yeah, I looked around too, what other boxes...


----------



## Jo Cres (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was just checking out these Flavour It Glass Fruit-Infuser Water Bottles on Groupon (2 for $17.99) and thinking how awesome it would be to get something like that in my box! Great minds think alike  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That would make me soooo happy. This is only my second PS box, and I'm dying to see what it holds! I was happy with last month's but I could see that many many others were disappointed. Hopefully they try to really wow us this month to make up for it!?!
ohhh that is a good deal! i have been overall happy with my boxes. what i dont use myself i gift. works out well. i do think they need to step it up  bit though considering the price hike and all.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 2, 2014)

> Oh my goodness, I am freaking out right now. I heard about the "3FOR2" code today from a friend and went onto the PS site to check it out. I entered the code, and instead of clicking "Apply" button I cliked on "Submit". I ended up purchasing a 3-month subscriptionÂ (I recently ended my subscription to PS),Â and since I just paid for this semester's classes, my account is WAAAY overdrawn.Â  Gulp. I just contacted PS...I hope their customer service responds quickly to e-mails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


. I wouldn't worry- Im sure PS will honor the discount if you explained the mishap.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


.

I wouldn't worry- Im sure PS will honor the discount if you explained the mishap.
Actually, I don't want to be a negative Nancy, but in the past something similar happened to another MUT lady and they pretty much told her "too bad so sad, nothing we can do, enjoy your boxes".


----------



## Kyleyz (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my goodness, I am freaking out right now. I heard about the "3FOR2" code today from a friend and went onto the PS site to check it out. I entered the code, and instead of clicking "Apply" button I cliked on "Submit". I ended up purchasing a 3-month subscription (I recently ended my subscription to PS), and since I just paid for this semester's classes, my account is WAAAY overdrawn. 

Gulp.

I just contacted PS...I hope their customer service responds quickly to e-mails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 
I did that same thing last year trying out a 6 month code.  I asked for my money back and they refunded my credit card.


----------



## ladyroses (Jan 2, 2014)

Any spoilers???? for the January box.......


----------



## Fg2GrL (Jan 2, 2014)

I commented on their facebook page ....I honestly did not think I would get a reply lol

I said something along the lines "Cover page is still November? Does anyone run this site?" and that I wanted to know when they start shipping-this will be my first popsugar!

OH, and I'm Cendy by the way...this is my first post


----------



## lechatonrose (Jan 2, 2014)

Has anyone been charged yet?


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 2, 2014)

> Has anyone been charged yet?


 Not me.


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 2, 2014)

> Actually, I don't want to be a negative Nancy, but in the past something similar happened to another MUT lady and they pretty much told her "too bad so sad, nothing we can do, enjoy your boxes".


 Ya I remember that. They have been really hit or miss for me. The way their "customer service" works is so bizarre.


----------



## lsarao (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fg2GrL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I commented on their facebook page ....I honestly did not think I would get a reply lol

I said something along the lines "Cover page is still November? Does anyone run this site?" and that I wanted to know when they start shipping-this will be my first popsugar!

OH, and I'm Cendy by the way...this is my first post   




Welcome Cendy! Someone is doing something over there b/c they finally replaced the sold out holiday box ad on their site with a new video...


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 2, 2014)

With all the candles we've gotten, this is on my wish list. http://www.dlcompany.com/Skull-Snuffer--Silver_p_136.html

Not something I would buy for myself, but would be neat to get in a box I thought.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  With all the candles we've gotten, this is on my wish list. http://www.dlcompany.com/Skull-Snuffer--Silver_p_136.html

Not something I would buy for myself, but would be neat to get in a box I thought. 
DL &amp; Co. is AMAZING. They're products are super expensive but they are packaged like they are being given to a queen. The scents are so unique too! I have the Cassis Parlour Candle as well as the black Dahlia candle and they are both downright luxurious. The snuffer is super gorgeous I'd love to get one of those!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 2, 2014)

I saw the video, a lot of products are shown so quickly. I thought it was a good video though. Wish I saw a little bit more on how they love and listen to their customers...


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 2, 2014)

I l



> I commented on their facebook page ....I honestly did not think I would get a reply lol I said something along the lines "Cover page is still November? Does anyone run this site?" and that I wanted to know when they start shipping-this will be my first popsugar! OH, and I'm Cendy by the way...this is my first post Â Â :icon_chee


. I looked at Facebook site, I didn't find your comment, what did they say?


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I l
. I looked at Facebook site, I didn't find your comment, what did they say?
I saw her post earlier today. They didn't address the fact that the cover photo is still November and just addressed the fact she's a new member.


----------



## EevieK (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyleyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I did that same thing last year trying out a 6 month code.  I asked for my money back and they refunded my credit card. 
They responded earlier today (Super quick at replying!) and sad they'll be refunding my card. I'm still overdrawn until then, but that's life haha. College is so expensive! I'm really glad they took the charge off, especially reading that another MUT lady wasn't as lucky. Once I'm more financially stable I'll probably be joining PS again. Until then I'll just enviously watch for spoilers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladyroses (Jan 3, 2014)

Still no spoilers yet for January's box???


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 3, 2014)

> Still no spoilers yet for January's box???Â


 Popsugar doesn't release spoilers and it's way too early for anyone to have received their Jan box. Should be a spoiler late next week I suspect.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ohh another item to my wishlist: a water decanter with an infuser in it. I just bought a tumbler at bed bath and beyond yesterday that has an infuser in it and I love it! you can put fruit/ cucumbers/ etc in the infuser part without mucking up your straw when you drink!! I would love a water decanter for my fridge like this or maybe another tumbler....oh please????

Oooh, good call on the infuser pitcher! I'd love to get one of those. A nice dishwasher safe glass one hopefully


----------



## ladyroses (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks so much for answering back so quick!!!


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They responded earlier today (Super quick at replying!) and sad they'll be refunding my card. I'm still overdrawn until then, but that's life haha. College is so expensive! I'm really glad they took the charge off, especially reading that another MUT lady wasn't as lucky. Once I'm more financially stable I'll probably be joining PS again. Until then I'll just enviously watch for spoilers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm a university student so I feel your pain! Maybe for now you can just swap for your favourite PS items


----------



## mollymcd (Jan 3, 2014)

Subbing!


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 3, 2014)

The 3for2 deal was still going on so I did end up getting the next 3 months. My husband has been doing our budget so he's going to kill me when he sees 85 dollars coming out, but when you get a month free - it makes the most fiscal sense, right?

Here's to hoping PS feels reeeally bad that so many people hated their boxes and the next 3 are really stellar


----------



## artlover13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my goodness, I am freaking out right now. I heard about the "3FOR2" code today from a friend and went onto the PS site to check it out. I entered the code, and instead of clicking "Apply" button I cliked on "Submit". I ended up purchasing a 3-month subscription (I recently ended my subscription to PS), and since I just paid for this semester's classes, my account is WAAAY overdrawn. 

Gulp.

I just contacted PS...I hope their customer service responds quickly to e-mails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Glad you got your problem solved.  I guess I did the same thing - I was glad that the code was applied and the system did didn't offer me a chance to verify and the charge went through in one second with no verification option. Luckily I wanted the same credit card I had last used on the Holiday box and not the card I had been using.  They need to fix that problem and create a confirmation screen.  POPSUGAR, are you listening?


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *artlover13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Glad you got your problem solved.  I guess I did the same thing - I was glad that the code was applied and the system did didn't offer me a chance to verify and the charge went through in one second with no verification option. Luckily I wanted the same credit card I had last used on the Holiday box and not the card I had been using.  They need to fix that problem and create a confirmation screen.  POPSUGAR, are you listening? 

Yeah I'm a little surprised there's no confirmation screen too. I wasn't sure if my code worked properly so I had to go back to the Account screen to see how much I was billed.


----------



## artlover13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah I'm a little surprised there's no confirmation screen too. I wasn't sure if my code worked properly so I had to go back to the Account screen to see how much I was billed.
I actually tried to use the code last week and the page reset. I didn't know if the transaction went through and emailed them.  I never received an email reply as to whether or not the transaction went through. After a week I was confident it was a computer glitch but still received no reply.  They have a good product but really don't seem to have it together with customer service.


----------



## IffB (Jan 3, 2014)

Just got 3 months for the price of 2 for my daughter in college. Even when is not fantastic, for less than $27 is a heck of a care package.  (Also got the Groupon 3 months deal for $37 for Taste Guru gluten free boxes - great price

)


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 3, 2014)

Free subscription box while in college would have been so amazing! I'll have to remember that idea when my kids gets closer


----------



## IffB (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Free subscription box while in college would have been so amazing! I'll have to remember that idea when my kids gets closer
Yes, there are always great deals on Groupon or LivingSocial for PIJON, Love with Food and other great subs for college kids, too!


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok so they finally updated their Facebook cover photo to December's box:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=472186129552795&amp;set=a.352927444811998.1073741827.337959746308768&amp;type=1&amp;theater


----------



## nectarbean (Jan 3, 2014)

That's a sad picture compared to other months.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 3, 2014)

> That's a sad picture compared to other months.


 Yeah. I agree. I actually thought the box was okay, but it sure doesn't look so great in the picture. I think it's the lack of a large sized item. The bracelet was the big ticket item and it just looks kind of puny.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah. I agree. I actually thought the box was okay, but it sure doesn't look so great in the picture. I think it's the lack of a large sized item. The bracelet was the big ticket item and it just looks kind of puny.
Haha I soo thought the same thing. I'm all "aww poor lonely box"


----------



## EevieK (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *artlover13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Glad you got your problem solved.  I guess I did the same thing - I was glad that the code was applied and the system did didn't offer me a chance to verify and the charge went through in one second with no verification option. Luckily I wanted the same credit card I had last used on the Holiday box and not the card I had been using.  They need to fix that problem and create a confirmation screen.  POPSUGAR, are you listening? 
THIS.
I've been getting blasted with overdraft fees after my mini fiasco. A second confirmation screen could have saved me a lot of money. I know they're removing the charge, but with the overdraft fees in place I pretty much paid for a full 3-month sub without the discount code. Ugh.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 4, 2014)

> THIS. I've been getting blasted with overdraft fees after my mini fiasco. A second confirmation screen could have saved me a lot of money. I know they're removing the charge, but with the overdraft fees in place I pretty much paid for a full 3-month sub without the discount code. Ugh.


 That's so sad! Depending on who you bank with, once the fees are removed they may be willing to remove the OD fees as a one time courtesy. I work in CS and if a charge we make overdrafts a customers account, we reverse it and then sometimes the bank will also reverse the fees. It's at least worth asking


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DL &amp; Co. is AMAZING. They're products are super expensive but they are packaged like they are being given to a queen. The scents are so unique too! I have the Cassis Parlour Candle as well as the black Dahlia candle and they are both downright luxurious. The snuffer is super gorgeous I'd love to get one of those!
I don't know about recently, but Hautelook, Gilt and RueLaLa had DL &amp; Co sales frequently.  I have enough of their beautiful boxes to last a lifetime. I've long ago burned their candles to the end.  I love the packages they come in and the scents, oh the scentsâ€¦ I have dabbed a new unburned candle on my wrist and gotten tons of compliments.  Black Dahlia is one of my faves too!!! Their defusers are great as well but you don't get the packaging like you do with the candles. They had an apple scent, the name escapes me now that was my all time favorite. I'm on a no-buy (6 months, yay!) for haute look, Gilt, Ruelala (and the rest of those sites). I should check to see if they have DL &amp; Co.  

I'm about sick of PopSugar.  I just tried to log onto my account to initiate a complaint about the December bracelet. My PS password is invalid!!!!  I had my password reset and NONE of my subscription information shows up!!!  NOTHING.  It shows up as a new user.  I've got a current 3 month membership AND I bought 2 LE boxes. Horrible.  I can't believe how awful they have become.  SMH.  

I was logging in to complain that one of the baguette rhinestones fell out of the Lulu Frost bracelet after the first time worn - and it was a gift to a friend!!  Talk about embarrassing/horrifying/mortifying, you get the idea!  

I was thinking that if January was awesome I would resub but now I'm not so sure!!!

BTW, I am Barbara, aka Babs.  

Edited for grammar errors.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know about recently, but Hautelook, Gilt and RueLaLa had DL &amp; Co sales frequently.  I have enough of their beautiful boxes to last a lifetime. I've long ago burned their candles to the end.  I love the packages they come in and the scents, oh the scentsâ€¦ I have dabbed a new unburned candle on my wrist and gotten tons of compliments.  Black Dahlia is one of my faves too!!! Their defusers are great as well but you don't get the packaging like you do with the candles. They had an apple scent, the name escapes me now that was my all time favorite. I'm on a no-buy (6 months, yay!) for haute look, Gilt, Ruelala (and the rest of those sites). I should check to see if they have DL &amp; Co.  

I'm about sick of PopSugar.  I just tried to log onto my account to initiate a complaint about the December bracelet. My PS password is invalid!!!!  I had my password reset and NONE of my subscription information shows up!!!  NOTHING.  It shows up as a new user.  I've got a current 3 month membership AND I bought 2 LE boxes. Horrible.  I can't believe how awful they have become.  SMH.  

I was logging in to complain that one of the baguette rhinestones fell out of the Lulu Frost bracelet after the first time worn - and it was a gift to a friend!!  Talk about embarrassing/horrifying/mortifying, you get the idea!  

I was thinking that if January was awesome I would resub but now I'm not so sure!!!

BTW, I am Barbara, aka Babs.  

Edited for grammar errors.

Hey Babs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks so much for the heads up about DL &amp; Co. I know they were on QVC at some point but I missed them. There were even some of the diffusers on clearance for about $10 and my sister had grabbed some before they were gone. They just make the perfect gifts and are so elegant! I know what apple scent you're referring to...I can't remember the name either! It was like poison apple or something like that but it was amazing!!

I've only had PopSugar for a month but it took 3 weeks for my package to arrive after receiving my tracking code. They were nice enough to send me another one via USPS and told me to keep the first box when it finally showed up. I know not everyone gets a response from them or that some have a bad experience with their CS, but I was lucky and was very pleased with the way they handled it.

I wasn't impressed with the December box. I didn't have the same list of gripes that most people had, but I just felt like it wasn't worth $40 to me personally. I know the value exceeded that, but I would have never purchased those items on my own, and I ended up giving almost all of it away. Seeing as how this box is supposed to be my treat each month, I'm really hoping for a great January box!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The 3for2 deal was still going on so I did end up getting the next 3 months. My husband has been doing our budget so he's going to kill me when he sees 85 dollars coming out, but when you get a month free - it makes the most fiscal sense, right?

Here's to hoping PS feels reeeally bad that so many people hated their boxes and the next 3 are really stellar





Courtney were you able to extend your current sub or did you just renew. My sub ends after March, but I am wondering if I could use the 3for2 code to extend my sub.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Courtney were you able to extend your current sub or did you just renew. My sub ends after March, but I am wondering if I could use the 3for2 code to extend my sub. 
Hmm I'm really not sure on that one. I was on month to month, so I just logged in and did the 3 month checkout and it added it to my account.


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hey Babs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks so much for the heads up about DL &amp; Co. I know they were on QVC at some point but I missed them. There were even some of the diffusers on clearance for about $10 and my sister had grabbed some before they were gone. They just make the perfect gifts and are so elegant! I know what apple scent you're referring to...I can't remember the name either! It was like poison apple or something like that but it was amazing!!

I've only had PopSugar for a month but it took 3 weeks for my package to arrive after receiving my tracking code. They were nice enough to send me another one via USPS and told me to keep the first box when it finally showed up. I know not everyone gets a response from them or that some have a bad experience with their CS, but I was lucky and was very pleased with the way they handled it.

I wasn't impressed with the December box. I didn't have the same list of gripes that most people had, but I just felt like it wasn't worth $40 to me personally. I know the value exceeded that, but I would have never purchased those items on my own, and I ended up giving almost all of it away. Seeing as how this box is supposed to be my treat each month, I'm really hoping for a great January box!

It's either Thorn Apple or Poison Apple but the only way to get Poison Apple now is to spend $550 since it now only comes adorned in 2,500 red swarovski crystals!!! So I'm thinking it may have been Thorn Apple.

I've had positive experiences with PS CS.  The one clothing gift card didn't fit me, the clothes were too big so they had me send back the unused gift card and sent me this really awesome necklace from the company.  They were great.  It's the boxes themselves that disappoint me.

Just an FYI and possibly a late holiday gift to everyone, if you haven't used your Lulu Frost 25% off card, or weren't planning to because most everything is so expensive, I just used the 25% off code on SALE items.  The little card says 25% off of your entire "full-price purchase" but it let me use the code for 2 sale items!  YAY!!!  $160 in bracelets for $120.  I'm a happy camper!!  Hopefully they won't kick my order back.

I bought the Medusa and Elsa bracelets (http://lulufrost.com/item/medusa-bracelet---orig-price-115 and http://lulufrost.com/item/elsa-bracelet--orig-195). I really really REALLY wanted to get the Absinthe Bracelet (http://lulufrost.com/item/absinthe-bracelet---orig-price-265) but couldn't justify putting that much on my card. @MissJexie, I thought of you when I saw it, it kinda goes with that whole DL &amp;Co candle feel!  Hopefully next payday it will still be there - so no one buy it!  LOL I'm kidding, sort of!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's either Thorn Apple or Poison Apple but the only way to get Poison Apple now is to spend $550 since it now only comes adorned in 2,500 red swarovski crystals!!! So I'm thinking it may have been Thorn Apple.

I've had positive experiences with PS CS.  The one clothing gift card didn't fit me, the clothes were too big so they had me send back the unused gift card and sent me this really awesome necklace from the company.  They were great.  It's the boxes themselves that disappoint me.

Just an FYI and possibly a late holiday gift to everyone, if you haven't used your Lulu Frost 25% off card, or weren't planning to because most everything is so expensive, I just used the 25% off code on SALE items.  The little card says 25% off of your entire "full-price purchase" but it let me use the code for 2 sale items!  YAY!!!  $160 in bracelets for $120.  I'm a happy camper!!  Hopefully they won't kick my order back.

I bought the Medusa and Elsa bracelets (http://lulufrost.com/item/medusa-bracelet---orig-price-115 and http://lulufrost.com/item/elsa-bracelet--orig-195). I really really REALLY wanted to get the Absinthe Bracelet (http://lulufrost.com/item/absinthe-bracelet---orig-price-265) but couldn't justify putting that much on my card. @MissJexie, I thought of you when I saw it, it kinda goes with that whole DL &amp;Co candle feel!  Hopefully next payday it will still be there - so no one buy it!  LOL I'm kidding, sort of! 



 

Oh it WAS thorn apple!! haha I'm glad you remembered!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I could never afford that bracelet but it is absolutely STUNNING! I had no idea how pretty the Lulu Frost jewelry was! I got a House of Harlow necklace from my fiance for Christmas that was $65 and I almost died. I've never owned any expensive jewelry before other than my engagement ring, and even that was only about $200 as I don't like diamonds! I'm currently not working due to a health issue, so maybe I'll print out a picture of it and put it on my dream board instead of buying it haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm DYING for another Thorn Apple candle!!!  I'll have to go searching now.  

Yeah, the stuff on Lulu Frost is expensive.  A bit too expensive for not being gold if you ask me!  But I caved!  LOL. I loved the medusa bracelet and the 25% off worked so yay!  I collect jewelry, all kinds.  One of my favorite pieces is from a guy on Bourbon street in New Orleans who made me a ring out of some kind of wire with a few beads. It took him 5 minutes and watching him work was like watching a master paint.  The ring is  beautiful and when I tried to pay him for it he refuse to take any money and just said, "Wear it in good health with that beautiful smile."  The experience was so sweet and odd because usually on Bourbon Street people are trying to hustle you for every dollar they can get. It's very rare that you get someone as kind as him on Bourbon street. Its one of my favorite memories from living there.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm DYING for another Thorn Apple candle!!!  I'll have to go searching now.  

Yeah, the stuff on Lulu Frost is expensive.  A bit too expensive for not being gold if you ask me!  But I caved!  LOL. I loved the medusa bracelet and the 25% off worked so yay!  I collect jewelry, all kinds.  One of my favorite pieces is from a guy on Bourbon street in New Orleans who made me a ring out of some kind of wire with a few beads. It took him 5 minutes and watching him work was like watching a master paint.  The ring is  beautiful and when I tried to pay him for it he refuse to take any money and just said, "Wear it in good health with that beautiful smile."  The experience was so sweet and odd because usually on Bourbon Street people are trying to hustle you for every dollar they can get. It's very rare that you get someone as kind as him on Bourbon street. Its one of my favorite memories from living there.

I agree it's a bit on the pricey side for brass and glass gemstones but they just make everything look so pretty!! I actually liked the one we got in the December PS box (I know a lot of people didn't like it) but I wish it didn't have the logo on the back of it. That is such a cool story! My friend went on a cross-country trip and actually got her purse stolen on Bourbon Street, so it's nice to hear that you got a nice memory from there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I agree it's a bit on the pricey side for brass and glass gemstones but they just make everything look so pretty!! I actually liked the one we got in the December PS box (I know a lot of people didn't like it) but I wish it didn't have the logo on the back of it. That is such a cool story! My friend went on a cross-country trip and actually got her purse stolen on Bourbon Street, so it's nice to hear that you got a nice memory from there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I remember reading one woman put taking it off the bracelet and making it a necklace so that you couldn't see the logo on the back.  I think that would be really pretty.  Very simple too.


----------



## pbpink (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  THIS.
I've been getting blasted with overdraft fees after my mini fiasco. A second confirmation screen could have saved me a lot of money. I know they're removing the charge, but with the overdraft fees in place I pretty much paid for a full 3-month sub without the discount code. Ugh.
also try going into the bank, they may be more helpful! i am sure if you are honest and explain they will help!!


----------



## pbpink (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm DYING for another Thorn Apple candle!!!  I'll have to go searching now.  

Yeah, the stuff on Lulu Frost is expensive.  A bit too expensive for not being gold if you ask me!  But I caved!  LOL. I loved the medusa bracelet and the 25% off worked so yay!  I collect jewelry, all kinds.  One of my favorite pieces is from a guy on Bourbon street in New Orleans who made me a ring out of some kind of wire with a few beads. It took him 5 minutes and watching him work was like watching a master paint.  The ring is  beautiful and when I tried to pay him for it he refuse to take any money and just said, "Wear it in good health with that beautiful smile."  The experience was so sweet and odd because usually on Bourbon Street people are trying to hustle you for every dollar they can get. It's very rare that you get someone as kind as him on Bourbon street. Its one of my favorite memories from living there.
that is so sweet!! what a nice story! rare to find anyone like that on any street!! 

by the way, there is a new sub box called socialbliss, it is supposed to be like PS w/lifestyle items - its either 40 or 35 based on 1 or 3 months and they charge $8 for shipping - has anyone heard any scoop on it? the shipping charge is a huge bummer.....

https://www.socialbliss.com/style-box


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pbpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  that is so sweet!! what a nice story! rare to find anyone like that on any street!! 

by the way, there is a new sub box called socialbliss, it is supposed to be like PS w/lifestyle items - its either 40 or 35 based on 1 or 3 months and they charge $8 for shipping - has anyone heard any scoop on it? the shipping charge is a huge bummer.....

https://www.socialbliss.com/style-box
I did a search for social bliss reviews and didn't find any. I signed up for social bliss, not the box, you need to be invited to that.  Should be interesting.  I can't find out anymore information than what you posted and the social bliss website. It seems like Pintrest for fashion with possible options to buy things.  I did read that items are one size fits all and the site itself doesn't seem very lifestyle-ish, more accessories and "haute" items.  Seems interesting though.  There is a money back guarantee which I do like!


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 4, 2014)

If we decide to subscribe, we should refer each other so we can get $10 off!!


----------



## hevans001 (Jan 4, 2014)

Question: I haven't yet been charged for January's box (this is only my second month). When does that typically happen? They ship by the 10th, so I know it has to be soon.


----------



## pbpink (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If we decide to subscribe, we should refer each other so we can get $10 off!!
totally, that is a great idea!!!

i saw it mentioned on a blog here:

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2014/01/which-box-should-i-review-next/

i signed up too and then i clicked the invite link and rec'd email saying it will invite when box is available - i've never heard of the website but it looks cool!!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 4, 2014)

I looked into the social bliss too, did anyone find any FAQ section? I see the net one size fits all, but if you are plus size that simple phrase kind of turns into one size fits most. As far as popsugar, I'm counting on January beig a bummer andfebruary bein the good one, my personal theory on spacing out better products... I'm still bummed about my dec box and yeah, keeping my ear to the ground on this new one. I love the idea of another lifestyle box


----------



## pbpink (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I looked into the social bliss too, did anyone find any FAQ section? I see the net one size fits all, but if you are plus size that simple phrase kind of turns into one size fits most.

As far as popsugar, I'm counting on January beig a bummer andfebruary bein the good one, my personal theory on spacing out better products...

I'm still bummed about my dec box and yeah, keeping my ear to the ground on this new one. I love the idea of another lifestyle box
here is FAQ

https://socialbliss.zendesk.com/entries/32046058-General

and it does say they will contact you for size if necessary.....

here is the write up:

"A variety of on-trend items are in each Style Box, some of which youâ€™ll see on the Socialbliss site, others are emerging hot items not yet available to the public. Each box will contain an assortment of popular one size fits all fashion accessories and lifestyle products."


----------



## encouragebeauty (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm excited about this month. I think I'm one of the few that liked the bracelet in December. I even featured it in a YouTube video for my Friday favorites. I liked the mascara, but it wasn't anything spectacular. I hope we have more beauty products this month. I would love to see a nice eye shadow palette. I liked the NYX smokey palette we got a few months back, but I would like something high(er) end. LOL! Oh, one can dream!






Mod Edit - Hi there! Please be sure to embed all videos, as per our Terms of Service, thank you! I've embedded the video above for you, let me know if you have any questions! - Cookie


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 5, 2014)

The suspense is slowly killing me... XD


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm going to take the plunge w social bliss, and give it a couple months as I decide if it's a fit. Money back if I don't love it, that's kinda cool. I'm not bailing on popsugar unless both jan and feb are a flop for my personal taste and the social bliss turns out to be amazing. Figure that is 2 boxes of each to give them both a chance.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 5, 2014)

> I'm going to take the plunge w social bliss, and give it a couple months as I decide if it's a fit. Money back if I don't love it, that's kinda cool. I'm not bailing on popsugar unless both jan and feb are a flop for my personal taste and the social bliss turns out to be amazing. Figure that is 2 boxes of each to give them both a chance.


 Fun! The shipping cost is what's stopping me from taking the plunge on this one.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 5, 2014)

Yea I hear you there, shipping costs. I signed up for 3 months, shipping was around $23 or so and I saved $15 for doing the 3 months. Figure if I hate it, I just return it. My only regret will any shopping costs I would loose...


----------



## RebeccaR (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ohh another item to my wishlist: a water decanter with an infuser in it. I just bought a tumbler at bed bath and beyond yesterday that has an infuser in it and I love it! you can put fruit/ cucumbers/ etc in the infuser part without mucking up your straw when you drink!! I would love a water decanter for my fridge like this or maybe another tumbler....oh please????
I would LOVE to have a water infuser.  I keep looking at them online, but just never make the purchase.


----------



## maleia91 (Jan 5, 2014)

3FOR2 does not extend your current sub. It gives you a brand new one so if you're not careful, you'll end up with 2 subs. Popsugar was quick about correcting that for me though.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *maleia91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

3FOR2 does not extend your current sub. It gives you a brand new one so if you're not careful, you'll end up with 2 subs. Popsugar was quick about correcting that for me though.
Ooh good to know. How do I cancel my first one?

Edit: I think it worked for me. Look at how My Account screen appears. The new sub (3for2) is the top one but the bottom one was my previous sub. It says "closed"


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh cucumber water with an infuser? Really? Do tell, how is it? Do you have to let it sit?


----------



## jannie135 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't wait to see whats in this months box!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 5, 2014)

This is my last month in my sub and I don't plan to renew unless this month blows me away. I have like the last few boxes but not loved them . Wish they would give out an offer for us who have the sub not just the ones for new subs


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 5, 2014)

popsugars main page is no longer showing the video - but November's box...


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  popsugars main page is no longer showing the video - but November's box...

Lol this is my first month with Popsugar, I'm soooo excited after seeing the past boxes, but this does indeed not make them look like they're with it! I understand there were the holidays, but they seem a little disorganized! Either way, I used the 3for2 code so I got a good deal!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 5, 2014)

> I'm excited about this month. I think I'm one of the few that liked the bracelet in December. I even featured it in a YouTubeÂ video for my Friday favorites. I liked the mascara, but it wasn't anything spectacular. I hope we have more beauty products this month. I would love to see a nice eye shadow palette. I liked the NYX smokey palette we got a few months back, but I would like something high(er) end. LOL! Oh, one can dream! Mod Edit - Hi there! Please be sure to embed all videos, as per our Terms of Service, thank you! I've embedded the video above for you, let me know if you have any questions! - Cookie


 I also LOVED the December bracelet! I have worn it almost every day since I got it and I even got a back up one in a trade.


----------



## musthave (Jan 5, 2014)

I just received my Social Bliss invite... Can't decide if I should join since one of my new years resolutions is to save more money, but I'm sooo tempted!  I could just save money by eating ramen and PB&amp;J sandwiches lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## donnaasme3 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm really new to Popsugar and i subscribed 5 days ago.  it stil says processing will it send and work? Ive never had a site do that.


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 5, 2014)

> I just received my Social Bliss invite... Can't decide if I should join since one of my new years resolutions is to save more money, but I'm sooo tempted! Â I could just save money by eating ramen and PB&amp;J sandwiches lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too! I am glad they gave us 72 hrs to decide. I keep going back and fourth. Does anyone know when they send those boxes out?


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *donnaasme3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm really new to Popsugar and i subscribed 5 days ago.  it stil says processing will it send and work? Ive never had a site do that.

I got the August and December one and they both shipped on the 9th of the month. I'd assume it'll say "processing" until around then, then it will update with the tracking #


----------



## sunsets (Jan 5, 2014)

I agree with some comments about Popsugar Must Have's Facebook page and website in regards to PR. It would be nice to see some updates on the upcoming box, not spoilers since I know they don't do that, but even just a hint or two to get us excited. Also, a thank you for being customers would be appreciated. It may seem small, but it really affects my decision to be a loyal customer.


----------



## Ashley Crisman (Jan 6, 2014)

To people with tracking/ship ?s. a good tip is going to fed ex.com. Search by reference. Type your acct number ( it's 6 digits) than change the country and add your zip. This gives me tracking info like 4-5 days before the pop sugar site updates.


----------



## Ashley Crisman (Jan 6, 2014)

Sorry not act # your subscription number.


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh cucumber water with an infuser? Really? Do tell, how is it? Do you have to let it sit?
Cucumber water is AWESOME! I've been drinking it for years!  It gives the water a nice "fresh" pick me up flavor.  If you put it a slice in a glass of water, take a straw and crush it a bit and you'll get the cucumber taste instantly.  If you are doing it in an infuser, let it sit for a few hours or over night.  In the sumer, I cut up cucumbers and freeze them and put them in my bottled water.  YUM!!!  It sounds odd but it's amazingly refreshing.


----------



## annielein (Jan 6, 2014)

Subbed in December, this will be my first box. SO EXCITED! I'll try to post and not just lurk, hahaha.


----------



## cmello (Jan 6, 2014)

anyone get charged for January?


----------



## RebeccaHiles (Jan 6, 2014)

I will be perfectly honest in that I have been super unimpressed by PS. Their customer service is lacking, they consistently out out products that their plus size customers can't wear. I'm all for giving gifts and things, but when the highest valued item is something I can't even use it gets a bit frustrating. I ended up getting two boxed in December and literally gave everything but one of the necklaces and a nail coating away. If January isn't better I'll probably end up canceling. I've gotten PS now for almost a year, and I feel like I've wasted more money than anything. /Sigh. I wish there was a better option for me.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Well, I had canceled PopSugar after December, not because I wasn't happy, but because I have way too much stuff. Plus I usually enjoy the Jul-Dec boxes much more than Jan-Jun (except last Feb which was awesome!). I just signed back up with the code though. So much for that whole getting rid of "stuff" resolution!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going to take the plunge w social bliss, and give it a couple months as I decide if it's a fit. Money back if I don't love it, that's kinda cool. I'm not bailing on popsugar unless both jan and feb are a flop for my personal taste and the social bliss turns out to be amazing. Figure that is 2 boxes of each to give them both a chance.
I looked at Social Bliss as well, just still debating because I belong to too many damn subscriptions.  Who knew they would be SO addicting?!  Would love to know what your thoughts are once you get your first Social Bliss box!


----------



## have2haveit (Jan 6, 2014)

> anyone get charged for January?


 I know I haven't. They should start charging today because I really want to get my box at the end of next week.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 6, 2014)

Their website has a new blog up now. Notice there is now "read more" link where people can post comments... Intentional?


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 6, 2014)

> I looked at Social Bliss as well, just still debating because I belong to too many damn subscriptions.Â  Who knew they would be SO addicting?!Â  Would love to know what your thoughts are once you get your first Social Bliss box!


 I was just reading the FAQ again. And noticed a conflict, main page says money back if you don't like the box, FAQ says credit back... Not quite the same. Come on popsugar show me the love that I need to stay


----------



## jorja628 (Jan 6, 2014)

I signed up for a new subscription using the 3for2 promo about a week and a half ago...maybe the Friday after Christmas? Anyway, I noticed that last week I was charged for the full $79.xx.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Their website has a new blog up now. Notice there is now "read more" link where people can post comments... Intentional?
Here's the link:

http://musthave.popsugar.com/December-Must-Have-Box-Revealed-33280539


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 6, 2014)

> I signed up for a new subscription using the 3for2 promo about a week and a half ago...maybe the Friday after Christmas? Anyway, I noticed that last week I was charged for the full $79.xx.


 That's correct, it's 40 for each month so two months is 80


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 6, 2014)

With the social Bliss thing don't you want to at least see a few reviews first or wait of some promo or discount? It just seems like a lot of money for a complete unknown.


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 6, 2014)

> With the social Bliss thing don't you want to at least see a few reviews first or wait of some promo or discount? It just seems like a lot of money for a complete unknown.


 That's what I was thinking!


----------



## jorja628 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's correct, it's 40 for each month so two months is 80
Oops - sorry. I wasn't questioning price. I just saw a few others asking if they were billed yet. Now I realize that I might have been billed at purchase for all boxes because of the 3-month promo; not charged because my box was shipping. Was trying to be informative, but I may have been more confusing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Whoops!


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 6, 2014)

> Oops - sorry. I wasn't questioning price. I just saw a few others asking if they were billed yet. Now I realize that I might have been billed at purchase for all boxesÂ because of the 3-month promo; not charged because my box was shipping. Was trying to be informative, but I may have been more confusing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Whoops!


 Lol oops, sorry! I understand what you were saying now =o) I did that promo too, I've never gone month to month with ps, when do they usually charge for monthly? And how long after that do they usually ship?


----------



## Steph6461 (Jan 6, 2014)

I can't wait! It's the one subscription I look forward to now.


----------



## Steph6461 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol oops, sorry! I understand what you were saying now =o)

I did that promo too, I've never gone month to month with ps, when do they usually charge for monthly? And how long after that do they usually ship?
I get charged monthly it's usually on the 4th and my package arrives around the 15th, although they haven;t charged me yet, I'll probably see the charge tomorrow.


----------



## ashcrisman (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm in Portland. Generally I get my box 6 days after it leaves gilroy. If it goes out the same this month it should shop tonight or tomorrow. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## lsarao (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi all, I know this isn't the correct place to ask this but I figured it was worth a shot since some of you are chatting about social bliss. I started looking into other possible sub boxes and found Wantable's accessories box. Since the scarves and jewelry are some of my favorite items from the pop sugar boxes I wondered if it might be something worth trying. However, I've done some research and can't find much info on the accessories sub - just mostly the beauty one - and wondered if any of you had tried it and if so, what you thought? I appreciate any and all feedback before I take the plunge. Thank you!


----------



## afwife8405 (Jan 6, 2014)

I live about 30-40 minutes from Gilroy. I wish I could just drive over and pick it up. It usually takes about 2 days for me to get my box once it has shipped. Fingers crossed it comes by the end of the week!


----------



## Ashley Crisman (Jan 6, 2014)

http://www.findsubscriptionboxes.com/a-closer-look/september-2013-wantable-accessories-box-review/


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lsarao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all, I know this isn't the correct place to ask this but I figured it was worth a shot since some of you are chatting about social bliss. I started looking into other possible sub boxes and found Wantable's accessories box. Since the scarves and jewelry are some of my favorite items from the pop sugar boxes I wondered if it might be something worth trying. However, I've done some research and can't find much info on the accessories sub - just mostly the beauty one - and wondered if any of you had tried it and if so, what you thought? I appreciate any and all feedback before I take the plunge. Thank you! 
FWIW - I recently tried both the accessories and intimates wantabel box and I LOVE it.  The thing that is really nice is you can send stuff back (free shipping) if you don't like an item.  I didn't like a necklace in my accessories box and I returned it for my $ back.  You can do that or send the whole box back.  So if you get a box you don't like, no problem.  But, both my boxes were really nice and matched exactly what I said on my survey.


----------



## lsarao (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashley Crisman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

http://www.findsubscriptionboxes.com/a-closer-look/september-2013-wantable-accessories-box-review/
Ooohh I'll have to check this out. Thank you so much!


----------



## lsarao (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lsarao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all, I know this isn't the correct place to ask this but I figured it was worth a shot since some of you are chatting about social bliss. I started looking into other possible sub boxes and found Wantable's accessories box. Since the scarves and jewelry are some of my favorite items from the pop sugar boxes I wondered if it might be something worth trying. However, I've done some research and can't find much info on the accessories sub - just mostly the beauty one - and wondered if any of you had tried it and if so, what you thought? I appreciate any and all feedback before I take the plunge. Thank you! 
FWIW - I recently tried both the accessories and intimates wantabel box and I LOVE it.  The thing that is really nice is you can send stuff back (free shipping) if you don't like an item.  I didn't like a necklace in my accessories box and I returned it for my $ back.  You can do that or send the whole box back.  So if you get a box you don't like, no problem.  But, both my boxes were really nice and matched exactly what I said on my survey. 

No way, I didn't realize you could send stuff back if you didn't like it. Well that settles it. I'm going to give it a try. Thanks so much for the info! 

Also, if anyone is interested, I just found a trick. Fill out your profile and add it to your cart. Then leave. They'll send you an email with 10% off. It's only about $4 off but every little bit helps right? Cheers all and thanks again!


----------



## have2haveit (Jan 6, 2014)

> Hi all, I know this isn't the correct place to ask this but I figured it was worth a shot since some of you are chatting about social bliss. I started looking into other possible sub boxes and found Wantable's accessories box. Since the scarves and jewelry are some of my favorite items from the pop sugar boxes I wondered if it might be something worth trying. However, I've done some research and can't find much info on the accessories sub - just mostly the beauty one - and wondered if any of you had tried it and if so, what you thought? I appreciate any and all feedback before I take the plunge. Thank you!Â


 I was so disappointed in the Wantable's accessorie box. They sent me cheap items and sent me jewelry I specifically told them not to send me. For example, I told them I didn't want rings and what do they send me? .... rings! They sent me a hair piece, pretty much it was a cheap flower glued to a curl clip.litterally every item was cheap. Thank god you can return the box but I think you have to pay to return it. If you want to try it go ahead and try it because at least they have good customer service.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was so disappointed in the Wantable's accessorie box. They sent me cheap items and sent me jewelry I specifically told them not to send me. For example, I told them I didn't want rings and what do they send me? .... rings! They sent me a hair piece, pretty much it was a cheap flower glued to a curl clip.litterally every item was cheap. Thank god you can return the box but I think you have to pay to return it. If you want to try it go ahead and try it because at least they have good customer
The stuff they sent me so so  junky I had to send both boxes back. The makeup boxes where a little better except they only have a few brands and I kept getting the same stuff so I stopped the makeup boxes


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 7, 2014)

​


> Hi all, I know this isn't the correct place to ask this but I figured it was worth a shot since some of you are chatting about social bliss. I started looking into other possible sub boxes and found Wantable's accessories box. Since the scarves and jewelry are some of my favorite items from the pop sugar boxes I wondered if it might be something worth trying. However, I've done some research and can't find much info on the accessories sub - just mostly the beauty one - and wondered if any of you had tried it and if so, what you thought? I appreciate any and all feedback before I take the plunge. Thank you!Â


 I've had a very good experience with Wantables. So far, I've gotten two accessories boxes and both of them were great. I'm surprised to hear that some people found their items cheap quality, since all the items I've gotten are high quality. Their style quiz is very detailed and so the items you receive are much more likely to be something you would want. Also, I've found that the items I don't love off the bat kind of grow on me. My first box I got a beautiful scarf, a watch that was totally my style and a ring that I wasn't too sure about. Now that ring is my favorite. And you can mark stuff as Love and you are almost guaranteed to get it, I loved scarves because I wanted more scarves for the cold weather and I've gotten one each time. You can change your quiz as often as you want. So if you want a watch one month, but don't want a bunch you mark it as love and then change to dislike for the next month. I had somewhat less success with the intimates box, but I think that's because I'm plus size and they don't have much selections for me. Got some awesome slipper socks that I wear all the time though and a lounge shirt that I'm wearing right now, so even that box wasn't a miss for me. You can skip the month any time, so I skipped my next intimates box. Oh, and they have great super fast customer service. I've gotten responses to my emails within minutes from them.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey all, I have a somewhat related question. Popsugar has been known to send a lot of gold toned jewelry, which I love, but I notice many of you don't. I realize it does not look good on all complexions. I have a friend that is very fair and a red head. I found a great Gorgana necklace that is perfect for her and I can use a code on and get it for a great deal. It is offered in gold and silver. Which is best for this complexion?


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 7, 2014)

> Hey all, I have a somewhat related question. Popsugar has been known to send a lot of gold toned jewelry, which I love, but I notice many of you don't. I realize it does not look good on all complexions. I have a friend that is very fair and a red head. I found a great Gorgana necklace that is perfect for her and I can use a code on and get it for a great deal. It is offered in gold and silver. Which is best for this complexion?Â


 I have a fair completion and silver is definitely better on me, but, I feel like a red head might actually look better in gold. Seems like it would better compliment her hair


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 7, 2014)

Last month my box shipped out on the 6th and arrived on the 10th. This month... no updates on shipping whatsoever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully we'll all get tracking numbers by the end of the week...


----------



## Kyleyz (Jan 7, 2014)

I read that they were shipping on the 10th per their facebook page, so they should start charging people soon!


----------



## afwife8405 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey all, I have a somewhat related question. Popsugar has been known to send a lot of gold toned jewelry, which I love, but I notice many of you don't. I realize it does not look good on all complexions. I have a friend that is very fair and a red head. I found a great Gorgana necklace that is perfect for her and I can use a code on and get it for a great deal. It is offered in gold and silver. Which is best for this complexion? 
I have red hair and a fair complexion and I only wear silver. Gold looks awful on me. Hope that helps!


----------



## kayglass (Jan 7, 2014)

I cancel after the dissappointing (for me) December box and am waiting to see if I'm going to regret and resub. On the one hand, I want to be validated in my decision to cancel. But I also hope that it's a great box for everyone still on board!


----------



## mags36 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for posting the 3for2 code!  I was just paying full price, month-to-month, and was just able to cancel and resubscribe with the code.  It now shows processing January on the new subscription number. 

Looking forward to January's box.  I really liked December's box, but if I hadn't liked the bracelet it would have been a dud box for me. 

Hope we get tracking and spoilers soon!!


----------



## emmzk25 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hope we get tracking soon. I could use something to cheer me up.


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hope we get tracking soon. I could use something to cheer me up.
Me too!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have a fair completion and silver is definitely better on me, but, I feel like a red head might actually look better in gold. Seems like it would better compliment her hair
Thank you. Yes I am torn on which one would look best but more inclined to go with the silver. With that said, can't wait to see if their is a jewelry item in our Popsugar this month.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was just reading the FAQ again. And noticed a conflict, main page says money back if you don't like the box, FAQ says credit back... Not quite the same. Come on popsugar show me the love that I need to stay
Yea, good call.  They're obviously still really new so it's probably better to wait until their kinks are worked out.  Agreed on POP... fingers crossed for January being the best box everrr.


----------



## EevieK (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey guys! If any of you missed the 3FOR2 code and still wanted to do a 3-month sub, the code NEWYEAR will take $30 off a 3-month sub, making it $80  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## have2haveit (Jan 7, 2014)

Dang no charge yet!


----------



## annielein (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey all, I have a somewhat related question. Popsugar has been known to send a lot of gold toned jewelry, which I love, but I notice many of you don't. I realize it does not look good on all complexions. I have a friend that is very fair and a red head. I found a great Gorgana necklace that is perfect for her and I can use a code on and get it for a great deal. It is offered in gold and silver. Which is best for this complexion? 
I am very fair and have red hair. I much prefer the way gold looks on redheads! I used to only wear silver, then my sister got me in to gold (as she also has fair skin &amp; red hair) I saw how beautiful it was and have never looked back! It really compliments our hair. Either way, both will be stunning!


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 7, 2014)

> Hey guys! If any of you missed the 3FOR2 code and still wanted to do a 3-month sub, the code NEWYEAR will take $30 off a 3-month sub, making it $80  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Dangit, they aren't sold out of Jan yet so that would be the first box. My current sub goes thru Jan!! Thanks though, hopefully they are some codes at the end of Jan!


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lsarao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all, I know this isn't the correct place to ask this but I figured it was worth a shot since some of you are chatting about social bliss. I started looking into other possible sub boxes and found Wantable's accessories box. Since the scarves and jewelry are some of my favorite items from the pop sugar boxes I wondered if it might be something worth trying. However, I've done some research and can't find much info on the accessories sub - just mostly the beauty one - and wondered if any of you had tried it and if so, what you thought? I appreciate any and all feedback before I take the plunge. Thank you! 
I really really LOVED my Dec Wantable accessories box. I love that they personalize the boxes to your quiz. I have a review and pics of what I got on my blog if you want to see a full review.

If it was between Wantable accessories vs PSMH, I'd probably pick wantable accessories but jewelry is my thing. Right now, I'm doing both so I guess I really can't pick!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 7, 2014)

> With the social Bliss thing don't you want to at least see a few reviews first or wait of some promo or discount? It just seems like a lot of money for a complete unknown.


 The way I see it, it can't be worse than my dec box! Plus there is mention to be able to return for the next box instead...


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 7, 2014)

We'll plus I'm hoping their first release box is super amazing, thinking it might be strategy to lure subs


----------



## lsarao (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lsarao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi all, I know this isn't the correct place to ask this but I figured it was worth a shot since some of you are chatting about social bliss. I started looking into other possible sub boxes and found Wantable's accessories box. Since the scarves and jewelry are some of my favorite items from the pop sugar boxes I wondered if it might be something worth trying. However, I've done some research and can't find much info on the accessories sub - just mostly the beauty one - and wondered if any of you had tried it and if so, what you thought? I appreciate any and all feedback before I take the plunge. Thank you! 
I was so disappointed in the Wantable's accessorie box. They sent me cheap items and sent me jewelry I specifically told them not to send me. For example, I told them I didn't want rings and what do they send me? .... rings! They sent me a hair piece, pretty much it was a cheap flower glued to a curl clip.litterally every item was cheap. Thank god you can return the box but I think you have to pay to return it. If you want to try it go ahead and try it because at least they have good customer service. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was so disappointed in the Wantable's accessorie box. They sent me cheap items and sent me jewelry I specifically told them not to send me. For example, I told them I didn't want rings and what do they send me? .... rings! They sent me a hair piece, pretty much it was a cheap flower glued to a curl clip.litterally every item was cheap. Thank god you can return the box but I think you have to pay to return it. If you want to try it go ahead and try it because at least they have good customer
The stuff they sent me so so  junky I had to send both boxes back. The makeup boxes where a little better except they only have a few brands and I kept getting the same stuff so I stopped the makeup boxes

Oh no you two, I'm so sorry to hear that. Hopefully I'll have a better experience but even if I don't it's worth a shot and now that I know I can send it back I feel better about trying it. I'm just so curious to see what they'd pick out for me. But I'll keep everyone updated. Thanks for sharing your experiences. I appreciate all the feedback!


----------



## lsarao (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lsarao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all, I know this isn't the correct place to ask this but I figured it was worth a shot since some of you are chatting about social bliss. I started looking into other possible sub boxes and found Wantable's accessories box. Since the scarves and jewelry are some of my favorite items from the pop sugar boxes I wondered if it might be something worth trying. However, I've done some research and can't find much info on the accessories sub - just mostly the beauty one - and wondered if any of you had tried it and if so, what you thought? I appreciate any and all feedback before I take the plunge. Thank you! 
I really really LOVED my Dec Wantable accessories box. I love that they personalize the boxes to your quiz. I have a review and pics of what I got on my blog if you want to see a full review.

If it was between Wantable accessories vs PSMH, I'd probably pick wantable accessories but jewelry is my thing. Right now, I'm doing both so I guess I really can't pick!

Oooh I'd love to read your review Courtney. How do I find your blog? Thanks!


----------



## nectarbean (Jan 7, 2014)

Add me to the Wantable bad experiences list. I gave them 3 tries and sent back all 3 boxes. The jewelry isn't great imo


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey guys!
If any of you missed the 3FOR2 code and still wanted to do a 3-month sub, the code NEWYEAR will take $30 off a 3-month sub, making it $80





OOOOoooh I really hope they keep this trend of discount codes so I can renew when my sub runs out in March.


----------



## lsarao (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   ​ Quote: Originally Posted by *lsarao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi all, I know this isn't the correct place to ask this but I figured it was worth a shot since some of you are chatting about social bliss. I started looking into other possible sub boxes and found Wantable's accessories box. Since the scarves and jewelry are some of my favorite items from the pop sugar boxes I wondered if it might be something worth trying. However, I've done some research and can't find much info on the accessories sub - just mostly the beauty one - and wondered if any of you had tried it and if so, what you thought? I appreciate any and all feedback before I take the plunge. Thank you! 

I've had a very good experience with Wantables. So far, I've gotten two accessories boxes and both of them were great. I'm surprised to hear that some people found their items cheap quality, since all the items I've gotten are high quality. Their style quiz is very detailed and so the items you receive are much more likely to be something you would want. Also, I've found that the items I don't love off the bat kind of grow on me. My first box I got a beautiful scarf, a watch that was totally my style and a ring that I wasn't too sure about. Now that ring is my favorite. And you can mark stuff as Love and you are almost guaranteed to get it, I loved scarves because I wanted more scarves for the cold weather and I've gotten one each time. You can change your quiz as often as you want. So if you want a watch one month, but don't want a bunch you mark it as love and then change to dislike for the next month.

I had somewhat less success with the intimates box, but I think that's because I'm plus size and they don't have much selections for me. Got some awesome slipper socks that I wear all the time though and a lounge shirt that I'm wearing right now, so even that box wasn't a miss for me. You can skip the month any time, so I skipped my next intimates box.

Oh, and they have great super fast customer service. I've gotten responses to my emails within minutes from them. Ok, I think I've said thank you to everyone who has responded. This will be the last one then I'll shut up about Wantables and go back to waiting (Im)patiently for my Popsugar January box! But I do really appreciate the feedback from everyone. You're all so helpful! Sorry to take this thread hostage for a short time! You ladies are the best!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 7, 2014)

Sorry, I guess I was a little late to the party!  Hope it was helpful anyway!


----------



## Shannon28 (Jan 8, 2014)

Subbing for updates and slightly off topic, but does anyone have a stitchfix code they aren't going to use? If so, please shoot me a message.


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Subbing for updates and slightly off topic, but does anyone have a stitchfix code they aren't going to use? If so, please shoot me a message.

I second this, if anyone still has a CanvasPop code they won't use please I'll take it and sooooooo appreciate it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 8, 2014)

> I second this, if anyone still has a CanvasPop code they won't use please I'll take it and sooooooo appreciate it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The canvas pop codes weren't unique. Everyone had the same code.


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I second this, if anyone still has a CanvasPop code they won't use please I'll take it and sooooooo appreciate it!




The canvas pop codes weren't unique. Everyone had the same code. 
Say what? Oh that's a let down! If it's the one where you have to spend $70 not including tax or shipping then I can understand everyones disappointment with that in their box! I thought PS was like 'Heres $30 for CanvasPop have fun!' 



 Thank you for letting me know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 8, 2014)

> Say what? Oh that's a let down! If it's the one where you have to spend $70 not including tax or shipping then I can understand everyones disappointment with that in their box! I thought PS was like 'Heres $30 for CanvasPop have fun!'Â lthumbsdown: Â Thank you for letting me know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No problem! I think everyone was pretty disappointed with it... Plus at the time, they were running a promo on their site with basically the same deal as our "gift cards". And you can't stack promos. :-/


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey MUT members! In case some of you were absolutely IN LOVE with the Gorgana and Griffin bracelet from October. LOL I think most were not, but it is now 80% off on the Gorgana and Griffin website along with MANY MANY other items. Use the code HANGOVER80

OMG I just went on a spree!

http://www.gorjana-griffin.com/gorjana/holiday-hangover.html


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 8, 2014)

I just went to look at the G&amp;G sale and came across this...



Does this look like corn on the cob to anyone else? Lmao.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just went to look at the G&amp;G sale and came across this...



Does this look like corn on the cob to anyone else? Lmao.
hahahahaha! It does NOW! I bought the Navy one LOL


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 8, 2014)

> hahahahaha! It does NOW! I bought the Navy one LOL


 I actually debated on getting the navy one too! Lol. But the yellow one would just make me hungry.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey MUT members! In case some of you were absolutely IN LOVE with the Gorgana and Griffin bracelet from October. LOL I think most were not, but it is now 80% off on the Gorgana and Griffin website along with MANY MANY other items. Use the code HANGOVER80

OMG I just went on a spree!

http://www.gorjana-griffin.com/gorjana/holiday-hangover.html
I really shouldn't be browsing through their items and adding them to my cart.................. XD


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ohhh my...I bought like 5-6 things. I had to add one more to get free shipping!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lsarao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all, I know this isn't the correct place to ask this but I figured it was worth a shot since some of you are chatting about social bliss. I started looking into other possible sub boxes and found Wantable's accessories box. Since the scarves and jewelry are some of my favorite items from the pop sugar boxes I wondered if it might be something worth trying. However, I've done some research and can't find much info on the accessories sub - just mostly the beauty one - and wondered if any of you had tried it and if so, what you thought? I appreciate any and all feedback before I take the plunge. Thank you! 
I've gotten a couple...items are cute. I never got a scarf and really wished for one! But I got several cute necklaces from them, I like it better than the beauty one, and I'll probably get another sometime.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 8, 2014)

I can't remember if it was this thread or another where several were talking about their Wet Brush causing staining...but if that's an issue for you but you like the brush, I always just keep my brushes standing up in a pencil cup instead of laying them on the counter. Simple fix.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## have2haveit (Jan 8, 2014)

Is anyone but me feeling a little impatient about how long it's taking popsugar to charge. At this rate we'll have our boxes by valentine's day. Lol okay, maybe I'm exaggerating but come on popsugar! I'm going to join crossfit and would like something that gears towards living a healthier lifestyle especially now that the holidays are done.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone but me feeling a little impatient about how long it's taking popsugar to charge. At this rate we'll have our boxes by valentine's day. Lol okay, maybe I'm exaggerating but come on popsugar! I'm going to join crossfit and would like something that gears towards living a healthier lifestyle especially now that the holidays are done.
Awesome!  I hope you love xfit as much as I do!  

I'd also love a fitness item that would fit in with crossfit workouts!


----------



## have2haveit (Jan 8, 2014)

> Awesome! Â I hope you love xfit as much as I do! Â  I'd also love a fitness item that would fit in with crossfit workouts!


 I've heard wonders about crossfit! I'm going for a trial this Saturday (NYC metropolis)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 8, 2014)

Yea I find it really strange that they haven't billed anyone and it's already the 8th. I feel like boxes should be shipping. Maybe I'm just being impatient, who knows? lol. I seem to not get my box until the last week of the month anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 8, 2014)

For my boxes they initiate early, say 3rd, but arrive closer to 17th. I expect the box at the end of the month at least for me. My post office alone will keep it for 3 days sometimes!


----------



## indianaredhead (Jan 8, 2014)

Normally, they are starting to ship right around now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

I've only got 2 (September and December) and both of mine shipped on the 9th. So if it doesn't ship tomorrow then i'm gonna be super impatient!


----------



## afwife8405 (Jan 8, 2014)

According to my order history...

October 2012 shipped 10/25/12

December 2012 - 12/12/12

February 2013 - 2/6/13

March - 3/6

April - 4/3

May - 5/13

June - 6/7

July - 7/8

Aug - 8/9

Sept - 9/20


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey MUT members! In case some of you were absolutely IN LOVE with the Gorgana and Griffin bracelet from October. LOL I think most were not, but it is now 80% off on the Gorgana and Griffin website along with MANY MANY other items. Use the code HANGOVER80

OMG I just went on a spree!

http://www.gorjana-griffin.com/gorjana/holiday-hangover.html
I really shouldn't be browsing through their items and adding them to my cart.................. XD


I couldn't pass this up! I got a ring, 2 pairs of earrings, a necklace, a bracelet and beach tote worth over $450 for only $64.47 including tax and shipping! Thank you for letting us know about this amazing deal!


----------



## indianaredhead (Jan 8, 2014)

Here are my dates:

According to Popsugar                  According to Fed Ex

December          12/09/2013         sent 12/4/2013 rcvâ€™d 12/9

November          11/26/2013         * *sent 11/6/2013  rcvâ€™d 11/13

October              10/14/2013         sent 10/11/2013 rcvâ€™d 10/18


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I couldn't pass this up! I got a ring, 2 pairs of earrings, a necklace, a bracelet and beach tote worth over $450 for only $64.47 including tax and shipping! Thank you for letting us know about this amazing deal!

Edit: I mean worth over $250! But still great deal!


----------



## afwife8405 (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are my dates:

According to Popsugar                  According to Fed Ex

December          12/09/2013         sent 12/4/2013 rcvâ€™d 12/9

November          11/26/2013         * *sent 11/6/2013  rcvâ€™d 11/13

October              10/14/2013         sent 10/11/2013 rcvâ€™d 10/18
Interesting!


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 8, 2014)

I think it's odd that the boxes aren't billed and shipped the same day each month, I know people complain about Julep but I always know when I will be charged and when my box will arrive.


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey MUT members! In case some of you were absolutely IN LOVE with the Gorgana and Griffin bracelet from October. LOL I think most were not, but it is now 80% off on the Gorgana and Griffin website along with MANY MANY other items. Use the code HANGOVER80

OMG I just went on a spree!

http://www.gorjana-griffin.com/gorjana/holiday-hangover.html
Thanks for the heads up.  I got a cute pair of earrings and a cool necklace for $20+shipping.  Pretty excited!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey MUT members! In case some of you were absolutely IN LOVE with the Gorgana and Griffin bracelet from October. LOL I think most were not, but it is now 80% off on the Gorgana and Griffin website along with MANY MANY other items. Use the code HANGOVER80

OMG I just went on a spree!

http://www.gorjana-griffin.com/gorjana/holiday-hangover.html
Thank you! I wasn't able to trade for one and now I can get a purple one!  Plus about 6 other things I'm thinking I need haha. Awesome deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey MUT members! In case some of you were absolutely IN LOVE with the Gorgana and Griffin bracelet from October. LOL I think most were not, but it is now 80% off on the Gorgana and Griffin website along with MANY MANY other items. Use the code HANGOVER80

OMG I just went on a spree!

http://www.gorjana-griffin.com/gorjana/holiday-hangover.html
Gah! Enablers! I just bought an ipad mini case, jewelry case and a pair of earrings for $46 including shipping. The retail for all the items was like almost $180. Crazy.


----------



## lilnole04 (Jan 8, 2014)

Okay I know I've GOT to be overlooking this...but where do you enter the discount code on the Gorjana site?? I cannot find it for the life of me! LOL HELP!! I need Deals!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lilnole04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay I know I've GOT to be overlooking this...but where do you enter the discount code on the Gorjana site?? I cannot find it for the life of me! LOL HELP!! I need Deals!!
It goes where it says "voucher code" or something like that...


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 8, 2014)

> Okay I know I've GOT to be overlooking this...but where do you enter the discount code on the Gorjana site?? I cannot find it for the life of me! LOL HELP!! I need Deals!!







It's right under your total in your shopping bag, just hit checkout and put it under your total where it says voucher code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilnole04 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you jdbird1175 &amp; stephstrong !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lsarao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all, I know this isn't the correct place to ask this but I figured it was worth a shot since some of you are chatting about social bliss. I started looking into other possible sub boxes and found Wantable's accessories box. Since the scarves and jewelry are some of my favorite items from the pop sugar boxes I wondered if it might be something worth trying. However, I've done some research and can't find much info on the accessories sub - just mostly the beauty one - and wondered if any of you had tried it and if so, what you thought? I appreciate any and all feedback before I take the plunge. Thank you! 
I tried Wantable Accessory for 1 month.  Not really impressed.  I didn't bother to send the stuff back, so I don't know about returns or customer service.  I cancelled because I hated every piece of jewelry they sent.  Figured I'd keep them for regifting.  Quality of the stuff was pretty nice.  Large chunky pieces of jewelry, nothing from my profile that I took the time to fill out.  I'm not sure if they are still doing profiles--I signed up a while ago.  I only got jewelry, no scarves.  Cancelling was easy.


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 8, 2014)

Enablers!  I just spent $76 at G&amp;G---I HAD to get above that Free Shipping at $75 threshold.  Wow, some pretty good deals on there.  My credit card hates you all, but I love you!  Thanks for pointing out the sale!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Enablers!  I just spent $76 at G&amp;G---I HAD to get above that Free Shipping at $75 threshold.  Wow, some pretty good deals on there.  My credit card hates you all, but I love you!  Thanks for pointing out the sale!
Sorry! LOL. 



 NOt really though. I am happy I am not the only sucker for a good clearance sale.


----------



## indianaredhead (Jan 8, 2014)

This is off topic but have any of you tried Bijoux box? I am curious and want to know more before I try to subscribe. thanks for any help!!


----------



## trin0183 (Jan 8, 2014)

I was billed today!


----------



## Kittylasmu (Jan 8, 2014)

I just got charged, yay!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 8, 2014)

I guess I almost got billed today? Apparently there was a problem with my card (I think it's because I'm about to get a new one) and they said I had 7 days to update my card information or I'd miss January's box. I updated it asap, so I hope I get billed on time!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is off topic but have any of you tried Bijoux box? I am curious and want to know more before I try to subscribe. thanks for any help!!
OMG YES. I love them! Their customer service is great and the ladies that started it are so sweet. 

In December they had a holiday mystery grab bag that included necklaces, bracelets, and earrings. I had commented on their instagram photo, saying that I hope I don't get any earrings because I don't have pierced ears (on the off chance that maybe they could do something for me). Whoever is in charge of their instagram account replied back and told me to email them so that I wouldn't get any earrings in my bag. I did and they were super nice about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I received my grab bag fairly quickly and without any earrings, just as I had hoped! I loved all of the pieces that I received... so much that I just signed up for a month-to-month subscription with them. 

Currently the January box is already sold out, so if you sign up now, you'll receive the February box! They usually post a spoiler on their blog/website for each month. It's $35/month, ALSO: they're currently running a promo:


----------



## kierstencliff (Jan 8, 2014)

This is my first post! (I've been stalking MUT since i started my subscription addiction though). I got billed today though! I'm really hoping that January is good box. December was not and I can't justify paying for this sub if i'm throwing everything in my follower give away pile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kierstencliff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first post! (I've been stalking MUT since i started my subscription addiction though). I got billed today though! I'm really hoping that January is good box. December was not and I can't justify paying for this sub if i'm throwing everything in my follower give away pile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Welcome to MUT! I've been here for a short while but it's been a blast so far!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I agree that I wasn't a huge fan of December's box. I mean, everything was nice enough, I just ended up giving away literally everything except the bracelet. I'm hoping for more interesting and unique stuff this month. I already have plenty of beauty subscriptions, and from what Pop Sugar has given in the past, they were what I thought would be the perfect "lifestyle" box to receive. Just hope December was a fluke and they are back on the upswing!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 9, 2014)

Charged!! Wooooooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm a longtime reader/stalker, lol but this is my first post. I'm bummed that I haven't been charged yet. They've done a pretty poor job of keeping subscribers informed about shipping the past 4 months, as in no tracking emails or email updates period. Got my tracking last month the day after the box was delivered. This is the last month of my 6 month subscription. If I'm not wowed like in Nov (didn't much care for Dec), I'm dropping this one. I sub to your bijoux box, too and agree it's fabulous! The mystery grab bag was an amazing deal for what they sent. Thinking of canceling and resubbing for the necklace, lol!


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm a longtime reader/stalker, lol but this is my first post. I'm bummed that I haven't been charged yet. They've done a pretty poor job of keeping subscribers informed about shipping the past 4 months, as in no tracking emails or email updates period. Got my tracking last month the day after the box was delivered. This is the last month of my 6 month subscription. If I'm not wowed like in Nov (didn't much care for Dec), I'm dropping this one. I sub to your bijoux box, too and agree it's fabulous! The mystery grab bag was an amazing deal for what they sent. Thinking of canceling and resubbing for the necklace, lol!

I don't really mind the lack of transparency/consistency with shipping... I think it keeps things kind of exciting! 

Loveee Bijoux Box - I agree about cancelling and resubbing... that necklace is gorgeous! I had someone rent out my apartment over the holidays and I think they stole one of my colorful crystal bijoux necklaces!! I have to check one more place before I start throwing accusations around.. but pretty sure!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG YES. I love them! Their customer service is great and the ladies that started it are so sweet.

In December they had a holiday mystery grab bag that included necklaces, bracelets, and earrings. I had commented on their instagram photo, saying that I hope I don't get any earrings because I don't have pierced ears (on the off chance that maybe they could do something for me). Whoever is in charge of their instagram account replied back and told me to email them so that I wouldn't get any earrings in my bag. I did and they were super nice about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I received my grab bag fairly quickly and without any earrings, just as I had hoped! I loved all of the pieces that I received... so much that I just signed up for a month-to-month subscription with them.

Currently the January box is already sold out, so if you sign up now, you'll receive the February box! They usually post a spoiler on their blog/website for each month. It's $35/month, ALSO: they're currently running a promo:




Just to reiterate what you said - they really do seem to have excellent customer service and the women who run it seem to be very hands on.  I just placed an order for my first box using this promotion code and I noticed there was an "Order Comments" section - I figured it couldn't hurt so I left a note in there saying if by some chance they could not give me any rings in my boxes because I'm a size 3 1/2 ring finger and never fit any of the standard sizes.  I got an email back the same day from Shana letting me know that rings would not be included in their boxes.  That is the first time in as far as I can remember that I've had someone respond to me so quickly and over something that wasn't even a huge issue.  It just made me look forward to receiving my Feb box even more.


----------



## RDolph (Jan 9, 2014)

Charged!!


----------



## JenMiele78 (Jan 9, 2014)

I was charged last night! =)


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG YES. I love them! Their customer service is great and the ladies that started it are so sweet. 

In December they had a holiday mystery grab bag that included necklaces, bracelets, and earrings. I had commented on their instagram photo, saying that I hope I don't get any earrings because I don't have pierced ears (on the off chance that maybe they could do something for me). Whoever is in charge of their instagram account replied back and told me to email them so that I wouldn't get any earrings in my bag. I did and they were super nice about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I received my grab bag fairly quickly and without any earrings, just as I had hoped! I loved all of the pieces that I received... so much that I just signed up for a month-to-month subscription with them. 

Currently the January box is already sold out, so if you sign up now, you'll receive the February box! They usually post a spoiler on their blog/website for each month. It's $35/month, ALSO: they're currently running a promo:




ENABLERS!!! LOL.




 I just signed up with the code for a one month sub. Going to try it out. I think the price of the box is close to the value of this necklace if the quality is decent.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 9, 2014)

Processing


----------



## Jo Cres (Jan 9, 2014)

ok off topic but i kne everyone here would enjoy this...a friend e-mailed this to me today and i can not stop laughing

http://www.buzzfeed.com/chanelparks/signs-youre-addicted-to-buying-beauty-products


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ENABLERS!!! LOL.



 I just signed up with the code for a one month sub. Going to try it out. I think the price of the box is close to the value of this necklace if the quality is decent. 
I find the quality of their jewelry to be fairly decent. A lot of their pieces reflect/mimic J Crew's jewelry pieces IMO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## indianaredhead (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ENABLERS!!! LOL.



 I just signed up with the code for a one month sub. Going to try it out. I think the price of the box is close to the value of this necklace if the quality is decent. 
I signed up this morning for a month to try it out as well.  I figured it couldn't hurt, it might stop my Baublebar addiction lol.


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ENABLERS!!! LOL.



 I just signed up with the code for a one month sub. Going to try it out. I think the price of the box is close to the value of this necklace if the quality is decent. 
I find the quality of their jewelry to be fairly decent. A lot of their pieces reflect/mimic J Crew's jewelry pieces IMO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Agreed - I would compare it to J Crew Factory Store jewelry (in fact, I was almost positive that I saw some of the same pieces there while holiday shopping!)

for example:






Look familiar?? Notice the clasp - same clasp on almost all the Bijoux pieces I've received so far


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Agreed - I would compare it to J Crew Factory Store jewelry (in fact, I was almost positive that I saw some of the same pieces there while holiday shopping!)

for example:






Look familiar?? Notice the clasp - same clasp on almost all the Bijoux pieces I've received so far 



 
Damnit, people! Y'all are killin me! I love that necklace so much! Gah! I need to sign up for this box. I NEED TO, I say!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Damnit, people! Y'all are killin me! I love that necklace so much! Gah! I need to sign up for this box. I NEED TO, I say!
Hahahaha yesssssss, give in to the temptation!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Your Bijoux Box deserves some love.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 9, 2014)

How does the quality of bijoux pieces compare to gorjana ?


----------



## tiffanys (Jan 9, 2014)

Shipment Info sent to FedEx... shipping from NY... 3.2 pounds.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Shipment Info sent to FedEx... shipping from NY... 3.2 pounds.
wow thats almost a pound heavier than last month! hoping for some awesome goodies then!


----------



## Kyleyz (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Shipment Info sent to FedEx... shipping from NY... 3.2 pounds.
 Ditto!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ENABLERS!!! LOL.



 I just signed up with the code for a one month sub. Going to try it out. I think the price of the box is close to the value of this necklace if the quality is decent. 
I find the quality of their jewelry to be fairly decent. A lot of their pieces reflect/mimic J Crew's jewelry pieces IMO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Agreed - I would compare it to J Crew Factory Store jewelry (in fact, I was almost positive that I saw some of the same pieces there while holiday shopping!)

for example:






Look familiar?? Notice the clasp - same clasp on almost all the Bijoux pieces I've received so far 



 


I like some of the jewellery Iâ€™ve seen people get from Bijoux Box, but it seems like most can be found on Ebay inexpensively. 

Hereâ€™s the January sneak peek:

http://yourbijouxbox.com/2013/12/17/your-january-sneak-peek/

And hereâ€™s the same necklace on ebay for $11 shipped:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Design-rhinestone-Flower-Bib-Statement-neon-Necklace-collar-Q424-/350927076131

And a necklace in this pic:

http://yourbijouxbox.com/2014/01/07/best-of-2013/

Is on ebay here for $5 with free shipping:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-Noble-Gift-Trendy-Bib-Statement-glass-Retro-Gold-Crystal-Cluster-Necklace-/161124073910


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Shipment Info sent to FedEx... shipping from NY... 3.2 pounds.
Ahhhhh so excited! I just hope there aren't any candles, haha. XD


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 9, 2014)

> Just to reiterate what you said - they really do seem to have excellent customer service and the women who run it seem to be very hands on.Â  I just placed an order for my first box using this promotion code and I noticed there was an "Order Comments" section - I figured it couldn't hurt so I left a note in there saying if by some chance they could not give me any rings in my boxes because I'm a size 3 1/2 ring finger and never fit any of the standard sizes.Â  I got an email back the same day from Shana letting me know that rings would not be included in their boxes.Â  That is the first time in as far as I can remember that I've had someone respond to me so quickly and over something that wasn't even a huge issue.Â  It just made me look forward to receiving my Feb box even more.


 I had just subbed in late dec? bijoux box, so I wrote them an email and asked if I could have the necklace otherwise I would probably cancel. They wrote me back and said they would send it in the Feb. Box. Yippee!! Pretty necklace!!!


----------



## JessP (Jan 9, 2014)

Tracking via reference hasn't kicked in yet, but I'm super-happy to hear it's working for some of us already. Hopefully this January's is better than last, though I still use that yoga ball lol.


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just went to look at the G&amp;G sale and came across this...



Does this look like corn on the cob to anyone else? Lmao.

LOL I thought the same thing when I was looking through the website!


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG YES. I love them! Their customer service is great and the ladies that started it are so sweet.

In December they had a holiday mystery grab bag that included necklaces, bracelets, and earrings. I had commented on their instagram photo, saying that I hope I don't get any earrings because I don't have pierced ears (on the off chance that maybe they could do something for me). Whoever is in charge of their instagram account replied back and told me to email them so that I wouldn't get any earrings in my bag. I did and they were super nice about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I received my grab bag fairly quickly and without any earrings, just as I had hoped! I loved all of the pieces that I received... so much that I just signed up for a month-to-month subscription with them.

Currently the January box is already sold out, so if you sign up now, you'll receive the February box! They usually post a spoiler on their blog/website for each month. It's $35/month, ALSO: they're currently running a promo:




Just to reiterate what you said - they really do seem to have excellent customer service and the women who run it seem to be very hands on.  I just placed an order for my first box using this promotion code and I noticed there was an "Order Comments" section - I figured it couldn't hurt so I left a note in there saying if by some chance they could not give me any rings in my boxes because I'm a size 3 1/2 ring finger and never fit any of the standard sizes.  I got an email back the same day from Shana letting me know that rings would not be included in their boxes.  That is the first time in as far as I can remember that I've had someone respond to me so quickly and over something that wasn't even a huge issue.  It just made me look forward to receiving my Feb box even more.


I'm on the PS MUT page and somehow I've participated in the Gorjana &amp; Griffin sale AND just signed up to Bijoux Box for this free necklace, hubby is going to freak when he sees the cc next month! Lol


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 9, 2014)

> ok off topic but i kne everyone here would enjoy this...a friend e-mailed this to me today and i can not stop laughing http://www.buzzfeed.com/chanelparks/signs-youre-addicted-to-buying-beauty-products





> ok off topic but i kne everyone here would enjoy this...a friend e-mailed this to me today and i can not stop laughing http://www.buzzfeed.com/chanelparks/signs-youre-addicted-to-buying-beauty-products


 This is just too good!!!!! LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL. . . . . .


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahahaha yesssssss, give in to the temptation!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Your Bijoux Box deserves some love.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I subscribed to Your Bijoux Box at the end of December, so I will be getting the January box (I think there was a promo code last month, so I should be getting an extra necklace too).  I'm excited!  I think I may give up my Wantable Accessories subscription if Your Bijoux Box impresses me more


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm on the PS MUT page and somehow I've participated in the Gorjana &amp; Griffin sale AND just signed up to Bijoux Box for this free necklace, hubby is going to freak when he sees the cc next month! Lol 




 
LOL yeah I just bought 8 pieces from Gorjana &amp; Griffin.  But I got free shipping!  What a great deal!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 9, 2014)

Holy mother of off topic!! LOL This thread has been hijacked


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy mother of off topic!! LOL This thread has been hijacked




 
XDD Hopefully some spoilers will come our way and bring us back on track...


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm on the PS MUT page and somehow I've participated in the Gorjana &amp; Griffin sale AND just signed up to Bijoux Box for this free necklace, hubby is going to freak when he sees the cc next month! Lol 



 
LOL yeah I just bought 8 pieces from Gorjana &amp; Griffin.  But I got free shipping!  What a great deal!  


How did you get free shipping?? I had to pay $9, boo!


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm on the PS MUT page and somehow I've participated in the Gorjana &amp; Griffin sale AND just signed up to Bijoux Box for this free necklace, hubby is going to freak when he sees the cc next month! Lol 



 
LOL yeah I just bought 8 pieces from Gorjana &amp; Griffin.  But I got free shipping!  What a great deal!  


How did you get free shipping?? I had to pay $9, boo!


Oh I see how, I had to spend $75, I was soooooo close! You live you learn! I'll keep repeating to myself: I got a really good deal, I got a really good deal! Lol


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 10, 2014)

I tried to add things to cart at the GG website but it is completely broken. Even tried different browsers. I don't think I would have actually bought, but thought that was super weird!


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried to add things to cart at the GG website but it is completely broken. Even tried different browsers. I don't think I would have actually bought, but thought that was super weird!

That is weird! I just bought another few items and it worked fine 2 minutes ago. Could just be a glitch?


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That is weird! I just bought another few items and it worked fine 2 minutes ago. Could just be a glitch? 

I'm just going to take it as a sign. No more spending! Lol


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That is weird! I just bought another few items and it worked fine 2 minutes ago. Could just be a glitch? 

I'm just going to take it as a sign. No more spending! Lol


Lol! I wish I could take my ever increasing cc balance as a sign, money doesn't grow on trees but good golly it's an amazing deal!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy mother of off topic!! LOL This thread has been hijacked




 
Sorry @MissJexie . It was all me!! I was the enabler that started it. I apologize. LOL.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry @MissJexie . It was all me!! I was the enabler that started it. I apologize. LOL. 





haha it's OK! I was able to narrowly escape the grasp of discounted jewelry even though you were very convincing! 




 

(aka my monthly spending limit is already maxed out! lol)


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 10, 2014)

Well at least u guys are spending money on known items! You could be like and blindly spending money on what could be great or not! (Trying to make fun of myself). I keep going to social bliss hoping for a sign of spoiler... Nada. I'm excited but not as excited to have my jan popsugar! Come on popsugar!


----------



## indianaredhead (Jan 10, 2014)

I am kind of exciting... Fed Ex has been sent shipment information   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 10, 2014)

Charged and processing!  Fingers crossed on this one or I may have to skip out on a few months...


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 10, 2014)

Ahh! Thank you to whomever posted the Fedex trick! Mine finally shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 10, 2014)

Oooh! 3.2 lbs shows up on tracking! Mine has been submitted to fedex!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 10, 2014)

$10 off first box with code "Jan10" ... In case anyone is interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

$10 off first box with code "Jan10" ... In case anyone is interested




Thanks, I was interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jorja628 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahh! Thank you to whomever posted the Fedex trick! Mine finally shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Reference number should be your subscription number, right? If so, no info for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I lied - I have info. Shipping initiated on 1/9.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 10, 2014)

> Just to reiterate what you said - they really do seem to have excellent customer service and the women who run it seem to be very hands on.Â  I just placed an order for my first box using this promotion code and I noticed there was an "Order Comments" section - I figured it couldn't hurt so I left a note in there saying if by some chance they could not give me any rings in my boxes because I'm a size 3 1/2 ring finger and never fit any of the standard sizes.Â  I got an email back the same day from Shana letting me know that rings would not be included in their boxes.Â  That is the first time in as far as I can remember that I've had someone respond to me so quickly and over something that wasn't even a huge issue.Â  It just made me look forward to receiving my Feb box even more.


 OMG someone over 10 that shares my ring size! The jeweler gave my husband such a hard time when they were making my engagement ring. They were sure he was wrong.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 10, 2014)

> Well at least u guys are spending money on known items! You could be like and blindly spending money on what could be great or not! (Trying to make fun of myself). I keep going to social bliss hoping for a sign of spoiler... Nada. I'm excited but not as excited to have my jan popsugar! Come on popsugar!


 Haha, or you could be like me and do both! I told myself that if I was getting so many subscription boxes, then I wouldn't need to buy jewelry separately. And then what do I do? Sign up for Social Bliss, Popsugar, and Bijoux Box....AND spend more money on the Gorjana sale! But I'll behave myself starting next month, I promise ;-)


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG someone over 10 that shares my ring size! The jeweler gave my husband such a hard time when they were making my engagement ring. They were sure he was wrong.
Hahaha!  I feel like I just found a long lost sister, lol.  The only ring I have is my engagement ring because I just never bother with rings.  Too funny!


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Reference number should be your subscription number, right? If so, no info for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I lied - I have info. Shipping initiated on 1/9.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Ah awesome! I was just about to reply with how to find it.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 10, 2014)

> Hahaha!Â  I feel like I just found a long lost sister, lol.Â  The only ring I have is my engagement ring because I just never bother with rings.Â  Too funny!


 Lol! Same jeweler made me another ring but that's it. It does make it easy yo walk past those jewelry table sales.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy mother of off topic!! LOL This thread has been hijacked





 
I know, right?  I see a bazillion posts come here to find out what's up, thinking someone's got a box or shipping is rolling and it's all about some other box or something....isn't there another thread for these topics?


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy mother of off topic!! LOL This thread has been hijacked




 
I started a new thread because I really want to see everyone's hauls!!  I loved this deal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140211/gorjana-griffin-80-off-sale/0_50


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 10, 2014)

My box officially arrived at FedEx NY- I have a tracking number... Box is officially in route


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 10, 2014)

Tracking reference trick still not working for me, unfortunately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The account still shows processing for tracking. HURRY UP POPSUGAR!!!


----------



## jorja628 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box officially arrived at FedEx NY- I have a tracking number... Box is officially in route
Me too!!! No expected delivery date yet though...I see a lot of F5s in my future. LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 10, 2014)

Whoever gets their box first better have their camera ready! LOL I'm dying for spoilers!!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 10, 2014)

In route?! Great, I'm ready. Sorry for thread hijack too, can I blame the little person in me who is obsessed with beauty and fashion?! Just kidding. I too will start something for that other box! Can't wait to see some spoilers for pop sugar, we're so close! Anyone think they will get theirs today? I cant remember is in route out for delivery?


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoever gets their box first better have their camera ready! LOL I'm dying for spoilers!!
I second this! I doubt it'll be me since package services are slooooow moving due to the weather, but I'll be stalking this thread.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I second this! I doubt it'll be me since package services are slooooow moving due to the weather, but I'll be stalking this thread.
Last month I am almost positive I was the very last Pop Sugar subscriber to get my box. It was very late December (a day or two before Christmas) and was so late that Pop Sugar sent me another box because even they thought my box should've arrived by then! LOL I have a feeling I'm in for the same kind of wait this time so I need to live vicariously through everyone else!


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 10, 2014)

Yay! My first box has shipped as of today! 3lbs too, hoping for some awesome stuff PS!!!! 



 

Edit: Not PS but another package lol sorry guys! I read it so quick and got so excited I thought it was them and wanted to share! NM!


----------



## annielein (Jan 10, 2014)

> Tracking reference trick still not working for me, unfortunately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The account still shows processing for tracking. HURRY UP POPSUGAR!!!


 Same here!!!! I was really hoping the trick would work for me =


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 10, 2014)

> Same here!!!! I was really hoping the trick would work for me =


 What is the tracking trick you guys use?


----------



## kierstencliff (Jan 10, 2014)

My box has left Fedex and is on its way! So excited to see what's in this month's box! I'm really hoping for a water bottle!


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 10, 2014)

I really have no clue what we will be getting. Except I'm guessing some fitness stuff/ healthy snack. I don't think there will be a planner because there was one in the holiday box. Here's to a great, amazing, blow-your-socks-off Jan box!!!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 10, 2014)

Woohoo! My box already left NY! I won't have it till around the 16th though if past months are any indication. :-(


----------



## glambooklounge (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote:  What is the tracking trick you guys use?  

Go to* fedex.com* --&gt; hover over *Track *(near the top) --&gt; *Track by Reference* --&gt; type in your *Popsugar Subscription #* (not the order #) in the reference box, then fill in *country* and *city*.

Hope this helps!


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really have no clue what we will be getting. Except I'm guessing some fitness stuff/ healthy snack. I don't think there will be a planner because there was one in the holiday box.

Here's to a great, amazing, blow-your-socks-off Jan box!!!!

I'm thinking a water bottle and a fitness planner? The new Love Nourish Believe 2014 journal was released, perfect for a January box!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 11, 2014)

> Go to *fedex.com* --&gt; hover overÂ *TrackÂ *(near the top) --&gt;Â *Track by Reference*Â --&gt; type in your *Popsugar Subscription #* (not the order #) in the reference box, then fill in *country* andÂ *city*. Hope this helps!Â


 Thanks it did! Box is on its way left NY! Yeah! 3.2 lbs. wonder what's in there??? Hmm good stuff I hope. . .


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 11, 2014)

For those of you who have checked or will check your January box via the "tracking by reference" trick... have any of your boxes started from Gilroy? Or are all the boxes that have currently shipped originating from NY?


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you who have checked or will check your January box via the "tracking by reference" trick... have any of your boxes started from Gilroy? Or are all the boxes that have currently shipped originating from NY? 

Mine just initiated from Gilroy 40 minutes ago, with a 3.3 weight.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine just initiated from Gilroy 40 minutes ago, with a 3.3 weight.
Ahh, thanks! I guess Popsugar just doesn't like me this month, lol. XD


----------



## annielein (Jan 11, 2014)

> For those of you who have checked or will check your January box via the "tracking by reference" trick... have any of your boxes started from Gilroy? Or are all the boxes that have currently shipped originatingÂ from NY?Â


 Wootwoooot! Just checked mine again and it says initiated from Gilroy, CA at 3.3 lbs. I'm in NM so it is a relief to me that I don't have to worry about the snowstorms and junk holding it up. I'm new to this, any difference in the packages between the two locations? I wouldn't think so, but I figure it is worth asking, lol.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 11, 2014)

I like being able to stalk my mailbox. Is that sad or scary, or both? Some weeks looking forward to the day it's supposed to be delivered is the best part of the week. Here's hoping your guests didn't have sticky fingers....I've also been enjoying Project DIY, where you make your own jewelry and accessories. Cute and easy projects and they send you all parts and tools and offer an app tutorial per project. For 30/mo you get 3-4 accessory (usually jewelry) projects that are easy to make and fun. Free shipping too. I'm still in PopSugar "processing" purgatory. I want movement!!!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 11, 2014)

Would be great if mine shipped from Gilroy since I'm next door in Vegas. Oddly the last 2 months came from the east coast. I give up tryng to make sense of it. I'll just be happy to see it ship, period! Can anyone say "impatient much?"


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annielein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wootwoooot! Just checked mine again and it says initiated from Gilroy, CA at 3.3 lbs. I'm in NM so it is a relief to me that I don't have to worry about the snowstorms and junk holding it up.

I'm new to this, any difference in the packages between the two locations? I wouldn't think so, but I figure it is worth asking, lol.
I don't really think there's too much of a difference if you live in the middle of the country, but I live in Northern California so I'd much prefer that my box initiates from Gilroy rather than NY. XD


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I like being able to stalk my mailbox. Is that sad or scary, or both? Some weeks looking forward to the day it's supposed to be delivered is the best part of the week. Here's hoping your guests didn't have sticky fingers....I've also been enjoying Project DIY, where you make your own jewelry and accessories. Cute and easy projects and they send you all parts and tools and offer an app tutorial per project. For 30/mo you get 3-4 accessory (usually jewelry) projects that are easy to make and fun. Free shipping too.

I'm still in PopSugar "processing" purgatory. I want movement!!!
Still in purgatory too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 11, 2014)

> For those of you who have checked or will check your January box via the "tracking by reference" trick... have any of your boxes started from Gilroy? Or are all the boxes that have currently shipped originatingÂ from NY?Â


 Mine is coming from NY


----------



## glambooklounge (Jan 11, 2014)

I am still waiting for mine to show up on the Fedex tracking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Waiting...


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 11, 2014)

If they're sending some boxes from NY and some from CA...why would my box be shipping from CA when I live in RI? Their shipping makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine is coming from NY

Thanks for letting me know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If they're sending some boxes from NY and some from CA...why would my box be shipping from CA when I live in RI? Their shipping makes absolutely no sense.
This is only my second box, but I hope they send mine from Gilroy like they did last month. Things take forever to get to me if they start in NY. (ahem Birchbox)


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 11, 2014)

My box already left NJ! My snail must be speedy this month. :-D Next stop should be Chicago, then to my state!


----------



## jorja628 (Jan 11, 2014)

My also left New Jersey this morning! So excited!


----------



## Lesliek0211 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mine left fed ex in NEWBURGH, NY yesterday. I usually get it within 3 days, so I'd say I will have mine Monday or Tuesday. 3.2lbs. So excited!!


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks like I'm going to have to stop following the thread come Monday! I really want to see if going spoiler free helps my satisfaction with the box.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 11, 2014)

> My also left New Jersey this morning! So excited!


 So did mine! Probably Monday or Tuesday at the latest! wahoo!!!!!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 11, 2014)

Is it too much to ask for Sunday delivery?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 11, 2014)

> Is it too much to ask for Sunday delivery?


 You are too much ,,, LOL : ). LOL : )


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 11, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, it's my first box this month, what have the past boxes weighed?


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 11, 2014)

Sometimes it's like 2.5 lbs and other times it's like 5.5 lbs. it varies.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 11, 2014)

Oooooh mine shipped out from Gilroy, CA last night. I am sure it will be here by Tuesday....maybe even Monday.  




 So excited and hopeful!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 11, 2014)

They STILL haven't charged me because I had an issue with my debit expiring. I changed my billing info as they requested, and they charged $1 to my credit card...that's it. So confused and really hoping they bill me soon because I don't want to miss out!


----------



## roskandy (Jan 11, 2014)

I feel like mine is always the last to ship and I'm always one of the last ones to receive it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Grr. I wish they would be more open about when they ship, so I don't accidentally expose myself to spoilers w/o meaning to.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 11, 2014)

> I feel like mine is always the last to ship and I'm always one of the last ones to receive it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Grr. I wish they would be more open about when they ship, so I don't accidentally expose myself to spoilers w/o meaning to.


 This is exactly what I'm saying! It isn't that difficult to send a shipping notice. All my other subs do it every month. According to Popsugar, mine is STILL processing. Guess I need to use the secret squirrel FedEx tracking method to check. it shouldn't be this difficult.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roskandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like mine is always the last to ship and I'm always one of the last ones to receive it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Grr. I wish they would be more open about when they ship, so I don't accidentally expose myself to spoilers w/o meaning to.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is exactly what I'm saying! It isn't that difficult to send a shipping notice. All my other subs do it every month. According to Popsugar, mine is STILL processing. Guess I need to use the secret squirrel FedEx tracking method to check. it shouldn't be this difficult.

I agree with both of you ladies. It's so secretive! None of my other boxes do this :/


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, it looks like my shipping info was at least sent to FedEx this morning. And it is coming from Gilroy. Last time that took (seriously) 11 days. Fingers crossed that was a holidays glitch thing. I want my box!!! She says as patiently waiting. ;-)


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 11, 2014)

I think they wait to send the tracking info out so that we don't realize how painfully slow FedEx is at shipping them. It's like when people were complaining about Ipsy and how mind-numbingly slow DHL was, they started waiting until after the bags were already halfway there before they sent the tracking, and poof! Suddenly it seems like shipping was super fast, when in reality they just held onto the tracking number for awhile to give the illusion!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 11, 2014)

Spot on MissJexie! Last month I got my tracking number the day after my box, lol. That involves time travel, so I was super impressed! They'd be better off using USPS based on my FedEx experience, personally and professionally. The only delivery service where next day means three day delivery. That's literally on their terms of service. So if you need something next day via FedEx, never select two day as the shipping speed! Had that happen while waiting for medication once and it was a disaster. It's not like you can skip fertility meds when you're newly pregnant (IVF). Off topic, I know, but I like to warn others about FedEx whenever possible to spare others the heartache.


----------



## mollymcd (Jan 11, 2014)

Anyone else checking #popsugarmusthave #popsugar &amp; #popsugarmh way too frequently on Instagram? For an adult, my patience is seriously lacking.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mollymcd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else checking #popsugarmusthave #popsugar &amp; #popsugarmh way too frequently on Instagram? For an adult, my patience is seriously lacking.
Haha I am!!! I'm also periodically checking Fedex via the tracking reference trick. I'm so impatient XD


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 11, 2014)

My ref # is still not found on the fedex site!! Usually it shows up pretty quickly!


----------



## sunsets (Jan 12, 2014)

My Popsugar account still says "processing" but I checked Fedex and mine shipped out from NY yesterday and is in NJ today. My Dec box shipped out from NY as well and took about 6-7 days to get to me. I live near Chicago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cherries101 (Jan 12, 2014)

how do you check via the reference number


----------



## lechatonrose (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cherries101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  how do you check via the reference number

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139661/popsugar-must-have-january-2014-spoilers/330#post_2259701

Quote: Originally Posted by *glambooklounge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Go to* fedex.com* --&gt; hover over *Track *(near the top) --&gt; *Track by Reference* --&gt; type in your *Popsugar Subscription #* (not the order #) in the reference box, then fill in *country* and *city*.

Hope this helps!


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 12, 2014)

My ref # is still not found on the fedex site!! Usually it shows up pretty quickly!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My ref # is still not found on the fedex site!! Usually it shows up pretty quickly!
Same here!  I recently subscribed so I don't know if mine will be delayed because of that (I just subscribed to Birchbox on the 8th, and my January box won't ship until the 18th, which I think is later than everyone else's).  But I'm in NJ, so Popsugar shouldn't take too long to get to me once it ships!  I hope!


----------



## Shannon28 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm still not showing any shipping info from tracking by reference either. I usually get mine pretty late, seems sillly since I'm in Oregon. I'm super curious to see what this month brings after the last few boxes.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 12, 2014)

> I'm still not showing any shipping info from tracking by reference either. I usually get mine pretty late, seems sillly since I'm in Oregon. I'm super curious to see what this month brings after the last few boxes.


Do Me neither. I'm in Washington State.


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 12, 2014)

> I'm still not showing any shipping info from tracking by reference either. I usually get mine pretty late, seems sillly since I'm in Oregon. I'm super curious to see what this month brings after the last few boxes.


 I'm in OR too... Must be an Oregon thang  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 12, 2014)

Mine left NJ yesterday. If the pattern continues, I'll get it on Weds. Thinking about going spoiler free...hmmm. I wonder if I can do it, lol.


----------



## cmello (Jan 12, 2014)

does anyone know what date you need to cancel by on popsugar site in order to not be billed for the following month??


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Jan 12, 2014)

Has everyone been charged that didn't have credit card issues this month?  I haven't been charged at all but I never received an email that said that they had any issues.  My credit card is fine I've just never been charged for this month.  I'm just wondering if I should be concerned and email PopSugar yet.


----------



## RebeccaR (Jan 12, 2014)

Tracking by reference, my box left NY on Friday and is hanging out in NJ at the moment with an N/A delivery date.  Hopefully this week as long as everyone's weather cooperates.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RebeccaR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tracking by reference, my box left NY on Friday and is hanging out in NJ at the moment with an N/A delivery date.  Hopefully this week as long as everyone's weather cooperates.
Same thing here, but mine's been hanging out in Sacramento.


----------



## dbf0670 (Jan 12, 2014)

Another Oregonian here with no tracking updates yet. I'm hoping it ships out of CA since last month it shipped from NY and took forever.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 12, 2014)

You know u are a beauty addict when you vacation and naturally you purchase beauty products.... And .... You consider the hotel toiletries part of your beauty haul! I love it when hotels have awesome toiletries. One hotel I stayed at had the entire line of "fresh" products. Never seen that before!


----------



## trin0183 (Jan 12, 2014)

> You know u are a beauty addict when you vacation and naturally you purchase beauty products.... And .... You consider the hotel toiletries part of your beauty haul! I love it when hotels have awesome toiletries. One hotel I stayed at had the entire line of "fresh" products. Never seen that before!


 What hotel has fresh products? I travel for work, so i definitely want to stay there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 12, 2014)

It's was years and years ago, but we got an amazing rate on one of those bidding websites! 60 Thompson in soho for downtown in New York City. That was some amazing products!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 12, 2014)

> You know u are a beauty addict when you vacation and naturally you purchase beauty products.... And .... You consider the hotel toiletries part of your beauty haul! I love it when hotels have awesome toiletries. One hotel I stayed at had the entire line of "fresh" products. Never seen that before!


 I love the sense of humor you bring to us! Thanks for he smiles and facts!!!! : ) : ) : )


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 12, 2014)

I, totally judge a hotel on their toiletries... If anyone's taking a trip to Napa stay at Hotel Healdsburg- it's an amazing hotel and the toiletries are next to none.. Does "W" hotels still have bliss products?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 12, 2014)

When I was  in france this summer one hotel had all hermes shampoo body wash  even  cologne samples in a basket. They were pretty big too. I still have them


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 12, 2014)

> When I wasÂ  in france this summer one hotel had all hermes shampoo body washÂ  evenÂ  cologne samples in a basket. They were pretty big too. I still have them


 that is awesome!


----------



## BratzFan (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I, totally judge a hotel on their toiletries... If anyone's taking a trip to Napa stay at
Hotel Healdsburg- it's an amazing hotel and the toiletries are next to none.. Does "W" hotels still have bliss products?
Yes, they do! I've gotten good deals at W hotels ($90 tax/fees included) and the bonus bliss products make the price even better.


----------



## BratzFan (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I was  in france this summer one hotel had all hermes shampoo body wash  even  cologne samples in a basket. They were pretty big too. I still have them
Argh, so jealous!


----------



## Shedonista (Jan 12, 2014)

Anyone interested in joking who has been put off by the price in the past, until January 31, 2014, use the code JAN 10 and follow this link to get started, saving $10 off your first box: http://popsu.gr/piCn You can sign up for just one box too, or get multiples!


----------



## Shedonista (Jan 12, 2014)

This will be my first box and I am SO Excited to get a mixed, high end box!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 12, 2014)

Once I stayed at a hotel in Madrid that had its own custom perfume samples. I could smell like the best western atlantico!


----------



## ashynichole (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RebeccaR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tracking by reference, my box left NY on Friday and is hanging out in NJ at the moment with an N/A delivery date.  Hopefully this week as long as everyone's weather cooperates.
mine says the EXACT same thing!


----------



## Shedonista (Jan 12, 2014)

Even though I just now signed up, it says I'll get a January box! How long does shipping usually take? Where are they located? I am in California.


----------



## afwife8405 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shedonista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Even though I just now signed up, it says I'll get a January box! How long does shipping usually take? Where are they located? I am in California.
They ship out of Gilroy, California. I am in Cali, too! I live in Monterey.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 12, 2014)

Still nothing found through tracking by reference.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Why so slow, popsugar? I live about an hour away from Gilroy, it should be easy to send a box to me!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 12, 2014)

> February will be the end of a one-year gift subscription I gave to myself and I am thinking about switching to a different box. Â Does anyone prefer any other boxes over Pop Sugar?


 There's the fabfitfun sub or Nina Garcia sub- both are more expensive but quarterly so overall your saving compared to Ps monthly. I love the variety that PS offers- beauty, home, lifestyle, etc


----------



## have2haveit (Jan 12, 2014)

My box hasn't even initiated yet.I'm so impatient and irritated. I don't think I'll get my box this week. Wonder if popsugar partied so hard on new year's that they forgot all about us lolz.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box hasn't even initiated yet.I'm so impatient and irritated. I don't think I'll get my box this week. Wonder if popsugar partied so hard on new year's that they forgot all about us lolz.

I still haven't been billed, so I'm guessing you'll at least get your box before I do! LOL


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RebeccaR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tracking by reference, my box left NY on Friday and is hanging out in NJ at the moment with an N/A delivery date.  Hopefully this week as long as everyone's weather cooperates.

My box is hanging out with your box too.


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 13, 2014)

Still no tracking in NYC! 

Usually only takes 2 days to get to me once it finally ships... So I got that going for me, which is nice


----------



## LaStupenda (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow. Zero spoilers for Popsugar? Maybe they're a little nervous after their disaster December box.


----------



## crescentmoon (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow. Zero spoilers for Popsugar? Maybe they're a little nervous after their disaster December box.
They better be (Im being grumpy about it because the last couple have not WOWed me, I was expecting at least a GREAT one within the last couple of times)


----------



## jorja628 (Jan 13, 2014)

Anyone else obsessively checking for updates to FedEx tracking? No status updates since Saturday morning is making me crazy!! Haha.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 13, 2014)

Ladies, if any of you see your box has arrived at home, be sure to give your boss the "get out of work slip" from MUT (we'll make u one) to go home and pick up the box. No no we know it'll take time from work, so just bring it back and slowly take pictures from under your desk, if anyone asks, just say you are part of an efficiency study.


----------



## mvangundy (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ladies, if any of you see your box has arrived at home, be sure to give your boss the "get out of work slip" from MUT (we'll make u one) to go home and pick up the box. No no we know it'll take time from work, so just bring it back and slowly take pictures from under your desk, if anyone asks, just say you are part of an efficiency study.


----------



## emmzk25 (Jan 13, 2014)

Mines only initiated - still sitting waiting to be picked up. Why does it take so long..... :-(


----------



## indianaredhead (Jan 13, 2014)

My box departed Keasbey, NJ on 1/11/14 at 8:25 am, which means it still has Hagerstown, MD, Martinsburg, WV, Indianapolis, IN and then my local post office.  If I am lucky I will have it in 3 days.  It is driving me nuts!


----------



## nikky25 (Jan 13, 2014)

I havent even gotten a tracking number yet and still says processing.


----------



## jordiemac3 (Jan 13, 2014)

> February will be the end of a one-year gift subscription I gave to myself and I am thinking about switching to a different box. Â Does anyone prefer any other boxes over Pop Sugar?


 I highly recommend going for fabfitfun. It is more expensive at $50, but it is quarterly so you save money if you drop popsugar. I have received the fall and winter box and it seems that it gets better with each new box. Winter was amazing! If popsugar does not wow me this month, I am going to drop it and get a second birchbox.


----------



## jorja628 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box departed Keasbey, NJ on 1/11/14 at 8:25 am, which means it still has Hagerstown, MD, Martinsburg, WV, Indianapolis, IN and then my local post office.  If I am lucky I will have it in 3 days.  It is driving me nuts!

Hey I'm in Indy, too! This is my first box, so thanks for the info about the journey from PS to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box departed Keasbey, NJ on 1/11/14 at 8:25 am, which means it still has Hagerstown, MD, Martinsburg, WV, Indianapolis, IN and then my local post office.  If I am lucky I will have it in 3 days.  It is driving me nuts!

Hey I'm in Indy, too! This is my first box, so thanks for the info about the journey from PS to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Fellow Indiana person here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and yeah, I find that I tend to get the boxes fairly late compared to others.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ALl the subs seem to ship from one coast or the other, so those of us kind of in the middle are never first! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mines only initiated - still sitting waiting to be picked up. Why does it take so long..... :-(
Mine too, I imagine they need to "fill up a truck" so they probably wait until a bunch of stuff is ready to head out.  

But I don't really know that for sure, as much as I wish they shipped our little PS boxes in their very own Pink Pop Sugar van they probably sit on the truck with all the "stuff" going fedex slow post.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 13, 2014)

No spoiler? Mine is expected to arrive next Monday.


----------



## afwife8405 (Jan 13, 2014)

Mine is still processing, ugh! I hope we get some spoilers today, the suspense is killing me!


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sunsets* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Popsugar account still says "processing" but I checked Fedex and mine shipped out from NY yesterday and is in NJ today. My Dec box shipped out from NY as well and took about 6-7 days to get to me. I live near Chicago.





Weird... I wonder how they decide which location. I live near Chicago too and mine has been shipping from CA


----------



## amdoerr (Jan 13, 2014)

My box finally made it to Georgia! it's currently in the town next to mine, but it normally still takes 3-4 days to get to me because it likes to tour Atlanta for awhile. I wish I could just drive and pick it up now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 13, 2014)

Initiated!! Finally!!


----------



## JenMiele78 (Jan 13, 2014)

Finally! I was able to track my PopSugar! It shipped from NY and I am in MA. Last month they shipped from CA and took 12 days.


----------



## jorja628 (Jan 13, 2014)

My box is now in Hagerstown, MD (after NY, then NJ). Still no expected delivery date, but I'm excited to see some kind of movement!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 13, 2014)

We seriously need to start a petition to get PSMH to do a couple of spoilers on their facebook! LOL. Their FB page is always dead anyway so they need something to liven it up!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 13, 2014)

> We seriously need to start a petition to get PSMH to do a couple of spoilers on their facebook! LOL. Their FB page is always dead anyway so they need something to liven it up!


 You are so right! They really do need a wake up call!


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 13, 2014)

Aaaand mine still hasn't shipped. It's shipping to Washington State so from other posts it seems like they haven't shipped out the West coast boxes yet. Lame.


----------



## afwife8405 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aaaand mine still hasn't shipped. It's shipping to Washington State so from other posts it seems like they haven't shipped out the West coast boxes yet. Lame.
Mine JUST initiated and I am west coast (Cali)


----------



## Lobby (Jan 13, 2014)

> My box finally made it to Georgia! it's currently in the town next to mine, but it normally still takes 3-4 days to get to me because it likes to tour Atlanta for awhile. I wish I could just drive and pick it up now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


. Same situation here. Now that mine is in Georgia I am guessing that I will get it on Thursday.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 13, 2014)

> Weird... I wonder how they decide which location. I live near Chicago too and mine has been shipping from CA


 Im also near Chicago and mine usually but not always ships from new York.


----------



## LindseyJ (Jan 13, 2014)

I cancelled this month so I'm not getting this box, but I'm still so ready to see whats in it!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 13, 2014)

Box is in Chicago ... Close-er


----------



## indianaredhead (Jan 13, 2014)

It just arrived in Hagerstown, MD.  Three more cities to go...


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 13, 2014)

Mine is still processing. Grrrr! I'm always one of the last to get my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 13, 2014)

I want someone in Gilroy to subscribe!!!!


----------



## annielein (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mines only initiated - still sitting waiting to be picked up. Why does it take so long..... :-(
Same here,




.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 13, 2014)

My box is in Chicago! I should get it Thursday or Friday if shipping is about the same as last month. Fingers crossed for earlier though! And I can't wait to see a spoiler!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 13, 2014)

My box is also in Chicago, but will make it's way to WI and then circle back around to me...here...in Chicago. Damn, that drives me nuts. I still don't understand that but whatever. Hopefully I get my box on Wednesday!


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 13, 2014)

My box was finally picked up. I should have it by Wednesday. It would be cool to go spoiler free, but I know I can't/won't.


----------



## glambooklounge (Jan 13, 2014)

FINALLY! My box has initiated in Gilroy! (I'm in San Diego.) It's expected to be shipped at around 7 PM tonight.


----------



## ydlr20 (Jan 13, 2014)

Mine is in Newburgh, NY. Based on last month's tracking, It took 2 days from when it was in Newburgh to be delivered to me, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I get it in two days.


----------



## afwife8405 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want someone in Gilroy to subscribe!!!!

I am only a 30 minute drive from Gilroy and it doesn't help me get my box any faster :/


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Weird... I wonder how they decide which location. I live near Chicago too and mine has been shipping from CA


Huh. I'm in Chicago and mine came from NY. So discombobulated.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 13, 2014)

> I cancelled this month so I'm not getting this box, but I'm still so readyÂ to see whats in it!


 Me too!!! Lol


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box is also in Chicago, but will make it's way to WI and then circle back around to me...here...in Chicago. Damn, that drives me nuts. I still don't understand that but whatever. Hopefully I get my box on Wednesday!


So true. Perhaps PS is a Packers fan?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 13, 2014)

Waiting for someone to post there box content


----------



## EevieK (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm not even getting the box this month and am still so bloody anxious to see what I'm missing out on, hahaha.


----------



## JessP (Jan 13, 2014)

Nothing's even been posted on Insta yet (I've totally been stalking here and there lol)... Need. spoilers. asap.


----------



## JMezz (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not even getting the box this month and am still so bloody anxious to see what I'm missing out on, hahaha.

haha, me too. Come on, PS. We need someone to get their box already!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 13, 2014)

> Nothing's even been posted on Insta yet (I've totally been stalking here and there lol)... Need. spoilers. asap.


 Agreed! Mine is still processing and the FedEx trick doesn't work. I really hope mine ships from NY though since I'm in NJ!


----------



## nectarbean (Jan 13, 2014)

I wasn't around for last january's box, but I wouldn't mind a similar one. At the very least, I hope this box does more for me than december's.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 13, 2014)

My box is in Grove city! OH!!!! Only one hour away!! yeah!! Maybe tomorrow??? Usually take a day from there. We will see, has been very slow this time around. . . .we will see. . . .we will see!


----------



## mvangundy (Jan 13, 2014)

> My box is in Grove city! OH!!!! Only one hour away!! yeah!! Maybe tomorrow??? Usually take a day from there. We will see, has been very slow this time around. . . .we will see. . . .we will see!


 Snap! Mine is in Grove City, Ohio as of 3:30pm today and I live in Grove City, Ohio!! I'll get mine tomorrow for sure! Too bad I have to work until 5:30pm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Snap! Mine is in Grove City, Ohio as of 3:30pm today and I live in Grove City, Ohio!! I'll get mine tomorrow for sure! Too bad I have to work until 5:30pm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Do you have a lunch break?


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 13, 2014)

YESSSS tracking by reference finally works for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's expected to ship out tonight at 8:38PM from Gilroy. I live about an hour away from Gilroy so hopefully it'll be here by the end of the week at the latest. 3.3 lbs of amazing stuff (hopefully) is heading my way at last.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## afrafjord (Jan 13, 2014)

Mine too!!! AGH Im dying to get my box or at least a spoiler


----------



## mvangundy (Jan 13, 2014)

> Do you have a lunch break?Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 Unfortunately I work too far away to run home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. My sister is home all day though, I'll have her go through it!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 13, 2014)

Whew!  Sounds like we'll get your spoiler tomorrow then.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 13, 2014)

> Snap! Mine is in Grove City, Ohio as of 3:30pm today and I live in Grove City, Ohio!! I'll get mine tomorrow for sure! Too bad I have to work until 5:30pm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Glad your probably getting it tomorrow! I hope they get it up here to Fredericktown too. . As I said we shall see, let us know what you got! Have to run home on your lunch hour!!!! LOL we can't wait for that review. . . . .


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 13, 2014)

Mine is in Grove City too...which means I should have mine tomorrow as well! I don't think I've ever gotten my PS in the first wave of boxes. I can't believe that I'm going to be spoiler free! Unfortunately, I work too far from home (not to mention that the mail doesn't come til around 4 anyway) to go home for lunch.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 13, 2014)

Wooohooo can't wait to see some spoilers for tomorrow! I've got a long day planned at work so it will be a nice pick me up to see our new goodies! Still trying to decide if I should extend my sub.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 13, 2014)

I estimate my box will be to me by Thursday.  I'm excited we'll have spoilers tomorrow!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 13, 2014)

I could use a nice pick me up fun box


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 13, 2014)

Day 4 of my box sitting in Gilroy. Maybe I should offer to drive over and pick it up? Of all the overnight shipping services out there that might take a while sometimes, I loathe FedEx for always taking forever with ground shipping. Gah!


----------



## crburros (Jan 13, 2014)

Mine is only two hours away - I should have it by tomorrow! I'll post spoilers if I get it.


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 13, 2014)

Must go spoiler free this month! Mine is still only at the "initiated" stage though. ARGH! This will be a long week staying away from this thread... lol


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 13, 2014)

Whee! Mine arrived in Kennesaw on Sunday and I am an hour away. Hope I get it Tues or Weds!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 14, 2014)

I am also trying to go spoiler free this month. I have a feeling I won't make it seeing as how mine is still likely a week away and others are getting theirs as soon as tomorrow. I must stay strong and resist the temptation....


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 14, 2014)

> Must go spoiler free this month! Mine is still only at the "initiated" stage though. ARGH! This will be a long week staying away from this thread... lol


 I'm trying to decide whether or not to go spoiler free. Mine just initiated today, so I'm likely about a week away from receiving it. Sometimes I feel like spoilers make it like getting a fun surprise twice. And sometimes I feel like spoilers make me disappointed before I even receive the box and see the items for myself. How do you guys usually feel after you receive the box that you had spoilers for? Do you wish you'd waited?


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm trying to decide whether or not to go spoiler free. Mine just initiated today, so I'm likely about a week away from receiving it. Sometimes I feel like spoilers make it like getting a fun surprise twice. And sometimes I feel like spoilers make me disappointed before I even receive the box and see the items for myself. How do you guys usually feel after you receive the box that you had spoilers for? Do you wish you'd waited?
I have received three popsugars, Oct/Nov/Dec, and I feel like I was pre-judging and already pre-disappointed with many items. I feel like if I allow myself to be surprised this month, I will allow for the possibility that surprise will contribute to increased satisfaction. 

I'm hoping, anyway.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey ladies. ENABLER ALERT HERE!!!!

I don't really remember which box this came in (December LE or regular box), but there was a Model Co code for $10 off and a free lip gloss. It is time to use it because Model Co is currently having a major blow out sale: http://www.modelcocosmetics.com/shop/ 

I think the code was the same for everyone: SHINE10

Now back tot he buzz! I think my box will be delivered tomorrow or Wed based on the updated FedEx that finally updated today. Eeeeeeee


----------



## glambooklounge (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm trying to decide whether or not to go spoiler free. Mine just initiated today, so I'm likely about a week away from receiving it. Sometimes I feel like spoilers make it like getting a fun surprise twice. And sometimes I feel like spoilers make me disappointed before I even receive the box and see the items for myself. How do you guys usually feel after you receive the box that you had spoilers for? Do you wish you'd waited?

I feel that part of the suspense is hearing how others are reacting to their boxes, and looking at the spoilers allows me to plan what I will do with the items once they get here (which I really enjoy doing). Then, once I receive the package, I'm still pleasantly satisfied at the feeling of receiving a large box of stuff prettily packaged. It's part of the complete experience. The forum allows me to have realistic expectations, because left to my own devices, I'll probably start dreaming for a NAKED 3 palette (oh, delusional me) or something. xD Sometimes the disappointment makes me nervous about my own enjoyment of a box, but once I receive it, I usually like most of the items more than I thought I would.
An example would be the nail stickers from last month. They looked tacky in the photos, and some subscribers really didn't like them, but I ended up loving those red-and-white stickers.


----------



## glambooklounge (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies. ENABLER ALERT HERE!!!!

I don't really remember which box this came in (December LE or regular box), but there was a Model Co code for $10 off and a free lip gloss. It is time to use it because Model Co is currently having a major blow out sale: http://www.modelcocosmetics.com/shop/ 

I think the code was the same for everyone: SHINE10

Now back tot he buzz! I think my box will be delivered tomorrow or Wed based on the updated FedEx that finally updated today. Eeeeeeee 




How cool. Thanks for the heads-up. The lip gloss didn't show up in the shopping cart (but the $10 off did) after I put in the coupon code, which is a bit odd.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 14, 2014)

> How cool. Thanks for the heads-up. The lip gloss didn't show up in the shopping cart (but the $10 off did) after I put in the coupon code, which is a bit odd.Â


 Did they charge a ton for shipping? It looked to me like they charge $15 for shipping, which totally scared me off. But that would be crazy, so I must have read something wrong.


----------



## glambooklounge (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did they charge a ton for shipping? It looked to me like they charge $15 for shipping, which totally scared me off. But that would be crazy, so I must have read something wrong.
They did charge the $15 for shipping. I bought a $10 sale item, and if it comes with the lip gloss, then I'm fine with that. If not, then... &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did they charge a ton for shipping? It looked to me like they charge $15 for shipping, which totally scared me off. But that would be crazy, so I must have read something wrong.
I ordered from them in December with my code.  Got the lipgloss &amp; a free sample of face primer all packaged nicely in a cute little bag.  $15 flat shipping, and SUPER slow.  Took over a month to arrive.  They are not in the USA, so the package has to go through customs.  Mine was opened &amp; inspected.  Watch for foreign transaction fees on your credit card.  But, overall, I'm happy with what I got.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 14, 2014)

> I have received three popsugars, Oct/Nov/Dec, and I feel like I was pre-judging and already pre-disappointed with many items. I feel like if I allow myself to be surprised this month, I will allow for the possibility that surprise will contribute to increased satisfaction.Â  I'm hoping, anyway.


 I've only gone spoiler free one time. It does change your experience. I had fun, but I won't do it again I enjoy the spoilers and I read into the products and visit the websites with the spoilers. If you have never tried it, it's worth doing, as it's intended to be a surprise IMO.


----------



## ashynichole (Jan 14, 2014)

MY BOX MOVED! It had been sitting in NJ since the 10th,  and as of yesterday it's in KS! I live in IA so it's getting closer, lol.  This is my first month actually tracking my package, because I was gifted my first box &amp; a year sub for Christmas from my parents, so I didn't get my December box until Christmas day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  How long does it usually talk to receive your box once it starts moving? lol


----------



## tiffanys (Jan 14, 2014)

My box hit Chicago yesterday and then... last night... hit LaGrange, IL instead of heading up to Wisconsin.  It's never done that before.  I feel like it got put on the wrong truck and will take even longer to get to me... any other Chicago area folks have their box go to La Grange last night?!?!?!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 14, 2014)

Mine too but I wanted it to come to Wisconsin...


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 14, 2014)

> My box hit Chicago yesterday and then... last night... hit LaGrange, IL instead of heading up to Wisconsin.Â  It's never done that before.Â  I feel like it got put on the wrong truck and will take even longer to get to me... any other Chicago area folks have their box go to La Grange last night?!?!?!


 I noticed the same thing and immediately said uh oh! Lol. I'm sure it's fine. I actually had a few packages take unexpected detours this month. My thoughts are that it's due to the influx of gift card orders that people made after Christmas. Either that or maybe the shipping companies revamp their shipping routes for the new year.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 14, 2014)

> Mine too but I wanted it to come to Wisconsin...


 Usually after Chicago, my box goes to New Berlin. Glad to hear others are having it go to the same place. There's hope it will still get to us! Lol.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 14, 2014)

Maybe it's an improvement they've been working on! ;-)


----------



## tiffanys (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks guys.  I'm glad I'm not the only one with a funky route this month!


----------



## amdoerr (Jan 14, 2014)

> Whee! Mine arrived in Kennesaw on Sunday and I am an hour away. Hope I get it Tues or Weds!


 I got so excited when I saw that my box was in kennesaw (I live in vinings) but now it's in ellenwood  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm hoping to get mine by Friday!


----------



## indianaredhead (Jan 14, 2014)

I just checked and it is scheduled for Thursday (crossing my fingers!)


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Jan 14, 2014)

patiently awaiting a spoiler!! Any spoiler!!


----------



## nectarbean (Jan 14, 2014)

I keep hoping that one of these months, my box will head north from Newburgh, NY up to Albany instead of heading south to NJ, northwest to CT, further north to Mass, and then back down to me in NY.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Really hate Fedex shipping hub locations.


----------



## have2haveit (Jan 14, 2014)

I just moved to New York City and I don't know the route it would take to get here but why is my box in keasbey nj? Please don't tell me it's going to Edison nj then coming here?


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm going to be obsessively stalking this thread all day. I can't wait to see 25-30 comments ... Then I know someone has gotten their box- hehehe


----------



## mvangundy (Jan 14, 2014)

My box is still sitting in my hometownnnnnnnnnnnnn, growl.  Maybe I'll call and request to pick it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brainybeauty (Jan 14, 2014)

> I just moved to New York City and I don't know the route it would take to get here but why is my box in keasbey nj? It shipped from Wappingers falls NY. I hope I get my box tomorrow because on Thursday I won't be home and it's looking like that will be the day.


 I'm in Westchester just outside of NYC and our boxes go from Wappingers to NJ to NYC area (with the occasional day trip to CT before returning to NyC area). It makes no sense at all!


----------



## ydlr20 (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just moved to New York City and I don't know the route it would take to get here but why is my box in keasbey nj? Please don't tell me it's going to Edison nj then coming here?
I asked myself the same question when I first subbed to Popsugar. I live in Queens and mine always goes from Wappingers, NY to Newburgh, NY to Keasbey, NJ and then to the local hub. We should be getting ours tomorrow if everything is the same as past shipments. I hope you're enjoying living in the city


----------



## have2haveit (Jan 14, 2014)

> I'm in Westchester just outside of NYC and our boxes go from Wappingers to NJ to NYC area (with the occasional day trip to CT before returning to NyC area). It makes no sense at all!


 I was at Westchester just yesterday. I got a tingly feeling that there were popsugarettes there lolz. Wow, I hope my doesn't go to Connecticut that will be annoying to see happen.


----------



## have2haveit (Jan 14, 2014)

> I asked myself the same question when I first subbed to Popsugar. I live in Queens and mine always goes from Wappingers, NY to Newburgh, NY to Keasbey, NJ and then to the local hub. We should be getting ours tomorrow if everything is the same as past shipments. I hope you're enjoying living in the city


 aww thank you, I am enjoying it. Sometimes I secretly feel like Carrie Bradshaw lolz the only difference is that she lived in a nice neighborhood and I don't.


----------



## Kyleyz (Jan 14, 2014)

I still don't really get why my box takes a trip from NJ to Maryland to West Virginia to over by Detroit...to come to me on the west side of MI. At least I have a projected date of Saturday but it usually comes a day early...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 14, 2014)

I love how my box takes the same amount of time to go across the entire country as it does to make the final 6 hour route to me. I always feel like it's moving fast until it hits Memphis then it takes 3 days to travel 2 hours to Mississippi and another 2 to get to me in Arkansas.


----------



## havenest14 (Jan 14, 2014)

My account is still processing, come on Popsugar ship all ready. You are in Calif and so am I.. Please I want my box..... lol


----------



## AddisonElinor (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm going to be refreshing this thread all day like a creep. I can't wait to have the box in my hot little hands, but it seems to be taking it's time getting to St. Paul.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AddisonElinor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to be refreshing this thread all day like a creep. I can't wait to have the box in my hot little hands, but it seems to be taking it's time getting to St. PauI

I even got up in the middle of the night to check the thread... lol


----------



## AddisonElinor (Jan 14, 2014)

Uh oh, I'll probably end up doing that now.


----------



## nectarbean (Jan 14, 2014)

I had a patient in December who happened to be in upper management for Fedex. I asked him why a box would make a round trip through 4 states when it is shipping from an hour and a half away. His reply was that it was Fedex smartpost shipping so it has to do with the main hub locations.


----------



## afwife8405 (Jan 14, 2014)

Off topic: If you signed up for the bijoux box recently, check your email. They have a few January boxes available, first come first serve.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## have2haveit (Jan 14, 2014)

Spoilers???


----------



## nikky25 (Jan 14, 2014)

still waiting for a tracking number....i miss those times when id receive my box on the 10th


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 14, 2014)

My box is still processing... but I have had it show up suddenly when it says that


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 14, 2014)

I am so behind! Work has gotten crazy and didn't even realize that I hadn't heard anything from popsugar. So I have no clue if my box has even initiated lol. I am excited for this month, hopefully new year new beginning means something great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shannon28 (Jan 14, 2014)

My tracking by reference finally works. It was initiated yesterday, but hasn't been picked up. Someone post a spoiler please!!!!!!


----------



## adinegem (Jan 14, 2014)

Argh! I'm still waiting for mine to initiate!!!! The wait is killing me... (Sad face)


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just moved to New York City and I don't know the route it would take to get here but why is my box in keasbey nj? Please don't tell me it's going to Edison nj then coming here?

I'm a long time subscriber in NYC, and keasbey usually means you'll have it within a day!!

Here's my tracking from last month (it does make a quick stop in Edison, but still, I would expect delivery tomorrow!):


----------



## have2haveit (Jan 14, 2014)

> I'm a long time subscriber in NYC, and keasbey usually means you'll have it within a day!! Here's my tracking from last month (it does make a quick stop in Edison, but still, I would expect delivery tomorrow!):


yayyy! Thank you very much. That means I can go spoiler free and relax and hopefully have it by tomorrow.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 14, 2014)

> So true. Perhaps PS is a Packers fan?


That's got to be it because I never get cheese!


----------



## RebeccaR (Jan 14, 2014)

Mine is now projecting delivery for Friday. I can't wait that long!!


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 14, 2014)

How can there possibly not be any spoilers yet?? My box arrives tomorrow and I'm NEVER amongst the first to receive!


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 14, 2014)

You ladies are all so lucky! I don't think mine's ever leaving California. lol


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Jan 14, 2014)

I literally can't wait any longer. I'm DYING for a spoiler.


----------



## crburros (Jan 14, 2014)

Mine will be here tomorrow as well. I live on Long Island, and once it's in Edison I get it the next day. Time to not look at the boards anymore. I want this month to be spoiler free.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 14, 2014)

> My box hit Chicago yesterday and then... last night... hit LaGrange, IL instead of heading up to Wisconsin.Â  It's never done that before.Â  I feel like it got put on the wrong truck and will take even longer to get to me... any other Chicago area folks have their box go to La Grange last night?!?!?!


Mine did the same thing. I have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lilpapsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I literally can't wait any longer. I'm DYING for a spoiler.
Me too!!! C'mon already!  Nobody has their box yet?  Ugh!!!!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 14, 2014)

Where are the spoilers ladies.. Someone has to get their box today!!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Jan 14, 2014)

Who ever gets their box today I want you to know you are pretty and wonderful and please post pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arp2489 (Jan 14, 2014)

Refreshing this thread like a lunatic...I NEED SPOILERS...


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lilpapsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I literally can't wait any longer. I'm DYING for a spoiler.
I don't even know if I necessarily want to know what's in the box, as much as I want a confirmation "Yes. This was better than last month" That's all I'm worried about! LOL


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 14, 2014)

Nothing on Instagram either. Waaaaah.


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nothing on Instagram either. Waaaaah.
what hashtags do you che check?


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 14, 2014)

Hahaha I always love looking at the "currently viewing" sidebar on the thread this time of month... goes from the normal "3 members, 2 guests" to "109 members, 111 guests" ..REFRESH!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 14, 2014)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nothing on Instagram either. Waaaaah.
> what hashtags do you che check?


 Popsugarmusthave is the main one I check. The normal popsugar one ends up being crowded.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't even know if I necessarily want to know what's in the box, as much as I want a confirmation "Yes. This was better than last month" That's all I'm worried about! LOL
This is acctually my first box, but I was so disappointed with last months box.


----------



## LucyVanPelt (Jan 14, 2014)

They might surprise you!  I am usually among the last to get my PS boxes, but I was one of the first to get the LE box last month.  My January box isn't scheduled to arrive until Saturday - trying to decide if I want to go spoiler free this month. . .I'll never make it!


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Popsugarmusthave is the main one I check. The normal popsugar one ends up being crowded.





 Ok, I just wanted to make sure I was checking the right one.


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine did the same thing. I have no idea what they are doing.

Hey Chicago and surrounding area ladies ---

I'm in Milwaukee and mine did the same thing!  Didn't go to New Berlin, but has some weird "in Transit" La Grange, IL.   Hopefully that means it's on the way to the Post Office....fingers crossed.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 14, 2014)

> I don't even know if I necessarily want to know what's in the box, as much as I want a confirmation "Yes. This was better than last month" That's all I'm worried about! LOLÂ


 while I love my spoilers I too would be ok with the confirmation that YES this box is better than last month, although I think that's tough to beat.


----------



## LisaD123 (Jan 14, 2014)

First post here- newbie- this is my fourth box and yet it seems to be stuck in Sacramento since 01/11/14...ugh 3.3 lbs and not moving anywhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




tracking, and tracking, and tracking.....it's killing me.............


----------



## mvangundy (Jan 14, 2014)

SUUUUUUUUUUCH A TEASE!!! I live in GC, just let me pick it upppppp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Ship (P/U) date :
Fri 1/10/2014
WAPPINGERS FALLS, NY
US



In transit
Arrived at FedEx location
FEDEX SMARTPOST GROVE CITY, OH
Estimated delivery :
Thur 1/16/2014
GROVE CITY, OH
US
 
Customize DeliveryRequest NotificationsObtain Proof of Delivery More actions 




 
Travel History
 Help
   Hide Date/Time Activity   Location  - 
  1/14/2014  -  Tuesday
2:53 pm Arrived at FedEx location   FEDEX SMARTPOST GROVE CITY, OH 1:59 am Departed FedEx location   GROVE CITY, OH  - 
  1/13/2014  -  Monday
3:36 pm Arrived at FedEx location   GROVE CITY, OH


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh how ridiculous. Mine is camping out 15 miles from my house. I thought sure I would get it today. Projected del date is on Thursday. So sad...I thought sure I would have it iny grabby hands tonight. Eh...what's the rush to get home now.


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 14, 2014)

OMG i unsubbed a couple months ago after a trial (which involved months of wanting it but never being able to justify so i just plunged in lol) and im going crazy waiting for spoilers from you guys.

I have a theory that the boxes' sub base has been shrinking with the general quality over time and that they had to increase price to at least meet their shipping cost increments. I've been keeping an eye on this box since it came out and always felt after they came out with the Limited Boxes that they've focused much less on the monthly one. Anyone have the same feeling or am I just being a debby downer lol? I have a feeling it's not going to get better and if that's the case I wish they would just focus on the Limited Boxes and go quarterly or something. 

Of course I'm also here every month around this time hoping dearly to be wrong


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 14, 2014)

I should have mine tomorrow based off where it is now. Can't believe I might be spoiler free this month. Mine comes to me at work so if nobody has posted anything I will post info.


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Jan 14, 2014)

Please tell me we don't have to go another night without spoilers...


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 14, 2014)

No, I don't think so, about the quality. I think there are several girls that will talk about what make the worth of the box to you? Total monetary value, how much you keep, how much is style, I think it depends. I think there has been a few boxes with amazing items that for me, yeah made the worth of the whole box. Diffuser, luluah body wash, nov scarf, those items were/still amazing. I personally add up how much I would be personally will to pay for each item, and as long as that exceeds how much I paid, I'm good. Course I say that now...,


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 14, 2014)

And yes, I was really disappointed on so many levels with the December box


----------



## crburros (Jan 14, 2014)

We're like a town over from each other, so we'll get it around the same time tomorrow. I keep trying to stay away from the thread...but I just can't seem to stay spoiler free. UGH.


----------



## ydlr20 (Jan 14, 2014)

Mine just updated with an expected delivery date of 1/17. It does not make sense. My box is already at the smartpost location. Ususallya after that it gets transfered to my local post office and then delivered. Depending on what time of the day the trasfer to the post office occur, i can get it the same day or the next day. I think fedex overestimates its expected delivery date so that it seems like we get it "earlier". I will consider mine late if I don't get it by tomorrow.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 14, 2014)

Does anyone have a delivery date of today or an 'out for delivery'?


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 14, 2014)

My delivery date is never right. I always get it a few days before. That being said, I currently have no delivery date.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 14, 2014)

Mine still says processing.


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No, I don't think so, about the quality. I think there are several girls that will talk about what make the worth of the box to you? Total monetary value, how much you keep, how much is style, I think it depends. I think there has been a few boxes with amazing items that for me, yeah made the worth of the whole box. Diffuser, luluah body wash, nov scarf, those items were/still amazing. I personally add up how much I would be personally will to pay for each item, and as long as that exceeds how much I paid, I'm good. Course I say that now...,

Very true, I definitely ended up learning that PS was just not for me bc I could never get over how much that box cost me and it was always a "i need to prove this was worth the cost to my limited fun budget" and that just didn't work. I kept comparing it to my birchbox in terms of curation (theme, sense of items fit together) and customer service and I realized "glad i tried it and it's out of my system"

I don't mind lower monetary values at all it was the higher priced items that probably bugged me most, they didn't feel so much as finds but like items they were able to snag to increase the boxes value. Maybe it's just the curator I don't like lol. I do really like the curation of the limited boxes even if I haven't seen one I would have wanted, I understand them and appreciate how they were put together. Maybe I just want the monthly box to be consistantly great because it's more in my budget than the LE ones for one off treats


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG i unsubbed a couple months ago after a trial (which involved months of wanting it but never being able to justify so i just plunged in lol) and im going crazy waiting for spoilers from you guys.

I have a theory that the boxes' sub base has been shrinking with the general quality over time and that they had to increase price to at least meet their shipping cost increments. I've been keeping an eye on this box since it came out and always felt after they came out with the Limited Boxes that they've focused much less on the monthly one. Anyone have the same feeling or am I just being a debby downer lol? I have a feeling it's not going to get better and if that's the case I wish they would just focus on the Limited Boxes and go quarterly or something. 

Of course I'm also here every month around this time hoping dearly to be wrong 




A few people were chiming in on their Facebook page and saying the same thing about LE box seeming like the "focus" I haven't paid much attention to them either way because I haven't really been following the boxes too closely. I only did the September box which I loved but cancelled right away to try something else. I only got sucked back in during December for the free BaubleBar necklace which turned out to be a loss for me because it's turning my neck green! UGH! 

But.. I'm going to start paying attention to this going forward. If it's true, then I might as well only do the LE boxes and not even bother with the sub.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box hit Chicago yesterday and then... last night... hit LaGrange, IL instead of heading up to Wisconsin.  It's never done that before.  I feel like it got put on the wrong truck and will take even longer to get to me... any other Chicago area folks have their box go to La Grange last night?!?!?!
say wha?? la grange is closer to me than berlin, wi. ugh. C'MON! give me my box! *stomps feet* *kicks chair*





 - 
  1/14/2014  -  Tuesday 4:12 am Departed FedEx location   CHICAGO, IL  - 
  1/13/2014  -  Monday 3:54 pm Arrived at FedEx location   CHICAGO, IL


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 14, 2014)

> I don't mind lower monetary values at all it was the higher priced items that probably bugged me most, they didn't feel so much as finds but like items they were able to snag to increase the boxes value. Maybe it's just the curator I don't like lol. I do really like the curation of the limited boxes even if I haven't seen one I would have wanted, I understand them and appreciate how they were put together. Maybe I just want the monthly box to be consistantly great because it's more in my budget than the LE ones for one off treatsÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 if I haven't seen one I would have wanted, I understand them and appreciate how they were put together. Maybe I just want the monthly box to be consistantly great because it's more in mones for one off treatsÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  Well - I think you really nailed something that hits home with me! I couldn't agree more. Me personally? Again, it's how much I would be willing to pay for the item, not the inflated - or what I perceive to be an inflated price. Was it October that had the hot pink bracelet (or sept?) that was valued as $45. I'm sorry, I wouldn't have paid more than $1-2 dollars for that item, and would have put it in the category of not buy at all, but yeah, for $1, ok, sure. I have this theory that they pace the better of the boxes, so a couple of ho hums, then release a decent one. Not sure....


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Jan 14, 2014)

Sigh. Popsugar's FB isn't much help...








Don't know if they changed their FAQ between those posts...but still.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sigh. Popsugar's FB isn't much help...








Don't know if they changed their FAQ between those posts...but still.

Ooh good find.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 14, 2014)

I've had PS for a year and it has been very worth it to me! Love the mix of items. I've worn the December bracelet a lot, so that box is worth it to me. I like it because it's a perfect "fun budget" for the month and the extra items make great gifts. I think my favorite items have been the bracelet, Michael stars scarf, juice beauty moisturizer, and the diffuser. And I also flipping loved the cocoa from last January!


----------



## Gchatt (Jan 14, 2014)

subbed for updates!


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## MichiChan (Jan 14, 2014)

....79 replies on this thread since last night and they were basically just updates about people's shipping. Ugggg!! I thought there were spoilers for sure!


----------



## lilnole04 (Jan 14, 2014)

GAHH! I'm generally just a board stalker, but I must have checked this thread 50 times today hoping for a spoiler! I feel like a bratty kid on Christmas!! AND my box is still "Processing" Boo's all around.


----------



## crburros (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lilpapsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 









My thoughts exactly! lol


----------



## crburros (Jan 14, 2014)

Is it too much to hope for the Naked 3 palette?

Probably.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 14, 2014)

Still nothing? I give UP!

I'll have to check back in 5 minutes instead of hitting insta-refresh....


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 14, 2014)

I FINALLY have tracking!  And my box shipped yesterday from NY and is currently in Edison, NJ!!  I live in the next town over from Edison, so does that mean I'm getting my box tomorrow, or will it get transferred to the post office, where it will sit for the next few days?  I wish I could just go and get it now--it's like a 15 min drive!


----------



## arp2489 (Jan 14, 2014)

Le sigh...Finally got my shipment e-mail - Mine's slated to arrive Thursday.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *arp2489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Le sigh...Finally got my shipment e-mail - Mine's slated to arrive Thursday.
My email came a min ago too. Says it will arrive on Friday.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 14, 2014)

If it



> I FINALLY have tracking! Â And my box shipped yesterday from NY and is currently in Edison, NJ!! Â I live in the next town over from Edison, so does that mean I'm getting my box tomorrow, or will it get transferred to the post office, where it will sit for the next few days? Â I wish I could just go and get it now--it's like a 15 min drive! Â


. If it's at your post office you can just pick it up. I have


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My email came a min ago too. Says it will arrive on Friday.
mine also came a minute ago. Saturday is when mine is supposed to be here.


----------



## lilnole04 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm in the same boat. Friday...So basically a billion years.


----------



## jackieee (Jan 14, 2014)

LOL at that Facebook page. I feel like just a month or two ago they were shipping out within the first couple days of the month? I feel like they've shipped late this month.

Anyway, my tracking says it'll be delivered on Thursday, but I have a feeling it'll be tomorrow.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 14, 2014)

I STILL haven't been billed. I e-mailed them because I was super concerned about not getting a box and they were basically like, "you should be billed when we do our next wave of billing and shipping." I'm sorry...since when do they do this in waves? I really wish they would stop being so sketchy about when they ship boxes, when they bill etc. Just pick a week to bill, pick a week to ship. Maybe hire someone to do SOMETHING on your facebook  to get people excited....it's unreal.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If it
. If it's at your post office you can just pick it up. I have
Sorry, I meant it's at the FedEx Smartpost in Edison.  But I think after that, it gets transferred to the post office for delivery by USPS?  Anyway, I got so excited about finally having tracking info that I didn't notice the estimated arrival date:  Friday.  Oh well.  I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that it gets here sooner.  It's so close that it really should.


----------



## queeenb (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow, still no spoilers? (Sorry to excite everyone that's refreshing.. Like me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) Mine usually comes around end of the third week of the month so I'll get my box early February hahahahhaa


----------



## ashynichole (Jan 14, 2014)

UGH! Tracking says I'll get my box on Friday! I WANT IT NOWW!!


----------



## natashaia (Jan 14, 2014)

Mine is supposed to be delivered Thursday but i will be gone for the week.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 14, 2014)

> No, I don't think so, about the quality. I think there are several girls that will talk about what make the worth of the box to you? Total monetary value, how much you keep, how much is style, I think it depends. I think there has been a few boxes with amazing items that for me, yeah made the worth of the whole box. Diffuser, luluah body wash, nov scarf, those items were/still amazing. I personally add up how much I would be personally will to pay for each item, and as long as that exceeds how much I paid, I'm good. Course I say that now...,


 Agree!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 14, 2014)

Can't believe there's no spoliers yet :'( Ahhh my tracking info says it'll be delivered Thursday but I don't know how I can wait that long!!!


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 14, 2014)

Finally got my shipment email. It was initiated since the 10th and finally picked up on the 11th. No movement since then, it is being shipped from CA this time. It always seems like it takes longer if it comes from CA then when it comes from NY.


----------



## Lesliek0211 (Jan 14, 2014)

Mine has an expected arrival of Thursday. I can't believe there are no spoilers yet, this is killing me!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm going on Instagram and looking at things ps has tagged recently...including the Carrie Underwood for OPI polishes, spring lotion from loccitane, and loreal butterfly mascara. I know some people don't like drugstore brands but id be happy to try this.


----------



## miniminiluv (Jan 14, 2014)

Hope it's l'occitane that would make the value of this box so worth it for me!!!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Jan 14, 2014)

> I'm going on Instagram and looking at things ps has tagged recently...including the Carrie Underwood for OPI polishes, spring lotion from loccitane, and loreal butterfly mascara. I know some people don't like drugstore brands but id be happy to try this.


 That all sounds really spring-y. Maybe they are in talks with these companies for a future box- like maybe they plan months in advance. Not ruling it out, it just sounds like a Spring box to me.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 14, 2014)

> That all sounds really spring-y. Maybe they are in talks with these companies for a future box- like maybe they plan months in advance. Not ruling it out, it just sounds like a Spring box to me.


 It would be great in a spring box. Maybe they're reading this and will make a note of it!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 14, 2014)

Mine is expected to be delivered tomorrow but the FedEx has been kinda glitchy on their updates for my box so who knows. It did spend quite a bit of time in N. Cal. Crossing fingers for tomorrow.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going on Instagram and looking at things ps has tagged recently...including the Carrie Underwood for OPI polishes, spring lotion from loccitane, and loreal butterfly mascara. I know some people don't like drugstore brands but id be happy to try this.

I doubt we'll get the L'Oreal mascara since we got mascara in the December box. And man, if we get another box with drugstore items I can just imagine the comments on here. It'd be a December flashback for sure, hehe.


----------



## FionaLouise (Jan 14, 2014)

I cancelled after last months box. I always seem to be a bit disappointed. But I just had an idea of what I would like to see in the box if I were still getting it...th "GO USA" mittens on the NBC Olympic promo. They sell them on line to support the Olympic team. Cute, fun and for a good cause! This assumes of course that they only ship to the US. Shipping the gloves to Canada or elsewhere would be awkward. I already have a pair but I might resub for another!


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FionaLouise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I cancelled after last months box. I always seem to be a bit disappointed. But I just had an idea of what I would like to see in the box if I were still getting it...th "GO USA" mittens on the NBC Olympic promo. They sell them on line to support the Olympic team. Cute, fun and for a good cause!

This assumes of course that they only ship to the US. Shipping the gloves to Canada or elsewhere would be awkward.

I already have a pair but I might resub for another!






Yeah, as a Canadian I definitely hope they DON'T send us those, hehe.


----------



## crburros (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm going to fill the void of no POPSUGAR box with leftover mini pink velvet cupcakes from my Birthday...


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 14, 2014)

Finally got my tracking today. I'm on schedule for delivery tomorrow!


----------



## ladyroses (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow, I just checked on my shipping progress &amp; the info was sent to Fed Ex on Fri 1/10, &amp; they finally picked up the box today Tues 1/14 to ship. The estimated delivery date is N/A. I may never get this box....lol


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 14, 2014)

The mascara in the Dec box was pretty awesome so I wouldn't mind a new brand to try this month. Just no more CVS candy and hideous, hard to use (and I do my own acrylics) nail wraps. I would love to see another box like last Nov!


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 14, 2014)

> Wow, I just checked on my shipping progress &amp; the info was sent to Fed Ex on Fri 1/10, &amp; they finally picked up the box today Tues 1/14 to ship. The estimated delivery date is N/A. I may never get this box....lolÂ


 Same here! I even asked fedex on twitter if it was normal for my box to not move for 4 days and the reply was it can take up to 7 days to move. I was going to try to go spoiler free but since I'm not gettin my box for awhile, that may not happen ha


----------



## tiffanys (Jan 14, 2014)

My box finally hit New Berlin, WI.  I am going to TRY to avoid this forum until I receive my box (ETA:  Friday).


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 14, 2014)

Mine finally got picked up and is in Watsonville, Ca. If I'm remembering correctly from past boxes the time line it would take from this point, I will probably have my box on Monday. This will be a huge test of self-control...


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 14, 2014)

Well my popsugar account has finally updated from processing to shipped on (today's date). But sadly, the Fedex tracking number still only says initiated.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 14, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed that PS has been shipping later and later? I've been subscribed since October and my boxes have shipped, in order, on the 4th, 8th, 9th and 14th. So annoying:/


----------



## Steph6461 (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going on Instagram and looking at things ps has tagged recently...including the Carrie Underwood for OPI polishes, spring lotion from loccitane, and loreal butterfly mascara. I know some people don't like drugstore brands but id be happy to try this.

I'm not surprised they would include hand lotion...bet the card will say to keep your hands soft during the cold winter months (or what's left of it anyway). I still have not received any shipping info. I usually get my box around now 14-16th. I got my last two boxes around the 16th of the month, but since no one has received a box yet I doubt I will all the way down here in Florida. I'm considering going spoiler free, although I went spoiler free November and December and while I loved November, December was more meh. I love my bracelet and use it often and it has not tarnished or anything so I did like that. Wrapping paper sucked! It was cute but why would u include that in a box? People already bought that. Especially with the box coming pretty close to Christmas. The mascara was okay. I'm good on mascara though, I have a nice one from Lorac, plus another from Glossybox from toofaced (I think), and the one from pop sugar. Plus I think I have a few deluxe sizes from my Ipsy bags. I guess I'll just have to wait for my PS box like everyone else. I don't think I'll make it spoiler free though. Maybe if I scroll slow enough I can look at just one product...that way I'll still be surprised...sort of. I think if someone puts up that it's better than last months I'll give in and look. LOL. I feel like it probably will be better though with the new year and all. Probably something fitnessy, and maybe something to mark the new year, like a calendar, or something. Oh well for now I'll just play with my Naked 3 Palette. I'm so in love with it, I keep playing with different looks when I'm bored. At least I have that to hold me over for now. lol.


----------



## Steph6461 (Jan 14, 2014)

Scratch that. Just got a shipping notice from PS and it says my box will be here on Friday. It's in Orlando now, so I will probably get it on Thursday unless it doesn't move tomorrow. Maybe I will go spoiler free! I'm so excited! I think someone else was right about PS holding the tracking info hostage until it's almost there. It's a trick to make you think the shipping is so fast! Why not just ship priority mail, it'll probably be cheaper,and faster, and they should be able to cover it with the price increase. BTW it shipped and left PS on Friday! Maybe they ship first to people the most far so everyone gets it around the same time?


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 14, 2014)

My box is also in Watsonville.. no estimated delivery date. I assume it'll arrive on Thursday. 

Like others have said, I really don't understand the zero previews/sneak peeks thing. In the Glossybox thread, there's like 10 new people who are all "I saw the sneak peek and signed up!". Get it together, Popsugar. Learn how to use social media!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box is also in Watsonville.. no estimated delivery date. I assume it'll arrive on Thursday. 

Like others have said, I really don't understand the zero previews/sneak peeks thing. In the Glossybox thread, there's like 10 new people who are all "I saw the sneak peek and signed up!". Get it together, Popsugar. Learn how to use social media!
Haha yeah that would be me! I saw the spoiler for the 

beauty blender + cleanser
and signed up for this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EevieK (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box is also in Watsonville.. no estimated delivery date. I assume it'll arrive on Thursday. 

Like others have said, I really don't understand the zero previews/sneak peeks thing. In the Glossybox thread, there's like 10 new people who are all "I saw the sneak peek and signed up!". Get it together, Popsugar. Learn how to use social media!
I totally agree.

It's been said over and over, but their Facebook is a total ghost town. There is nothing on there that makes me excited about PS. In their favor, they do seem to be getting faster at responding to people's questions on there.

I was on the fence about resubbing since my finances are back in order (honestly college will bleed you dry) but the lack of information and the weird shipping swayed me the other way.

I do hope you all get your boxes soon &amp; aren't disappointed! Hopefully I'll be very envious of you all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## afwife8405 (Jan 15, 2014)

Mine left Watsonville, CA 4 minutes ago. I am like a 20 minute drive from there. Hopefully, I will get it tomorrow. I think my first box, over a year ago, was the only time I was spoiler free, definitely by my 3rd box I was checking spoilers. Is it tomorrow yet?!


----------



## crburros (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha yeah that would be me! I saw the spoiler for the 

beauty blender + cleanser
and signed up for this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


That wouldn't be in this month's box. We already got that in a box last year...April I think.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That wouldn't be in this month's box. We already got that in a box last year...April I think.
Haha yeah I know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was talking about Glossybox!


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
I totally agree.

It's been said over and over, but their Facebook is a total ghost town. There is nothing on there that makes me excited about PS. In their favor, they do seem to be getting faster at responding to people's questions on there.

I was on the fence about resubbing since my finances are back in order (honestly college will bleed you dry) but the lack of information and the weird shipping swayed me the other way.

I do hope you all get your boxes soon &amp; aren't disappointed! Hopefully I'll be very envious of you all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


On an unrelated note, you're like the prettiest lady in the universe. Please stop it.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 15, 2014)

> Wow, I just checked on my shipping progress &amp; the info was sent to Fed Ex on Fri 1/10, &amp; they finally picked up the box today Tues 1/14 to ship. The estimated delivery date is N/A. I may never get this box....lolÂ


 I can't stand that FedEx rarely if ever gives an estimated delivery date. They're the only ones who can't seem to manage it. I'd rather it go USPS all the way than involve FedEx for even part of the shipping. My box is in Las Vegas already but I'll give 10 to 1 odds I won't see it until Thurs.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 15, 2014)

My box was in Grove City, OH not an hour away from where I live and the sent it to the post office so now it looks like it will be Thursday before I get it! I HATE smart post! It takes at least 2-3 days longer for the boxes to get here. What a waste. Well, I sorry I have no spoilers to show you all! Hopefully someone will get theirs tomorrow and we can rejoice!!!!!:clap:laughing:


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 15, 2014)

> My box was in Grove City, OH not an hour away from where I live and the sent it to the post office so now it looks like it will be Thursday before I get it! I HATE smart post! It takes at least 2-3 days longer for the boxes to get here. What a waste. Well, I sorry I have no spoilers to show you all! Hopefully someone will get theirs tomorrow and we can rejoice!!!!!:clap:laughing:


 Oddly enough my USPS deliveries are faster than all the overnight shipping company options. I know once it hits USPS I'll see it the next day. Here's hoping someone gets a box tomorrow, though I'm still going to try to stay spoiler free!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 15, 2014)

Last month, my box was shipped via FedEx Smartpost on the 8th of December and it didn't show up until December 30th.

I had e-mailed PopSugar about it on December 24th, and they sent me another box because they assumed it was lost in the mail and assured me that it should have arrived by that point.

They sent the second box via USPS instead of Smartpost and it arrived on December 29th. So basically the one that they shipped on the 8th via Smartpost took a total of 22 days to arrive. The one they shipped via USPS took 4 days.

I understand it's cheaper to use Smartpost but c'mon. I even contacted FedEx about it and they just kept repeating, "We have a 25 day time frame to deliver Smartpost packages." It was absolutely infuriating.

Rant over. Just despise FedEx and especially SmartPost.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 15, 2014)

> Last month, my box was shipped via FedEx Smartpost on the 8th of December and it didn't show up until December 30th. I had e-mailed PopSugar about it on December 24th, and they sent me another box because they assumed it was lost in the mail and assured me that it should have arrived by that point. They sent the second box via USPS instead of Smartpost and it arrived on December 29th. So basically the one that they shipped on the 8th via Smartpost took a total of 22 days to arrive. The one they shipped via USPS took 4 days. I understand it's cheaper to use Smartpost but c'mon. I even contacted FedEx about it and they just kept repeating, "We have a 25 day time frame to deliver Smartpost packages." It was absolutely infuriating. Rant over. Just despise FedEx and especially SmartPost.


 I am glad someone agrees with me!! smart post was the worst thing they ever came up with, it delays everything all the time. I did find out though if you want to pay more you can skip the smart post and they will deliver it one day earlier and skip the post office. Or wait, is that UPS??? Oh well, girls I guess this means we just have to have patience. Not my best quality. Hmmm. . ,


----------



## EevieK (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
On an unrelated note, you're like the prettiest lady in the universe. Please stop it. 
Ahhh that made my night! You're very sweet, thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(I'm so awkward with compliments. And everything else to do with a social life, hahaha)


----------



## EevieK (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last month, my box was shipped via FedEx Smartpost on the 8th of December and it didn't show up until December 30th.

I had e-mailed PopSugar about it on December 24th, and they sent me another box because they assumed it was lost in the mail and assured me that it should have arrived by that point.

They sent the second box via USPS instead of Smartpost and it arrived on December 29th. So basically the one that they shipped on the 8th via Smartpost took a total of 22 days to arrive. The one they shipped via USPS took 4 days.

I understand it's cheaper to use Smartpost but c'mon. I even contacted FedEx about it and they just kept repeating, "We have a 25 day time frame to deliver Smartpost packages." It was absolutely infuriating.

Rant over. Just despise FedEx and especially SmartPost.
WOW that is ridiculous. It seems like PS KNOWS SmartPost takes forever as well, which is why they sent your second box through USPS. I'm glad it worked out to be in your favor in the end. I would have loved two bags of that popcorn. 






Are they pulling an ipsy this month and releasing shipping information around the date your boxes are due to arrive?
I got my Ipsy bag in the mail today....only to get an email 10 minutes later saying "your bag is on its way!"
Can't believe they're delaying the shipping notification to make it seem like they're shipping quickly, haha. Sneaky.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW that is ridiculous. It seems like PS KNOWS SmartPost takes forever as well, which is why they sent your second box through USPS. I'm glad it worked out to be in your favor in the end. I would have loved two bags of that popcorn. 





Are they pulling an ipsy this month and releasing shipping information around the date your boxes are due to arrive?
I got my Ipsy bag in the mail today....only to get an email 10 minutes later saying "your bag is on its way!"
Can't believe they're delaying the shipping notification to make it seem like they're shipping quickly, haha. Sneaky. 




Ugh I seriously hate companies that do that. Ever since I noticed Ipsy starting to do it it just made me look at the company differently. People were upset about the length of time it was taking and suggesting they go back to USPS, and instead they just tried to fool everyone and I don't like that at all.

PS definitely knows SmartPost takes forever, which is why they do the sneaky shipping notification thing AND why they sent my second package via USPS. I know it costs more money for them to ship that way but honestly, they must get some sort of discount for the sheer amount of packages they ship.  My roommate sells on ebay full time and even HE gets a USPS discount on shipping. They should eat the extra 50 cents per box. I think fast and timely shipping is super important with subscription boxes because everyone wants to know what they're getting. Not to mention these companies sometimes bill you long before you receive the package your paying for. The least they could do is at least guarantee our packages will ship by a specific time. It seems like they come at a different time every month and last month I'm pretty sure I was the absolute last person to get mine. I was so over everything in the box by the time it came.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hoped this month would be different and they still haven't even BILLED me yet.

It's crazy because I've only had this box for a month now, and they have decent customer service but I'm already feeling like I might cancel if this crap keeps up. I just find it ridiculous that yet again, I'll be the last person to receive my box and by the time I get it, everyone else will have had theirs for weeks. It definitely takes the fun out of it for me!


----------



## emmzk25 (Jan 15, 2014)

I like how we paid a couple extra dollars a month to get the boxes a week or so later ;-)


----------



## HeistHeistBaby (Jan 15, 2014)

If tracking is correct it looks like I'll be getting my box today! Mail normally gets here between noon and 1EST. I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 15, 2014)

Oooh mine was sent to the local PO late last night. Depending on what time they got it, it will either be here today or tomorrow! This is definitely the fastest I have ever gotten my box!


----------



## crburros (Jan 15, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery!!! :-D


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Jan 15, 2014)

Mine has arrived in my hometown!  Hopefully today!


----------



## ydlr20 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine is out for delivery!!! :-D
Are you home? If not, I think you should go home now


----------



## crburros (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes, but I have errands to run today... I think I may need to procrastinate though! ;-)


----------



## ginmorel (Jan 15, 2014)

Mine has been delivered!!!! But I am at work until 2:30 and won't get home until 3:00


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 15, 2014)

Come on ladies... I need spoilers before lunchtime! I'm desperately in need of a new eye cream but holding out on picking one up until I know what's in the box!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jan 15, 2014)

Mine is supposed to arrive today, buy my mail doesn't typically get here until about 4:00.  I assume someone will get theirs before me.  I am glad that no has gotten theirs, as it is nice to not be tempted to look at spoilers before I get mine.  I can certainly hold out for 6 hours.


----------



## jorja628 (Jan 15, 2014)

This is my first PS box. Mine's expected to deliver tomorrow. I've subscribed to Birchbox for almost two years now and have checked spoilers every month for as long as I can remember. I'm so torn as to whether or not to keep this first PS box a surprise or not. I keep checking this board to see when a box is officially delivered and I told myself as soon as I saw that, I'd stop checking until I get mine (so that I'm not spoiled). Buttttttt....I really want to know! Haha!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yay! Mine is out for delivery! Yes! One day early. . . .


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok gals my co-worker lives in Ohio, her box is out for delivery today (she works from home).  I have her on IM and told her she must let me know what's in the box as soon as she gets it!!  

I'll post as soon as I hear from her.  I'm staying glued to my computer!!


----------



## LindseyJ (Jan 15, 2014)

I it crazy that i'm just as excited to see whats in this box as I was for the others since I cancelled and am not even getting this one?! Ugh...


----------



## have2haveit (Jan 15, 2014)

Got my box


----------



## have2haveit (Jan 15, 2014)

Spoilers up soon


----------



## mollymcd (Jan 15, 2014)

This is better than any thriller movie I've watched lately.


----------



## have2haveit (Jan 15, 2014)

I can't do the spoiler thing on my phone so everyone is warned to not see if they don't want to be spoiled


----------



## crburros (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box

AHHHHH!!! MUST. GO. SPOILER. FREE.

Time to disappear from the threads and wait until I get mine.


----------



## arp2489 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Spoilers up soon
You just made my day


----------



## have2haveit (Jan 15, 2014)

Rifle paper co. 2014 flip around the world desk calender. Jack+Lucy tech gloves The juice generation book Malin+Goetz Detox face mask Pipsnacks white truffle pipcorn


----------



## have2haveit (Jan 15, 2014)

One more thing I forgot Revlon by marchesa box O' Files


----------



## mollymcd (Jan 15, 2014)

Omg that all sounds incredible! Really excited for several of those items!


----------



## LindseyJ (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm not too disappointed by not getting this box, but that popcorn sounds amazing! and I love face masks so I'm sad about not getting those two things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh, and I always lose my nail files so that would have been perfect for me because I keep forgetting to buy some!

I'm thinking I'm probably going to have to resubscribe next month now, lol.


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Jan 15, 2014)

can't wait to see pics!


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 15, 2014)

AHHHH thanks @have2haveit now I can work in peace. This box sounds amazing! Just what I need right now!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 15, 2014)

That calendar is gorgeous! I love Rifle Paper Co! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That calendar is gorgeous! I love Rifle Paper Co!

Can't wait to get mine!
And I was totally going to buy one! I'd been looking at them.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 15, 2014)

Spoiler




















Some pictures I found. Couldn't find anything on the gloves.

Edit: Sorry they posted as spoilers within spoilers within spoilers. Not sure how that happened.


----------



## crburros (Jan 15, 2014)

I couldn't stay spoiler free! 






Looking forward to all of these items. I definitely think it's a great "New Year" box.


----------



## mollymcd (Jan 15, 2014)

Just wondering â€“ was the face mask full-size?

Thank you again for posting the items!


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 15, 2014)

Hopefully we get a picture of the gloves soon. Because honestly I'm not really digging this box, and don't think it's worth $40. Popcorn again? That's kind of annoying (and I LOVE popcorn) but we just got it last month! The calendar is cute, but not really practical because you can't really write on it - I don't have room on my desk for a decorative calendar that serves no use. The nail files are cute, but again - I would expect some higher-end more exciting items. I am excited for the mask, that will be useful. The juicing book - meh - I don't have a juicer. Sorry for the mini-rant but this is just yet another disappointing box for me.


----------



## crburros (Jan 15, 2014)

I wonder what kind of variations we'll see with the



Spoiler



gloves?


----------



## artlover13 (Jan 15, 2014)

That's a great box! Thanks Katie!

I think I posted in Nov that I was hoping for tech gloves (for my daughter). Well I bought her a pair so now I'll have some for a trip to the cold north in March for myself.  So excited about the juicing/smoothie book!!!

And the pipcorn. Isn't that is the company that Oprah picked and specifically had them make the truffle flavors for her 'Favorite Things' show a couple of years ago.  Mmmm...


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hopefully we get a picture of the gloves soon. Because honestly I'm not really digging this box, and don't think it's worth $40. Popcorn again? That's kind of annoying (and I LOVE popcorn) but we just got it last month! The calendar is cute, but not really practical because you can't really write on it - I don't have room on my desk for a decorative calendar that serves no use. The nail files are cute, but again - I would expect some higher-end more exciting items. I am excited for the mask, that will be useful. The juicing book - meh - I don't have a juicer. Sorry for the mini-rant but this is just yet another disappointing box for me.

Agree 100%! I don't usually complain about boxes but this one doesn't do much for me. The mask sounds nice.. I have a similar one from Bliss that I love so hopefully it's as good/better!  Hope the gloves are super cute!  

Either way, can't win 'em all! Still love my PopSugar


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 15, 2014)

I love this box!!! So excited to get mine Friday!!


----------



## indianaredhead (Jan 15, 2014)

Rifle paper co. 2014 flip around the world desk calender- $20Jack+Lucy tech gloves- $20The juice generation book- $22.83Malin+Goetz Detox face mask- $40.00Pipsnacks white truffle pipcorn- $6.00

Revlon by marchesa box O' Files- $3.49

GRAND TOTAL= $122.32


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Rifle paper co. 2014 flip around the world desk calender- $20Jack+Lucy tech gloves- $20The juice generation book- $22.83Malin+Goetz Detox face mask- $40.00Pipsnacks white truffle pipcorn- $18.00

Revlon by marchesa box O' Files- $3.49

GRAND TOTAL= $134.32

Were you able to find the gloves online? I can't find anything! All I see is a Jack and Lucy British children's clothing brand...


----------



## jackieee (Jan 15, 2014)

Got mine this morning. Quickly opened before leaving for work. I think I got a headband, not gloves? Will have to double check when I get home. BTW, mine was in Grove City yesterday with an estimated delivery date of Thursday, so you ladies will most likely get yours today!


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Rifle paper co. 2014 flip around the world desk calender- $20Jack+Lucy tech gloves- $20The juice generation book- $22.83Malin+Goetz Detox face mask- $40.00Pipsnacks white truffle pipcorn- $18.00

Revlon by marchesa box O' Files- $3.49

GRAND TOTAL= $134.32
Where did you find pricing for the gloves? The only Jack and Lucy I can find is a British children's clothing company.

$18 for popcorn?...


----------



## LadyManah (Jan 15, 2014)

omg! Love everything! So excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## indianaredhead (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Were you able to find the gloves online? I can't find anything! All I see is a Jack and Lucy British children's clothing brand...
I made the assumption that these are it...The gloves are on the Fit Sugar website: http://www.fitsugar.com/photo-gallery/32561887/Lucy-Running-Gloves/


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Rifle paper co. 2014 flip around the world desk calender- $20Jack+Lucy tech gloves- $20The juice generation book- $22.83Malin+Goetz Detox face mask- $40.00Pipsnacks white truffle pipcorn- $18.00

Revlon by marchesa box O' Files- $3.49

GRAND TOTAL= $134.32

the only calendar I see is for $16, are we getting a different one?


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Jan 15, 2014)

I hope I get the head band as the gloves would be no use to me as I live in Florida!! Everything else sounds Fun. I wish we would have gotten a planner more than a desk calendar but overall I'm excited about everything.


----------



## indianaredhead (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where did you find pricing for the gloves? The only Jack and Lucy I can find is a British children's clothing company.

$18 for popcorn?...
The popcorn seems ridiculous but it is white truffle.

http://manykitchens.com/collections/pipsnacks


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Rifle paper co. 2014 flip around the world desk calender- $20Jack+Lucy tech gloves- $20The juice generation book- $22.83Malin+Goetz Detox face mask- $40.00Pipsnacks white truffle pipcorn- $18.00

Revlon by marchesa box O' Files- $3.49

GRAND TOTAL= $134.32
Where did you find pricing for the gloves? The only Jack and Lucy I can find is a British children's clothing company.

$18 for popcorn?...

$18 is for three, so one would be $6.


----------



## cmello (Jan 15, 2014)

anyone have links to the items??


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 15, 2014)

> That's a great box! Thanks Katie! And the pipcorn. Isn't that is the company that Oprah picked and specifically had them make the truffle flavors for her 'Favorite Things' show a couple of years ago.Â  Mmmm...


 Yes! I remember seeing that and thinking Yum!


----------



## mvangundy (Jan 15, 2014)

Someone with their box in hand, pretty please with sugar on top post pictures ASAP!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## indianaredhead (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  $18 is for three, so one would be $6.
My bad, I didn't look at how many came in one order.


----------



## arp2489 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok - these are the gloves from FitSugar - not sure if these are the gloves in the box...but they were discounted to $14.99. Even so - they seem nice!

http://www.lucy.com/New-E-Tip-Run-Glove/111667,default,pd.html?cgid=New_Arrivals&amp;siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-3ApGGJC0vnbES8EbllToSg&amp;s_ven=linkshare&amp;s_med=aff&amp;s_cid=affdefault&amp;s_ce=afflinks


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 15, 2014)

> My box finally hit New Berlin, WI.Â  I am going to TRY to avoid this forum until I receive my box (ETA:Â  Friday).


 same here! Yeah!


----------



## wolfekm11 (Jan 15, 2014)

Mine just got to New Berlin too! It drives me nuts that it comes to Chicago, then gets sent to New Berlin just so it can come back to me in Chicago, haha.


----------



## mpatt01 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you for the spoilers!  There is a picture posted on instagram.

I have to say, I'm not loving this box.  I'll give everything a try, but i'm just blah about it.  Especially the book.  I don't have a juicer and it's just not something that interests me.  Oh well, you win some, you lose some.


----------



## paparazzimom (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi! Hope everyone is doing well. Would anyone happen to know any coupon codes? pretty please


----------



## ydlr20 (Jan 15, 2014)

Found this picture on instagram httP://instagram.com/p/jMgQ60TPQc/


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 15, 2014)

Links

Rifle paper co. 2014 calendar

Jack+Lucy tech gloves (not sure)

The juice generation book

Malin+Goetz Detox face mask

Pipsnacks white truffle pipcorn

Revlon by marchesa box O' Files


----------



## OiiO (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm kinda meh about this one (that's 4 months in a row). I doubt I will renew my subscription when it runs out.


----------



## mvangundy (Jan 15, 2014)

Super boring, wheres the gift card/coupon!? I am super underwhelmed by this box.  Where's the big item?  Who wants a book like that if they don't have the mixer!?  Ugh, glad my box was a gift; but now I am super embarrassed to show my mom what she got me for Xmas.


----------



## klg534 (Jan 15, 2014)

I hope the popcorn comes in other flavors. I tried truffle popcorn from another box and didn't love it. (It smelled AWFUL I guess I don't have refined tastes... lol) However the sea salt one would be yummy!


----------



## indianaredhead (Jan 15, 2014)

I am underwhelmed myself and think this is my last box.  There really hasn't been anything too remarkable lately.  Most of the items I have got since October ended up as gifts.  I know you can't make everyone happy but the boxes haven't really had a lot to get overly excited about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jan 15, 2014)

This is my last box and I am not tempted to resub. Maybe that is a good thing? I too realize they can't make everyone happy, but the last three months have been overall disappointing to me and not worth the money I spent. I may try PS again someday, who knows? But I'm off to find another sub to try!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bevin79 (Jan 15, 2014)

I think it looks like a nice box. I'm not overly excited by any of the items, but I will use everything!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 15, 2014)

> This is my last box and I am not tempted to resub. Maybe that is a good thing? I too realize they can't make everyone happy, but the last three months have been overall disappointing to me and not worth the money I spent. I may try PS again someday, who knows? But I'm off to find another sub to try!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ditto! I started subbing in October and I haven't been too excited about hardly anything. I'll be shopping around for a new sub and then canceling once I get my box this month. :-/ so sad! PS had so much potential!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 15, 2014)

> I'm kinda meh about this one (that's 4 months in a row). I doubt I will renew my subscription when it runs out.


 April is the last box my prepaid sub and I feel the same way. I feel like all of the boxes since October have just been ok.


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm super easy to please so this month is a win for me. I have been waiting to buy tech gloves hoping to get some in a box, so that's great. Everything will get used. And the calender is beautiful even if it's not that usable I will cut the pictures out and keep them as decorations. This for me is better than months like September and December so I am happy. Still love my pop sugar box and I'm good through May on my sub. Just wish the face mask was a lip scrub, that would have been amazing.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jan 15, 2014)

After pining over boxes for a year November was my first box...which I LOVED.  December and this month I'm not thrilled with.  It feels like less effort went into it from the past boxes I've seen IMO.  I will use, trade, or gift everything and it's worth the monetary value, but I think (hope) the Spring/Summer boxes will be awesome.  Debating if I should canx and restart in April or May.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 15, 2014)

Can someone who's received their box confirm that the gloves everyone is linking to are the actual gloves in the box? Am I missing something because the brand I see is just Lucy, but they are being called Jack and Lucy gloves?


----------



## emilylithium (Jan 15, 2014)

what i really don't like are the cookbooks that they keep sending. I would much prefer getting regular fictions or non fictions. I don't usually cook with recipes, or just get them off the internet if i do. I don't think I like this box.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Found this picture on instagram httP://instagram.com/p/jMgQ60TPQc/
Could you post it as a photo instead of a link, I don't do instagram so I can't view it. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emilylithium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  what i really don't like are the cookbooks that they keep sending. I would much prefer getting regular fictions or non fictions. I don't usually cook with recipes, or just get them off the internet if i do. I don't think I like this box.
Agreed! I would much prefer a random fiction book. I haven't even opened the Can't Cookbook or whatever it was called from one of the last boxes.


----------



## nectarbean (Jan 15, 2014)

I feel duped by their dumb 3for1 promo. I had cancelled after the December bomb and that coupon suckered me into resubbing for 3 months. Jokes on me I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 15, 2014)

> I'm super easy to please so this month is a win for me. I have been waiting to buy tech gloves hoping to get some in a box, so that's great. Everything will get used. And the calender is beautiful even if it's not that usable I will cut the pictures out and keep them as decorations. This for me is better than months like September and December so I am happy. Still love my pop sugarÂ box and I'm good through May on my sub. Just wish the face mask was a lip scrub, that would have been amazing.


 Ashley, I'm with you! I really like my box and look forward to using all the items! I was just looking for a good mask for my face and it couldn't have come at a better time! I also could use the gloves and the calendar is cute! Will go on my kitchen serving bar to enjoy!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 15, 2014)

> what i really don't like are the cookbooks that they keep sending. I would much prefer getting regular fictions or non fictions. I don't usually cook with recipes, or just get them off the internet if i do. I don't think I like this box.


 That's the variety aspect though. They have sent novels in the past and I'm sure they will in the future. Some people didn't like those and would have rather had cookbooks. Same goes for gift card/ no gift card. Some people love them, some hate them so they mix it up!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 15, 2014)

> Can someone who's received their box confirm that the gloves everyone is linking to are the actual gloves in the box? Am I missing something because the brand I see is just Lucy, but they are being called Jack and Lucy gloves?


 Jack and Lucy knit gloves grey


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm excited for the gloves, calendar (which I'll take to work) and face mask. I hope there are good smoothie recipes in the cookbook bc I don't have a juicer. I hope we get a bigger mix of books from here on out, though--the last few have been craft and cookbooks, which is fine, but I like variety.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 15, 2014)

> Could you post it as a photo instead of a link, I don't do instagram so I can't view it. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Here you go:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/229757/width/500/height/700[/img]


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Jack and Lucy knit gloves grey
Right...but the links that have been provided are for a brand just called Lucy. I'm wondering if they're the right gloves that are in the box.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 15, 2014)

> Ashley, I'm with you! I really like my box and look forward to using all the items! I was just looking for a good mask for my face and it couldn't have come at a better time! I also could use the gloves and the calendar is cute! Will go on my kitchen serving bar to enjoy!


 I'm with you girls! With the exception of the nail files that I really don't need, I'm thrilled with all the items this month!


----------



## have2haveit (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Carlat00 (Jan 15, 2014)

I subscribed back in June 2013 and this is probably my least favorite box thus far.  I was excited because this was actually the first time that I hadn't read any spoilers, but was disappointed when I opened it and saw what was in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm just afraid that the month that I cancel my subscription will be the month that the box will be amazing...lol


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Thanks! Those don't look like the ones that have been linked to.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 15, 2014)

A pic of the booklet (with a pic of page the gloves are featured on) would help clear up these mystery gloves for all of us.

just sayin...


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




boo. I already have a pair of those. And I live in Florida so 2 pairs is definitely overkill.


----------



## have2haveit (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm very pleased with this box. Everything will be used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I know I complained a lot last month but this month I'm very happy with popsugar. This is why I stay subscribed because somehow they make it up to me. I'm so sad some of you aren't happy with the products but look at it on the bright side every product will be a great gift to a loved one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jackieee (Jan 15, 2014)

Those gloves are the color of what I got...so maybe I didn't get a headband. Whoops!! Didn't open the plastic wrapping on them since I was in a hurry. I lost my smart touch gloves, so these will get used.


----------



## jackieee (Jan 15, 2014)

The only thing I don't really care for is the juicer book, as I don't have a juicer! Oh well...I can give that to my friend.


----------



## amdoerr (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am underwhelmed myself and think this is my last box.  There really hasn't been anything too remarkable lately.  Most of the items I have got since October ended up as gifts.  I know you can't make everyone happy but the boxes haven't really had a lot to get overly excited about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Same here, I have been a subscriber for over a year, but I purchased the three month sub when the price was going up. After I saw the spoilers I decided to unsubscribe, the recent boxes have just been underwhelming for me. I also have too much stuff regardless :/


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 15, 2014)

Gah. I am sort of underwhelmed by this box as well...even though I will use everything in this box.


The calendar is super cute.
Popcorn will get eaten (but gee, I wonder how many WW points are in a serving).
I actually have a juicer and have just been googling recipes so the book might come in handy but it's an odd thing to send out to a mass group of subscribers...unless you know they all have juicers! I don't get that item at all.
The gloves. I am sort of "meh" on. They sorta look cute? Hard to tell from the pic. They don't look as cute as the studded cashmere tech gloves I got on Rue La La, I can tell you that much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Nail files...umm, ok. They are cute? I don't know. They are nail files. 
I will use the face mask. I use them regularly and though I have heard of this brand, I've never used any of their products.

I dunno. After a lackluster December box, I was hoping for something with more of a "wow" factor to it. I said I would cancel this month, but I've been saying that the last few months...and haven't b/c I am waiting for PS to "wow" me again with an amazing box. I might skip February and give another sub box a try. *I'm looking at you Nina Garcia*


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gah. I am sort of underwhelmed by this box as well...even though I will use everything in this box.


The calendar is super cute.
Popcorn will get eaten (but gee, I wonder how many WW points are in a serving).
I actually have a juicer and have just been googling recipes so the book might come in handy but it's an odd thing to send out to a mass group of subscribers...unless you know they all have juicers! I don't get that item at all.
The gloves. I am sort of "meh" on. They sorta look cute? Hard to tell from the pic. They don't look as cute as the studded cashmere tech gloves I got on Rue La La, I can tell you that much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Nail files...umm, ok. They are cute? I don't know. They are nail files. 
I will use the face mask. I use them regularly and though I have heard of this brand, I've never used any of their products.

I dunno. After a lackluster December box, I was hoping for something with more of a "wow" factor to it. I said I would cancel this month, but I've been saying that the last few months...and haven't b/c I am waiting for PS to "wow" me again with an amazing box. I might skip February and give another sub box a try. *I'm looking at you Nina Garcia*

I'm in agreement with everything you just said. The only thing I'm really excited about is the face mask because I've been loving experimenting with these. I wish I wouldn't have bought the 3 months and used the money for Nina's box.


----------



## artlover13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jackieee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The only thing I don't really care for is the juicer book, as I don't have a juicer! Oh well...I can give that to my friend.
But it says smoothie recipes too.  That's what I want it for.  I need to make our smoothies healthier. And with Selma Hyack doing the forward - I'm guessing it will have a focus on beauty and health.  I hope so!


----------



## brainybeauty (Jan 15, 2014)

I think this box is SO much better than the December box! I will make use of the practical items (gloves in cold NY, nail files, new calendar for my room), enjoy the popcorn, and consider the juicing book and face mask to be two items I wouldn't buy myself but am really excited to try out. I understand that opinions will always vary, and I certainly hope that the boxes continue to improve so that there will be overall enjoyment for all subscribers, but this box is a win for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Man, these are what my current tech gloves look like but mine have metal studs on the top part of the glove. Grrr. I wonder if they come in different colors? If I got a color other than grey...that would make it better for me.


----------



## Snolili (Jan 15, 2014)

Interesting. I'm not wowed, but everything in the box is fairly useful to me. I live in SoCal and lately it's been in the 70's and 80's, but I do use gloves sometimes (If I get grey I might give them to hubby). The pretty calender could go on my desk for work. The popcorn will get eaten (hoping for a variety of flavors). I'm not really into nail files (we seem to get a lot of nail stuff in these boxes) but I'm sure someone in the house will use them. I'm excited for the mask. I don't have a juicer, and well, it is sort of an odd thing to send, but on the converse side, where I live the whole "juice cleanse" thing is a big deal. A "juice cleanse bar" just opened down the street. I kid you not. If there are smoothie recipes hubs will probably use it with his space age blender he bought for himself after breaking two of mine. I was hoping to be wowed though.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Whew!  Those look like alot better than the ones previously linked..I'll def use them!


----------



## Chelseyb (Jan 15, 2014)

I wonder if those juice recipes will work in my blendtec


----------



## LisaD123 (Jan 15, 2014)

This month is eh- I'll wait to judge when I get it in my hands. But...I probably won't unsub because my luck I will and that great box comes after I stop getting mine...then I'll be sad and pay for an overly priced box on ebay....so I will stay with PS for a while....I mean it's $40 a month for things just for ME!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brainybeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think this box is SO much better than the December box! I will make use of the practical items (gloves in cold NY, nail files, new calendar for my room), enjoy the popcorn, and consider the juicing book and face mask to be two items I wouldn't buy myself but am really excited to try out. I understand that opinions will always vary, and I certainly hope that the boxes continue to improve so that there will be overall enjoyment for all subscribers, but this box is a win for me




I do agree that this is a better box than the December box. I wish we had gotten THIS box in December and an "amazing oh-em-gee" type box in January complete with an infuser water bottle. I was really hoping we would get one of those for the New Year!


----------



## jenniferrose (Jan 15, 2014)

Hehe, the number of times someone states every month that "with their luck the next box will be great after they unsubscribe" or "I'm going to give it one more month" amuses me. Month after month this gets said in here. Not calling anyone out or making fun of anyone, just a funny never ending circle of life. I say this about a lot of other things (with my luck if I don't get gas now the price will jump, etc...)


----------



## afwife8405 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yay for spoilers! I actually really like this box! My family loves smoothies so that book will definitely be used! I will definitely use everything, but might set the nail files aside for a nail polish gift for a friend. I'm sorry some of you ladies are underwhelmed.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm indifferent about this box. I don't think it's a bad box, but I'm not going to use anything in it other than the mask. I'm going to give PopSugar one more month and if they don't wow me, I'll be canceling. $40 is an awful lot of money to be receiving boxes of items I'm not interested in. I'm glad it's a better month for some of you, though!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 15, 2014)

Can anyone confirm if the mask is full size? (4oz/118ml)


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can anyone confirm if the mask is full size? (4oz/118ml)
Doesn't PopSugar send full sizes? I thought they did.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can anyone confirm if the mask is full size? (4oz/118ml)
Doesn't PopSugar send full sizes? I thought they did.

Usually, but the Dermalogica items they sent were a smaller size, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 15, 2014)

It looks pretty big compared to the nail files in the Instagram photo so I bet it is full size.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 15, 2014)

I think it is full size. It is definitely not small or even super sample size. I would say full size yes, yes yes!!!!!


----------



## have2haveit (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes it is full size 4 oz. Everything I got was full size.


----------



## subbox (Jan 15, 2014)

I love this box! So much better than December's


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Carlat00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I subscribed back in June 2013 and this is probably my least favorite box thus far.  I was excited because this was actually the first time that I hadn't read any spoilers, but was disappointed when I opened it and saw what was in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm just afraid that the month that I cancel my subscription will be the month that the box will be amazing...lol

This also is my least favorite box too..


----------



## brainybeauty (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do agree that this is a better box than the December box. I wish we had gotten THIS box in December and an "amazing oh-em-gee" type box in January complete with an infuser water bottle. I was really hoping we would get one of those for the New Year!
I do have to admit, I was keeping my fingers crossed for one of those infuser water bottles when so many people put it on their wishlist for this box. Hopefully PopSugar is keeping tabs on us here and one will appear in the future! Hehe...a girl can dream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## subbox (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Chelseyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder if those juice recipes will work in my blendtec
Yeah! I don't have a juicer, so I'm hoping these would work in my blender.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Jan 15, 2014)

Pretty happy with this box! Also a plus, the reviews on the mask seem pretty good and overall people enjoy using it but don't see any noticeable results, but hey at least it feels good! I am probably most excited to use this product.


----------



## celiajuno (Jan 15, 2014)

I really dislike this box. There is nothing in it that appeals to me, I wish I could send it back. I guess Popsugar is not for me. The only thing I liked in the three months I have been subscribed is the mascara from last month.


----------



## shaste81 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm super bummed about this box. I cancelled after December but then I thought January's box would possibly have some nice fitness items, so I signed back up. Boy was I wrong. While it is usually 5 degrees here in New Hampshire this time of year, I already have a super cute pair of gloves. And to be honest the gloves pictured are pretty boring. The nail files are given away for free on PinchMe. I just printed a much cuter calendar from a blog for free. I have a juicer, so the book could come in handy. I am excited about the mask. I love skin care products. And I don't eat sweets so the popcorn can go to my husband. I have never disliked a popsugar box. There is always multiple items that I love. Even with the December box, I loved several things. This box is the worst in regards to my taste.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really dislike this box. There is nothing in it that appeals to me, I wish I could send it back. I guess Popsugar is not for me. The only thing I liked in the three months I have been subscribed is the mascara from last month.
If you are truly unhappy with your box...I suggest selling it on Ebay. I did that with one of my boxes and wound up selling it for a little more than I purchased it for.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shaste81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm super bummed about this box. I cancelled after December but then I thought January's box would possibly have some nice fitness items, so I signed back up. Boy was I wrong.
While it is usually 5 degrees here in New Hampshire this time of year, I already have a super cute pair of gloves. And to be honest the gloves pictured are pretty boring.
The nail files are given away for free on PinchMe.
I just printed a much cuter calendar from a blog for free.
I have a juicer, so the book could come in handy.
I am excited about the mask. I love care products.
And I don't eat sweets so the popcorn can to my husband.

I have never disliked a popsugar box. There is always multiple items that I love. Even with the December box, I loved several things. This box is the worst in regards to my taste.





 
 
 
 I agree. I'm from NH too! I already have a million pairs of gloves. It seems like something that by this point in the year most people who need them have them, and what on earth are people in the south going to use them for?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah but gals, if you go back in the past threads, people begged for tech/touch gloves.  Post after post of people wanting them.


----------



## ginmorel (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah but gals, if you go back in the past threads, people begged for tech/touch gloves.  Post after post of people wanting them.
This is very true. People were asking for them for a few months.


----------



## plumplant (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't understand why they would include popcorn two months in a row...


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree. I'm from NH too! I already have a million pairs of gloves. It seems like something that by this point in the year most people who need them have them, and what on earth are people in the south going to use them for?
People asked for them a lot, myself included. I live in Northern Va and we get pretty cold here and although I have several pairs of gloves I have yet to get tech gloves so every time I need to use my iPhone I have to take the gloves off.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 15, 2014)

My theo



> I subscribed back in June 2013 and this is probably my least favorite box thus far.Â  I was excited because this was actually the first time that I hadn't read any spoilers, but was disappointed when I opened it and saw what was in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I'm just afraid that the month that I cancel my subscription will be the month that the box will be amazing...lolÂ


 My theory, next month will be amazing. That's when to cancel, after a good box, then wait for 2 meeh boxes and get another


----------



## euripus (Jan 15, 2014)

I actually really like this box.  



  Popcorn will be eaten, I needed new files, the face mask is awesome.. I've been looking for one, the juicer book might actually get me to finally get a juicer or I'll improvise with my blender, the calendar will be a nice addition to my living room, and although I live in SoCal where its been 70-80 for the past couple weeks it will be nice to have a pair of good tech gloves when I travel.

Overall a total win.  I know I'll be using everything and that's all I ask for!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is very true. People were asking for them for a few months.
I'm ok with them, I don't use gloves a ton in coastal VA, but I do travel to colder places in the winter and wear gloves when it's really cold. 

I'm even ok with them considering I already have a pair of tech gloves.  I figure these are just another pair for another coat.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 15, 2014)

I agree with you Ann! Everyone including me was asking for them and I'm glad I got them! I can use them another month or two and then I'll have them for next year with a lot of wear left in them! I appreciate that they put them in there! Thanks Popsugar!


----------



## AddisonElinor (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *euripus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually really like this box.  



  Popcorn will be eaten, I needed new files, the face mask is awesome.. I've been looking for one, the juicer book might actually get me to finally get a juicer or I'll improvise with my blender, the calendar will be a nice addition to my living room, and although I live in SoCal where its been 70-80 for the past couple weeks it will be nice to have a pair of good tech gloves when I travel.

Overall a total win.  I know I'll be using everything and that's all I ask for!
Totally agree. I live in the freezing Mid-West and just lost my last pair of tech gloves, so I'm super pumped that they're in the box. Overall, I feel like it was filled with stuff I just need and practical additions, and I really can't complain about that!


----------



## natashaia (Jan 15, 2014)

I love this box! I'm so excited about the gloves. I lost mine, so these will be great. I love Malin+goetz products. My gym has them in the locker rooms and I love using their stuff. I'm excited to try the popcorn. I have a vitamix, not a juicer so I am sure I can improvise the juice recipes! OT, but I drink a kale+spinach smoothie daily and I recently learned that it is not good for me, since I have thyroid issues. Big bummer. This is a very practical box! Love it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 15, 2014)

My box won't arrive until Saturday, or Friday maybe, so of course my opinions ALWAYS change when I get my box in my hands but the only items I was "meh" on is the popcorn and the juice book.  I'm thrilled with the gloves &amp; mask and nail files, while not super exciting are always useful.

I was initially meh about the desk calendar, but I use one at work and I need a calendar, my current one expires this month. So long as it's not HUGE, I'm pretty happy with this, I plan events for my office so I need to reference a calendar quickly while on the phone, it's a big help to have one in view.  

The popcorn will be consumed by my bf, I am not a big popcorn person.  (If you got last January's box, I'd take "gourmet popcorn" over grocery store marshmallows any day).

The Juice book is somewhat "meh" to me, I don't own a juicer but I have a blender and my bf likes to make smoothies so it has some potential, again I'll have to make a decision about it when it's ACTUALLY in my hands.

Ya know that whole bookcover, judge thing....

Anyway fwiw, I have eBay-d almost every book PS (except the lovely cookbook!!) sent us and they sell quick and for retail cost.  So if this one doesn't work for me, I'll ebay it.  nbd gals, really.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm excited for this box. Much better than December. While there could be better things, I like the selections and will use everything (except the popcorn).


----------



## nectarbean (Jan 15, 2014)

I'd trade this Jan box for last Jan's box in a heartbeat. But I'm sure I'll find someone to buy this stuff from me on Ebay or Amazon. I have really nice Michael Kors tech gloves so I'll probably add the ones I get to my trade list. As meh as I am, I feel like maybe they listened to requests at least?


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 15, 2014)

Who am I kidding, I couldn't stay away from spoilers. I actually like this box. Looking forward to trying the tech gloves, even though I really don't need them living in socal lol. Super excited about the face mask, that's the whole box right there! I've always wanted to try juicing and black and Decker has a juicer for 27$, so this might be the kick I need! I always need nail files, and the popcorn will get eaten! This month is a win, and the first month I haven't felt super disappointed.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'll reserve judgement until I actually receive the box. I ended up liking the dec box quite a bit once I had it in my hands. so far there doesn't seem to be a real stand out item in this box. I agree that we need to take a breather on all the nail products.


----------



## Lesliek0211 (Jan 15, 2014)

While I am not "wowed" with this box, I am pretty happy and pleased with it. I am moving offices on Friday, so a new desk calendar will be a cute addition. I almost bought some tech gloves last month, but passed, so that's pretty cool. I've been wanting to try Pipcorn ever since I saw it on Oprah's Favorite Things. I don't really use masks like that,but that's what I love, it's something I never would have bought but get to try now. Nail files will get used for sure. Lastly, I don't have a juicer, but I've been wanting to look into finding recipes for smoothies I might like as I start my weightloss plan.

Overall, I think this box has at least one thing that could appeal to most people. I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok so mine shipped Jan 14th from Gilroy, Ca, it is currently in Sacramento and I am in San Diego so I'm hoping to have it in the next couple of days! Yay my first box! (3.3lbs btw)


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 15, 2014)

> Ok so mine shipped Jan 14th from Gilroy, Ca, it is currently in Sacramento and I am in San Diego so I'm hoping to have it in the next couple of days! Yay my first box! (3.3lbs btw)


 Also San Diego here! I'm guessing it will be here Monday based on past boxes. One of the reasons I couldn't stay away from spoilers! Hoping I'll be wrong and we'll get it Friday or Saturday!


----------



## crburros (Jan 15, 2014)

Got the box and I love it even more now. The mini popcorn is sooo good. And I tried out the tech gloves - they're going to be perfect for the cold NY weather.


----------



## CSCS (Jan 15, 2014)

Would anyone be able post pictures of their box and the contents?? I'm especially interested to see if the gloves come in a variety of colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunsets (Jan 15, 2014)

I still have a few more days to get my box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The 21st is my estimated delivery date, although last month I got mine 2-3 days earlier than Fedex's estimate. 

Thanks for the info. on your boxes so far, ladies.  I tried to go spoiler-free, but yeah, that didn't work out. 

I used to use a Ninja blender when I lived with my boyfriend.  LOVED making smoothies in it.  But, sadly, he gained "custody" of it when we broke up.  I'm going to have to cave and buy a new one thanks to the juicer/smoothie book.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 15, 2014)

My co-worker also got gray knit gloves with black tips and the truffle popcorn.  So far no variations...

Also those complaining about the box cost, the mask is worth $40 alone, that's your box cost right there.


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok so mine shipped Jan 14th from Gilroy, Ca, it is currently in Sacramento and I am in San Diego so I'm hoping to have it in the next couple of days! Yay my first box! (3.3lbs btw)

Also San Diego here! I'm guessing it will be here Monday based on past boxes. One of the reasons I couldn't stay away from spoilers! Hoping I'll be wrong and we'll get it Friday or Saturday! 
You would think it would only be a couple days since its so close! Oh well, hang in there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 15, 2014)

I couldn't help but look at the spoilers! I'm so excited for that calendar as I love anything to do with travel! And the popcorn, I love truffle! I already bought a really cute wall calendar from Anthropologie so this will go nicely on my desk. This box isn't as good as some of the ones I've seen in the past but I do have to say its a nice surprise. Not sure how much use I'll get out of the gloves but hey, I'm from Utah so if I ever go back in the winter time I could use them! Would love to see if they're in different colors! I'm sure I can make use out of every item in this box even if it's not right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorez88 (Jan 15, 2014)

I thought to myself: I can make it to Saturday without spoilers. Then I gave in about 10 minutes later! Haha I'm excited to get my box to decide what I like for myself. I live in CA so I don't really need the gloves, but I am glad we got them considering how cold it's been for the rest of the country!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 15, 2014)

Delivered!!! And I am stuck at work for another 4 hours. Uggghhh


----------



## jenavy21 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My co-worker also got gray knit gloves with black tips and the truffle popcorn.  So far no variations...

Also those complaining about the box cost, the mask is worth $40 alone, that's your box cost right there. 
I have a soy allergy and the mask uses soy protein....  $40 for a product going in the trash does nothing for me.......  When it comes to soy, it isn't an issue of slight discomfort for me...  I can't touch it, smell it, or eat it.....   So trash it goes.....


----------



## afwife8405 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenavy21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a soy allergy and the mask uses soy protein....  $40 for a product going in the trash does nothing for me.......  When it comes to soy, it isn't an issue of slight discomfort for me...  I can't touch it, smell it, or eat it.....   So trash it goes.....
Why not gift it or sell it?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenavy21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a soy allergy and the mask uses soy protein....  $40 for a product going in the trash does nothing for me.......  When it comes to soy, it isn't an issue of slight discomfort for me...  I can't touch it, smell it, or eat it.....   So trash it goes.....
Bummer, I dislike soy being used in cosmetic product too.  But since PopSugar items are so coveted on the swap threads I bet you could swap it or like suggested ebay or sell it.


----------



## jenavy21 (Jan 15, 2014)

I may if someone wants to use that product.  I am just saying that by putting the "value of the box" on one cosmetic item.....  Seems far stretched for Pop Sugar to have done.   Honestly I probably can't eat the snack either.  But my kids will enjoy that.  lol  The enjoyed the december snacks a TON.   I know it is a risk I take by prescribing to something that does not limit allergies, but last 2 boxes have been greatly disappointing in that regard.....


----------



## jenavy21 (Jan 15, 2014)

I honestly never knew about pop sugar swap threads.  I have taken things to shelters to donate as well.  I was being a bit sarcastic with "trash".  Should have said it a bit differently.....  lol


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenavy21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a soy allergy and the mask uses soy protein....  $40 for a product going in the trash does nothing for me.......  When it comes to soy, it isn't an issue of slight discomfort for me...  I can't touch it, smell it, or eat it.....   So trash it goes.....
I bet someone would trade you for it.  Much better than just trashing it.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My co-worker also got gray knit gloves with black tips and the truffle popcorn.  So far no variations...

Also those complaining about the box cost, the mask is worth $40 alone, that's your box cost right there. 
I don't think it's the fact that the items retail at more than what we pay for the box, it's that I wouldn't actually spend that kind of money on a mask, ever. I understand the box is a great value, and that it's probably well worth it for some people. But living in Rhode Island, I have about a dozen pairs of gloves. I don't have a juicer OR a blender, haha, so the book isn't worth it to me. I received the nail files for free from the PinchMe sample service, I dislike popcorn and white chocolate gives me intense migraines, and while I'm sure the calendar is cute, I don't have a desk to put it on. Placing it on any other table in my house would just make it go unnoticed, lol

And trust me, I'm not complaining about the fact I can't use these things. I know the risk in signing up for a subscription box, is that I might not get things I can use. I just think that just because something has a retail value of $40, doesn't mean it's actually worth $40 to me. I pay $3-$4 for my Freeman face masks and that's as high as I will ever pay lol. I'm sure this box has a much higher value, but if I went to the store with $40 and they had these boxes for sale, I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## emmzk25 (Jan 15, 2014)

I like how we paid a couple extra dollars a month to get the boxes a week or so later ;-) not a huge fan of this box at all but I'll postpone judgement until the items are in my hands


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenavy21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may if someone wants to use that product.  I am just saying that by putting the "value of the box" on one cosmetic item.....  Seems far stretched for Pop Sugar to have done.   Honestly I probably can't eat the snack either.  But my kids will enjoy that.  lol  The enjoyed the december snacks a TON.   I know it is a risk I take by prescribing to something that does not limit allergies, but last 2 boxes have been greatly disappointing in that regard.....
Value of this box is determined by each person and varies greatly. I suggested that the mask is worth the cost of the box for those saying the box isn't worth the monthly cost to them, it both is and isn't of value to each person depending on their circumstances, such as you described.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 15, 2014)

My initial reaction to this box: eh. I'll probably end up trading or selling three of the items. And my box is still in the "initiated" purgatory zone. Haha Popsugar really suckered me in with their 3 months for 2 code so I'll be subscribed until April. 

Not excited for the calendar, no matter how cute it is. 
Already have a pair of tech gloves that I received for Christmas and I live in CA anyway so there's really no need for gloves. 

The juice book could be interesting, but I'll have to look through it. 

Super excited about the face mask though because I love skin care products _and_ the MSRP is worth the entire box. 

Hated the caramel popcorn from last month (just hate caramel popcorn in general), but I LOVE white truffle popcorn. LOVE IT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks like another "meh" month for me. One more month and I'm done with my 6 month popsugar sub. More disappointing months than good ones for me. Definitely not worth $40 for me.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 15, 2014)

Chicago area ladies check your tracking. Mine wasn't supposed to come til Friday but it's out for delivery now! I'm excited for the the gloves. My other pair sprouted a hole in the finger tip. Is the popcorn truffle as in chocolate or truffle as in mushroom?


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 15, 2014)

I second the complaint about the higher sub price in exchange for turtle speed shipping. Ridiculous mine has been en route since last Thurs, from CA to Vegas. And the estimated delivery is Fri-Sat. Seriously, 10 day? I say drop the price back down and send USPS


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 15, 2014)

I agree I would never pay $40 myself for a face mask, but I enjoy getting it none the less. It makes me feel luxurious. I feel the prices are all very "inflated", but I look at the box like you said and if I went into the store would I pay $40 for what I got? I almost always say yes (the exception for me personally was September 2013). That being said trading and gifting has worked out so I feel I get value. I guess it just isn't for some people, but it gets a bit tiresome sometimes when you enjoy a box to hear people constantly complain about it. Every month MUT gets me down about a box after I enjoy seeing the spoilers and then I get the box and I'm like "Wow I love this stuff." Maybe I just need to avoid MUT once I see the initial spoiler.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 15, 2014)

I can't say that I'm too sad about not getting this month! All just kind of meh to me again. But I hope everyone else that got it loves it! I'll look forward to a (hopefully) good spring FFF box and the next Nina Garcia! =)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think it's the fact that the items retail at more than what we pay for the box, it's that I wouldn't actually spend that kind of money on a mask, ever. I understand the box is a great value, and that it's probably well worth it for some people. But living in Rhode Island, I have about a dozen pairs of gloves. I don't have a juicer OR a blender, haha, so the book isn't worth it to me. I received the nail files for free from the PinchMe sample service, I dislike popcorn and white chocolate gives me intense migraines, and while I'm sure the calendar is cute, I don't have a desk to put it on. Placing it on any other table in my house would just make it go unnoticed, lol

And trust me, I'm not complaining about the fact I can't use these things. I know the risk in signing up for a subscription box, is that I might not get things I can use. I just think that just because something has a retail value of $40, doesn't mean it's actually worth $40 to me. I pay $3-$4 for my Freeman face masks and that's as high as I will ever pay lol. I'm sure this box has a much higher value, but if I went to the store with $40 and they had these boxes for sale, I wouldn't buy it.
See my note above regarding value for each person.  It varies.  All I'm saying is, again, one item in the box sells for $40 that equals the cost of the box.  Regardless if you like or will use the item or would ever purchase the item at cost or otherwise.

I also wouldn't spend $40 on a mask.  But in my life have I spent $40 in one month on a calendar or planner, gloves, face product, nail files, snacks and a book?  Roughly $6.50/item....yep, I probably have.


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 15, 2014)

> Yeah but gals, if you go back in the past threads, people begged for tech/touch gloves. Â Post after post of people wanting them.


 Yes! I thought everyone would be super stoked they were in the box this month!!


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Jan 15, 2014)

Mine arrived today - much faster than normal.  So far, no variations.

I do like the tech gloves, and they are lighter weight so they'll work into spring easily (I'm in Wisconsin so it stays cold here awhile - they are actually a bit too thin for right now).  I'll get use out of the Juicing book (although see how others wouldn't - my mom for example who also gets the box).  Those were the main items for me.   I'm excited to try the mask - but it also scares me a bit because I have really sensitive skin.  I could be wrong - but I think there are lots of uses in the bottle.  It's not like a mask in packet that is a one time use - it's in a bottle, more like a cleanser.  So $40 retail isn't an astronomical over inflation.   Everything else is just an extra for me.  It'll get used, but I probably wouldn't buy it on my own.  I know I'll be in the minority here - but I liked the December box a lot more!  I guess it all evens out since I know a lot will like this one more than I do!


----------



## emilylithium (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel duped by their dumb 3for1 promo. I had cancelled after the December bomb and that coupon suckered me into resubbing for 3 months. Jokes on me I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
haha, i did the exact same thing


----------



## bttrflie (Jan 15, 2014)

For some reason my box looks like it goes through like at least 5 states to get to me! I want it here now. As far as the contents go, it's hard to curate a box that everyone likes. I'm pretty open-minded as far as accepting what I get. If I don't like something I just trade it or sell it..no biggie. There is nothing totally exciting in this box for me but stuff I think I'd like and use.


----------



## Emsmom (Jan 15, 2014)

I haven't had a chance to read through all the posts yet, but is there a swap page up yet?

Thanks!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I agree I would never pay $40 myself for a face mask, but I enjoy getting it none the less. It makes me feel luxurious. I feel the prices are all very "inflated", but I look at the box like you said and if I went into the store would I pay $40 for what I got? I almost always say yes (the exception for me personally was September 2013). That being said trading and gifting has worked out so I feel I get value. I guess it just isn't for some people, but it gets a bit tiresome sometimes when you enjoy a box to hear people constantly complain about it. Every month MUT gets me down about a box after I enjoy seeing the spoilers and then I get the box and I'm like "Wow I love this stuff." Maybe I just need to avoid MUT once I see the initial spoiler.

I totally understand that and I'm so sorry that I was being a big ol' complainer, but on the other side of the coin, it's hard to not complain when you look forward to something so much only to have it disappoint you on multiple levels. As I said in my previous comment I can totally see this box being awesome for some people, it just doesn't work for me and what I like/use etc, and that's totally expected sometimes. I think it's just that people are so incredibly different in what they're looking for/expecting out of a box, and everyone has different needs. That's why trade threads exist! One person's useless item is another person's most coveted! I apologize if I added to the negativity that's getting you bummed! Glad to hear you're excited and will enjoy the box, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  See my note above regarding value for each person.  It varies.  All I'm saying is, again, one item in the box sells for $40 that equals the cost of the box.  Regardless if you like or will use the item or would ever purchase the item at cost or otherwise.

I also wouldn't spend $40 on a mask.  But in my life have I spent $40 in one month on a calendar or planner, gloves, face product, nail files, snacks and a book?  Roughly $6.50/item....yep, I probably have. 

I posted my comment around the same time you had posted your note, which I gave a thumbs up, because I hear where you're coming from.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just feel like when money is really tight, and you want to get a nice treat for yourself after spending 90% of your cash on bills, you research and think long and hard about what is going to get you the most variety of items etc, and PopSugar was it for me. However I have felt more guilt about wasting $40, rather than excitement about how much value I got. That again, is a totally personal thing and won't apply to everyone! I'm going to hold out for one more month as it may be geared more toward my interests. (valentines day=chocolate and jewelry I hope! lol) Hope I didn't come off as if I was coming at you or anything, I was just explaining the other side of the coin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nectarbean (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   if I went to the store with $40 and they had these boxes for sale, I wouldn't buy it.
THIS!!! OMG THIS!

I base the value of the boxes on whether or not I would pay the 40 bucks AFTER seeing what's in them. I probably would have paid for the November box. I definitely would have paid that for September's box. I would *not* have paid that for August, October, December or January.


----------



## queeenb (Jan 15, 2014)

Mixed feelings about this box.. I mean, I'm still trying to get rid of the Lulu Frost bracelet from last month.. Now I have to move more stuff, but it seems like everyone is trying to get rid of theirs as well. Sometimes I think to myself that I'm better off saving the $$$ for stuff I actually want.. But I can't seem to unsubscribe. Lol


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I totally understand that and I'm so sorry that I was being a big ol' complainer, but on the other side of the coin, it's hard to not complain when you look forward to something so much only to have it disappoint you on multiple levels. As I said in my previous comment I can totally see this box being awesome for some people, it just doesn't work for me and what I like/use etc, and that's totally expected sometimes. I think it's just that people are so incredibly different in what they're looking for/expecting out of a box, and everyone has different needs. That's why trade threads exist! One person's useless item is another person's most coveted! I apologize if I added to the negativity that's getting you bummed! Glad to hear you're excited and will enjoy the box, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I posted my comment around the same time you had posted your note, which I gave a thumbs up, because I hear where you're coming from.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just feel like when money is really tight, and you want to get a nice treat for yourself after spending 90% of your cash on bills, you research and think long and hard about what is going to get you the most variety of items etc, and PopSugar was it for me. However I have felt more guilt about wasting $40, rather than excitement about how much value I got. That again, is a totally personal thing and won't apply to everyone! I'm going to hold out for one more month as it may be geared more toward my interests. (valentines day=chocolate and jewelry I hope! lol) Hope I didn't come off as if I was coming at you or anything, I was just explaining the other side of the coin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
But if $40 was tight for me to part with, I wouldn't gamble on a PopSugar box, but that's me.  I realize happiness in a mystery box mailed to your house has great appeal and will be different for everyone.  

My bf probably throws away $40/month on lotto tickets and scratchers and the ROI is terrible on those things, even worse than a PS box, ha!


----------



## glambooklounge (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Also San Diego here! I'm guessing it will be here Monday based on past boxes. One of the reasons I couldn't stay away from spoilers! Hoping I'll be wrong and we'll get it Friday or Saturday!
A third San Diegan! I'm really excited. The face mask is perfect timing, since I am about to cut open my tube of Alba face mask to dig into the dregs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey all, just wanted to come in and request that ALL requests for trades and swaps to take place in the swap threads.  Any posts in this thread asking for swaps, trades, or for someone to PM them about a trade will be deleted and are subject to warnings and/or infractions.

That being said, I went ahead and created a new trade thread for this month!  I hope all of you are able to have a fun and successful swap, if you want to trade something away.  PM me or any other mod if you have any questions!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140312/popsugar-2014-swaps-and-trades


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  But if $40 was tight for me to part with, I wouldn't gamble on a PopSugar box, but that's me.  I realize happiness in a mystery box mailed to your house has great appeal and will be different for everyone.  

My bf probably throws away $40/month on lotto tickets and scratchers and the ROI is terrible on those things, even worse than a PS box, ha!

Some people go to the movies, or buy a bottle of wine to treat themselves, I get a subscription box. I am lucky to get a few of them sent to me for reviewing purposes, but the appeal of PopSugar is that it's all of the sub boxes in one. Makeup/lifestyle etc. It IS a steep price for a gamble, which is why I'm considering February to be my last month, but I'm kind of in a middle place right now where I'm sitting on a few iffy subscriptions just to kind of see which ones pan out and which ones don't work for me. Trial and error.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## afwife8405 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  THIS!!! OMG THIS!

I base the value of the boxes on whether or not I would pay the 40 bucks AFTER seeing what's in them. I probably would have paid for the November box. I definitely would have paid that for September's box. I would *not* have paid that for August, October, December or January.
I think that is a fair and reasonable way to look at it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## indianaredhead (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Chicago area ladies check your tracking. Mine wasn't supposed to come til Friday but it's out for delivery now!
I'm excited for the the gloves. My other pair sprouted a hole in the finger tip. Is the popcorn truffle as in chocolate or truffle as in mushroom?
As in Mushrooms


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 15, 2014)

Got my box and enjoy it (went spoiler free and opened before reading this thread so other's opinions/comments haven't tainted my judgment yet). I received grey gloves, too.  I love juicing so this is a great addition to my collection.  The mask will be fabulous to try.  The calendar is cute but I won't use it due to reasons as others described as there is no place to put it and I still have the nice one from the LE Holiday box.  Files are cute, esp for travel.  

Somehow, I ended up with another box - thought my new subscription would be adding to my subscription but doubled up this month instead so will end up trading everything in the end anyways... along w/ last month's bracelet and many items from months prior..so I can understand the comments about having a lot of stuff to unload and the pain that creates...however, I am trying to hold onto the opportunity that I see in getting these boxes.  For me, the chance to try new things still outweigh the disappointments (like Dec box). 

Over to the trades thread soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bummer, I dislike soy being used in cosmetic product too.  But since PopSugar items are so coveted on the swap threads I bet you could swap it or like suggested ebay or sell it.
I get rid of everything with soy in it too. I have a soy allergy. Most stuff doesn't have soy in it.  I actually don't like the brand that the mask is so  its not big deal. Just stinks that I cannot use the most expensive item in the box. I just throw it away because my soy allergy so severe have have my face and mouth swell where I couldn't breath and my eyes swell shut.   I don't want to even touch the container. I have had bad reactions to touching things with soy protein.


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My co-worker also got gray knit gloves with black tips and the truffle popcorn.  So far no variations...

Also those complaining about the box cost, the mask is worth $40 alone, that's your box cost right there. 
I don't think it's the fact that the items retail at more than what we pay for the box, it's that I wouldn't actually spend that kind of money on a mask, ever. I understand the box is a great value, and that it's probably well worth it for some people. But living in Rhode Island, I have about a dozen pairs of gloves. I don't have a juicer OR a blender, haha, so the book isn't worth it to me. I received the nail files for free from the PinchMe sample service, I dislike popcorn and white chocolate gives me intense migraines, and while I'm sure the calendar is cute, I don't have a desk to put it on. Placing it on any other table in my house would just make it go unnoticed, lol

And trust me, I'm not complaining about the fact I can't use these things. I know the risk in signing up for a subscription box, is that I might not get things I can use. I just think that just because something has a retail value of $40, doesn't mean it's actually worth $40 to me. I pay $3-$4 for my Freeman face masks and that's as high as I will ever pay lol. I'm sure this box has a much higher value, but if I went to the store with $40 and they had these boxes for sale, I wouldn't buy it.


One suggestion for the calendar, perhaps in the kitchen on the counter it would look kinda cool. Or you could even use the pictures as art, that's what I do with a lot of old calendars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get rid of everything with soy in it too. I have a soy allergy. Most stuff doesn't have soy in it.  I actually don't like the brand that the mask is so  its not big deal. Just stinks that I cannot use the most expensive item in the box. I just throw it away because my soy allergy so severe have have my face and mouth swell where I couldn't breath and my eyes swell shut.   I don't want to even touch the container. I have had bad reactions to touching things with soy protein.
Even if it's sealed? You think the sealed container has soy on it?  I'm confused.

I mean, my bf is deathly allergic to chicken in the same way, will swell up and die, but I can still eat it and cook it around him and he isn't affected.  

Bummer for sure...


----------



## BratzFan (Jan 15, 2014)

of course i unsubscribed last month and i LOVE this box i'm kicking myself for not getting the 3 for 2 deal. i just bought a glamglow set from sephora, so i'll survive....


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 15, 2014)

> Chicago area ladies check your tracking. Mine wasn't supposed to come til Friday but it's out for delivery now! I'm excited for the the gloves. My other pair sprouted a hole in the finger tip. Is the popcorn truffle as in chocolate or truffle as in mushroom?


 OMG thank you for asking that! Lol. I was reading and hoping someone would say what kind of truffle it is. Lmao. The website doesn't really specify either.


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 15, 2014)

Have we figured out if there are any variations yet?? I'm excited about grey/black gloves.... my current ones are a heinous bright pink "cashmere" and shed all over everything... been meaning to replace them for months!


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Chicago area ladies check your tracking. Mine wasn't supposed to come til Friday but it's out for delivery now!
I'm excited for the the gloves. My other pair sprouted a hole in the finger tip. Is the popcorn truffle as in chocolate or truffle as in mushroom?
OMG thank you for asking that! Lol. I was reading and hoping someone would say what kind of truffle it is. Lmao. The website doesn't really specify either. 
hahaha I think it's safe to assume it's the mushroom kind of truffle


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 15, 2014)

Mine are gray/black gloves. Don't know if there are any variations this month. I also got Truffle popcorn. The popcorn is really good! A bit salty, but I like it.

Although I would not mind anything that tasted like chocolate truffles! Hope we get chocolate for February!


----------



## natashaia (Jan 15, 2014)

I am in love with the popcorn! The bag is huge. And it is so tasty! If you like truffle oil then you will love the popcorn! I love this months box!


----------



## IffB (Jan 15, 2014)

I can't believe I received my box on the first wave and spoiler free! I am totally ok with the money I spent on this box. It had a nice combo of item that I could have shared with my daughter, however, I ordered her a second one with the 3 for 2 code to be shipped to college. I think she will be very pleased with it, too. I would much prefer a book on soups for the winter, but this is more than appropriate for the new year's resolutions crowd. I will gift it immediately to my boss that just mentioned the subject, and the karma gods will reward me by melting my holiday pounds away while I drink wine and surf MUT.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 15, 2014)

All of this truffle talk has me craving truffle fries. Truly a unique French fry experience!


----------



## lechatonrose (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All of this truffle talk has me craving truffle fries. Truly a unique French fry experience!
Me too, but I can't decide if I want them with garlic aoli, or shaved parmesan. . .  

I had truffle popcorn from a different brand. It was delicious and I look forward to trying this one out.  I'm not too keen with the rest of the box. I liked last months, but it did seem a bit sparse if you didn't take into account the combined RTV. 

I have more masks than I can use, so it will go to my stash. I need a pair of tech gloves, but those are drab, and far too thin for how cold I get. I understand though, if they had sent colours people would complain that it doesn't match their outerwear. I wish we had an update on the brand. Kind of meh about the book. I'm a diet coke kind of girl, and if I want to cleanse I buy naked,BPC or master cleanse. Once again no juicer, but I've been considering getting one so I can make the BPC recipes myself. The last Recipe book they sent was used in a white elephant exchange. I'm not crazy about the calendar either. I've had pretty calendars before, but they always remain neglected because my iphone is handy. The nail files are pretty, but I don't really use nail files with how short I cut my nails. I wish they would have sent the nail wraps instead, but I'm sure people would complain since they sent nail wraps last month. 

Can't win them all. They always make an effort and I'm usually generally pleased. It's weird that I'm most looking forward to the popcorn considering I'm not a snacker, but at least I'm excited about something in the box!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Even if it's sealed? You think the sealed container has soy on it?  I'm confused.

I mean, my bf is deathly allergic to chicken in the same way, will swell up and die, but I can still eat it and cook it around him and he isn't affected.  

Bummer for sure...
Thats an interesting allergy. My husband is deathly allergic to oranges (carries an EpiPen)...I've heard of soy intolerance before too. 

Unfortunate that some ladies can't enjoy to box to it's fullest. I am looking forward to everything though!


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 15, 2014)

Just received an email about the Popsugar Holiday SE Box reveal from PS, anyone think they're a little late?!? Lol


----------



## Eleda (Jan 15, 2014)

I will get my box tomorrow. I cancelled my subscription, this will be the last one from PS. I have more stuff than I know what to do with, plus how many cleansers can a girl have? I was lucky FFF agreed to cancel  my sub right on the brink of shipping my box (which I cancelled after I saw all the spoilers). This year I will live through you guys and if I like something I'll trade or buy it. However, I do think this is a great PS box, I like and will use everything, plus I am the only person who doesn't have tech gloves yet, but my family is juicing everyday, so this book is great, cannot wait to get it!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 15, 2014)

So, someone put their personal worth for each item, now that you have your box, how much would u really spend on those items? I don't gets box until Saturday.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just received an email about the Popsugar Holiday SE Box reveal from PS, anyone think they're a little late?!? Lol

Yup!! I just got that too and actually thought they were talking about a NEW limited edition box. I love that the subject said "It's about time" Not sure if that was the theme for the box or if they were playing off of how late it was.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am in love with the popcorn! The bag is huge. And it is so tasty! If you like truffle oil then you will love the popcorn!

I love this months box!
I love everything truffle!  I had truffle popcorn at a restaurant a few years ago and still remember how good it was.  No matter how much I try with truffle oil and truffle salt, I can never seem to make popcorn taste that good myself, so I'm looking forward to that bag.  This will be my first PS box, and overall I'm happy about it.  It's supposed to come on Friday, but I'm hoping for tomorrow since it's already in my town.  I have a high speed blender, and I've been thinking about buying a juicer, so the book will be great.  I have a pair of tech gloves already, but they are starting to get a bit worn, and I can always use another pair.  I can put the calendar on my desk at work.  I'm not sure if I will use the face mask, but it shouldn't hurt to try it, and I can always give it to a family member if I don't want it.  I think Popsugar is off to a pretty good start this year!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh snap I thought the popcorn was truffle as in chocolate. I have tried and enjoyed black truffle parmesean mac and cheese but it was VERY strongly scented, almost like rubber lol. I don't like popcorn but maybe I'll give it a whirl. I like trying new mixtures of things and white truffle popcorn is definitely new to me!


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Jan 15, 2014)

After getting home and really getting to see everything I really like this box. I love the calendar! It's perfect for my night stand. I already used the mask and really enjoyed it. I am excited about the juicing book and the popcorn. The only thing I'm not going to use is the gloves as I live in Florida, so no need for them. Overall I am very pleased. I also got a coupon for 30 percent off a juice pack of 6 juices that I plan on using. I'm very happy!


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, someone put their personal worth for each item, now that you have your box, how much would u really spend on those items? I don't gets box until Saturday.

I'll bite.

Juicing Book - $16 (retail via Amazon) I have a juicer and a Vitamix and use both.  This is a nice addition.

Gloves - $15 (maybe - I haven't bought gloves in forever).   They wouldn't be thick enough for a day ike today (I see you are in Wisconsin too), but anything about 20 and above they would be fine.  They'd actually make good jogging/walking gloves when the weather gets nicer, but isn't quite nice yet.

Face Mask - $20 -- I'm guessing this is one of those things that never go on sale and retails for $40.  I wouldn't buy it at 40, but if I walked into Sephora and it was 1/2 off, sure.  If I didn't know it was marked down from $40, I'd probably spend $10 on it.  I'm a sucker for a sale.

Nail Files - $0 --- seems like you can pick up free nail files anywhere

Calendar - $5  It's cute.  If I were to see it in a speciality shop, I might pick it up.  Probably not, but it is cute.

So, worse case I'd put right around a $40 value....best case around $55.

Pipcorn - $4 - I was surprised with how big the bag was


----------



## afwife8405 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lilpapsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

After getting home and really getting to see everything I really like this box. I love the calendar! It's perfect for my night stand. I already used the mask and really enjoyed it. I am excited about the juicing book and the popcorn. The only thing I'm not going to use is the gloves as I live in Florida, so no need for them. Overall I am very pleased. I also got a coupon for 30 percent off a juice pack of 6 juices that I plan on using. I'm very happy!
I  am going to put the calendar on my night stand, too. I already have a wall calendar hanging next to my desk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natashaia (Jan 15, 2014)

> All of this truffle talk has me craving truffle fries. Truly a unique French fry experience!


 My first experience with truffle oil was truffle fries! yummy.


----------



## natashaia (Jan 15, 2014)

> I'll bite. Juicing Book - $16 (retail via Amazon) I have a juicer and a Vitamix and use both.Â  This is a nice addition. Gloves - $15 (maybe - I haven't bought gloves in forever).Â Â  They wouldn't be thick enough for a day ike today (I see you are in Wisconsin too), but anything about 20 and aboveÂ they would be fine.Â  They'd actually make good jogging/walking gloves when the weather gets nicer, but isn't quite nice yet. Face Mask - $20 -- I'm guessing this is one of those things that never go on sale and retails for $40.Â  I wouldn't buy it at 40, but if I walked into Sephora and it was 1/2 off, sure.Â  If I didn't know it was marked down from $40, I'd probably spend $10 on it.Â  I'm a sucker for a sale. Nail Files - $0 --- seems like you can pick up free nail files anywhere Calendar - $5Â  It's cute.Â  If I were to see it in a speciality shop, I might pick it up.Â  Probably not, but it is cute. So, worse case I'd put right around a $40 value....best case around $55. Pipcorn - $4 - I was surprised with how big the bag was


 I want to do a break down too! the book- $0 i wouldn't pay for it, because i like making my own recipes and there are a ton of great juice/smoothie recipes online. This is why i like pop sugar, i wouldn't have bought this book, but I am excited to have it! gloves- $15. I live and go to school in nashville, so when i am walking these gloves are perfect for me! Calendar- $10 i love rifle and co so i might have bought this if i randomly saw it. face mask- $40 i love malign and goetz. their lip moisturizer is amazing. I'm not really in need of a face mask right now though. i am a glamglow devotee. nail files- $0 they make me cringe. i only get manicures at the salon once a month, i cannot do my nails on my own. Pipcorn- $5 so yummy! so for me its worth 70. it makes up for my disappointment in the october box!


----------



## CSCS (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't get why so many people are complaining about this box/Popsugar. If you really can't handle spending $40 on a box of surprises, don't spend it.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CSCS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't get why so many people are complaining about this box/Popsugar. If you really can't handle spending $40 on a box of surprises, don't spend it.

I don't think it's about not being able to handle spending $40. I think it's about people budgeting carefully and making a choice to spend $40 on a subscription box, and it isn't one I take lightly like a $10 beauty box. I know I won't always be happy with everything I receive, but I think everyone is certainly allowed to express their opinion on something when they're spending money on it, especially if they are let down by it. I've repeatedly said it's a very nice box for the right person, but for me in particular, there is just nothing I will be able to use. I'm not angry at PopSugar for it, it's just not my cup of tea this month.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 15, 2014)

> I don't think it's about not being able to handle spending $40. I think it's about people budgeting carefully and making a choice to spend $40 on a subscription box isn't one I take lightly like a $10 beauty box. I know I won't always be happy with everything I receive, but I think everyone is certainly allowed to express their opinion on something when they're spending money on it, especially if they are let down by it. I've repeatedly said it's a very nice box for the right person, but for me in particular, there is just nothing I will be able to use. I'm not angry at PopSugar for it, it's just not my cup of tea this month.


 All of this! Exactly! I think I've given PS enough of a chance since I've been subbed since October. I wasn't all that excited about most of the products, so I think it's time for me to move on. That simple. It's a great box with a great value! Just not a great box or great value for me in particular.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm amazed that there's only one item I won't be using from this box:

- Calendar: Good call to the person up thread who suggested using the images from the calendar as art! I'm doing travel-themed art in my front hall (since you come and go from your front hall), so I'm going to add a few of the images from the calendar to this.

- Gloves: I'm Canadian. Enough said

- Book: I'm going to use this book to Vitamix it up! I already make green smoothies almost daily so I'm excited to see if there are any recipes in the book that can change up my routine.

- Popcorn: Meh, truffle isn't my thing, but I think my fiance will give it a good home

- Nail files: Mine is wearing out, so this is good timing!

All in all I'm finally actually happy with a PS box since subbing in October. Other than the face mask, which I don't need, this box is a hit for me!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 15, 2014)

regarding the gloves, I will say that I have pretty small hands and they fit well, so if you have bigger hands you might not be happy with them. They're stretchy but not hugely so. Just letting you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I want to do a break down too!

the book- $0 i wouldn't pay for it, because i like making my own recipes and there are a ton of great juice/smoothie recipes online. This is why i like pop sugar, i wouldn't have bought this book, but I am excited to have it!

gloves- $15. I live and go to school in nashville, so when i am walking these gloves are perfect for me!

Calendar- $10 i love rifle and co so i might have bought this if i randomly saw it.

face mask- $40 i love malign and goetz. their lip moisturizer is amazing. I'm not really in need of a face mask right now though. i am a glamglow devotee.

nail files- $0 they make me cringe. i only get manicures at the salon once a month, i cannot do my nails on my own.

Pipcorn- $5 so yummy!

so for me its worth 70. it makes up for my disappointment in the october box!


I do this in my head all the time. Haha!

I got my box today and just opened it and have to say I LOVE IT!!!!

I loved the December box too and I know many didn't but I love this box equally.

I payed $30 for this box with a discount so here is my breakdown:

Malin + Goetz $20 because I would buy it on a super duper sale even though that rarely happens with this brand so I am so happy to have gotten it and try it out.

That means I spent a total of $10 on everything else! Not bad for a pair of techy gloves, a cute calendar for the office, adorable nail files which I actually needed and use, delicious snacks and a juicing book which I may try or share with my sister who is mad about juicing. 

NOT BAD AT ALL!! In fact! I love this box more and more! Yay!! I hope you all are enjoying this box as much as I am.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 15, 2014)

Just because people don't share the same opinion about a given sub box doesn't mean someone is wrong. That's why they're called opinions. Great if you love your box but not everyone will, especially those who used to pay less and got better value boxes in half the delivery time. To illustrate FedEx's inefficient delivery system, my box from CA bypassed Vegas where I am and is now in Phoenix. It may not reach me until next Mon, a total of 13 days in transit. It seems that this debate about whether the box is worth it or not happens every month, with some feeling the need to call out those who disagree. I don't think that's necessary or productive. If you like it, great! If not, please share why. That kind of feedback is very useful to businesses like PopSugar since they definitely read this forum. Things won't ever improve without honest feedback. And everyone should feel comfortable sharing theirs here. I welcome all opinions. Not liking a given month's box is certainly no indication of whether someone can afford buying it to begin with. I can absolutely afford this and my other 7 sub boxes. But that doesn't make me less entitled to have a less than positive opinion about it. I'm not bowled over by this month as I have been in the past 6 I've received. For the same reasons I ended up canceling the Coco Rocha Fancy Box. But I've stuck with Popsugar and will for another month in hopes that the next one will be more to my liking. So thank to everyone who shared their thoughts, good and bad since both make for a better end product for everyone.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 15, 2014)

> Just because people don't share the same opinion about a given sub box doesn't mean someone is wrong. That's why they're called opinions. Great if you love your box but not everyone will, especially those who used to pay less and got better value boxes in half the delivery time. To illustrate FedEx's inefficient delivery system, my box from CA bypassed Vegas where I am and is now in Phoenix. It may not reach me until next Mon, a total of 13 days in transit. It seems that this debate about whether the box is worth it or not happens every month, with some feeling the need to call out those who disagree. I don't think that's necessary or productive. If you like it, great! If not, please share why. That kind of feedback is very useful to businesses like PopSugar since they definitely read this forum. Things won't ever improve without honest feedback. And everyone should feel comfortable sharing theirs here. I welcome all opinions. Not liking a given month's box is certainly no indication of whether someone can afford buying it to begin with. I can absolutely afford this and my other 7 sub boxes. But that doesn't make me less entitled to have a less than positive opinion about it. I'm not bowled over by this month as I have been in the past 6 I've received. For the same reasons I ended up canceling the Coco Rocha Fancy Box. But I've stuck with Popsugar and will for another month in hopes that the next one will be more to my liking. So thank to everyone who shared their thoughts, good and bad since both make for a better end product for everyone.


 Well said!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 15, 2014)

> Even if it's sealed? You think the sealed container has soy on it? Â I'm confused. I mean, my bf is deathly allergic to chicken in the same way, will swell up and die, but I can still eat it and cook it around him and he isn't affected. Â  Bummer for sure...


 Some allergies are that severe. And no one with that kind of severe to lethal allergy will roll the dice just for the heck of it. Trust me when I say it's not worth the risk. I've been exposed deliberately to my one allergen by someone who wanted to "test" it. I spent the night in the hospital, intubated. So no to taking risks, Not when we're talking about life and death. It stands to reason that something containing the allergen would have contact transfer of the same in the packaging. An allergist will warn a patient about just that. With each exposure and reaction it takes less of the allergen to provoke a more severe response. Some allergens are airborne, others by ingestion. And yet more are contact allergens. Kudos to those with allergies for not taking unnecessary risks. I hope this information is helpful in clearing up confusion on the subject.


----------



## Couture Jungle (Jan 15, 2014)

I think this box is better than last January's box.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 15, 2014)

> All of this truffle talk has me craving truffle fries. Truly a unique French fry experience!


 I absolutely LOVE truffle fries! Only one place in town that always has them. When we're able to sneak away from court we try to hit there for lunch. And I've literally ordered nothing but the fries!


----------



## natashaia (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just because people don't share the same opinion about a given sub box doesn't mean someone is wrong. That's why they're called opinions. Great if you love your box but not everyone will, especially those who used to pay less and got better value boxes in half the delivery time. To illustrate FedEx's inefficient delivery system, my box from CA bypassed Vegas where I am and is now in Phoenix. It may not reach me until next Mon, a total of 13 days in transit. It seems that this debate about whether the box is worth it or not happens every month, with some feeling the need to call out those who disagree. I don't think that's necessary or productive. If you like it, great! If not, please share why. That kind of feedback is very useful to businesses like PopSugar since they definitely read this forum. Things won't ever improve without honest feedback. And everyone should feel comfortable sharing theirs here. I welcome all opinions. Not liking a given month's box is certainly no indication of whether someone can afford buying it to begin with. I can absolutely afford this and my other 7 sub boxes. But that doesn't make me less entitled to have a less than positive opinion about it. I'm not bowled over by this month as I have been in the past 6 I've received. For the same reasons I ended up canceling the Coco Rocha Fancy Box. But I've stuck with Popsugar and will for another month in hopes that the next one will be more to my liking. So thank to everyone who shared their thoughts, good and bad since both make for a better end product for everyone.
thank you for this. Absolutely, all opinions should be shared!!!


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just because people don't share the same opinion about a given sub box doesn't mean someone is wrong. That's why they're called opinions. Great if you love your box but not everyone will, especially those who used to pay less and got better value boxes in half the delivery time. To illustrate FedEx's inefficient delivery system, my box from CA bypassed Vegas where I am and is now in Phoenix. It may not reach me until next Mon, a total of 13 days in transit. It seems that this debate about whether the box is worth it or not happens every month, with some feeling the need to call out those who disagree. I don't think that's necessary or productive. If you like it, great! If not, please share why. That kind of feedback is very useful to businesses like PopSugar since they definitely read this forum. Things won't ever improve without honest feedback. And everyone should feel comfortable sharing theirs here. I welcome all opinions. Not liking a given month's box is certainly no indication of whether someone can afford buying it to begin with. I can absolutely afford this and my other 7 sub boxes. But that doesn't make me less entitled to have a less than positive opinion about it. I'm not bowled over by this month as I have been in the past 6 I've received. For the same reasons I ended up canceling the Coco Rocha Fancy Box. But I've stuck with Popsugar and will for another month in hopes that the next one will be more to my liking. So thank to everyone who shared their thoughts, good and bad since both make for a better end product for everyone.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Some allergies are that severe. And no one with that kind of severe to lethal allergy will roll the dice just for the heck of it. Trust me when I say it's not worth the risk. I've been exposed deliberately to my one allergen by someone who wanted to "test" it. I spent the night in the hospital, intubated. So no to taking risks, Not when we're talking about life and death. It stands to reason that something containing the allergen would have contact transfer of the same in the packaging. An allergist will warn a patient about just that. With each exposure and reaction it takes less of the allergen to provoke a more severe response. Some allergens are airborne, others by ingestion. And yet more are contact allergens. Kudos to those with allergies for not taking unnecessary risks. I hope this information is helpful in clearing up confusion on the subject.

I have nothing to add except: Darn right!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Some allergies are that severe. And no one with that kind of severe to lethal allergy will roll the dice just for the heck of it. Trust me when I say it's not worth the risk. I've been exposed deliberately to my one allergen by someone who wanted to "test" it. I spent the night in the hospital, intubated. So no to taking risks, Not when we're talking about life and death. It stands to reason that something containing the allergen would have contact transfer of the same in the packaging. An allergist will warn a patient about just that. With each exposure and reaction it takes less of the allergen to provoke a more severe response. Some allergens are airborne, others by ingestion. And yet more are contact allergens. Kudos to those with allergies for not taking unnecessary risks. I hope this information is helpful in clearing up confusion on the subject.
I wasn't confused about allergies or the severity, more about the transfer of the soy to the outside packaging and potential risk there (I'm assuming the mask comes sealed but I don't have my box so it may not be boxed or sealed), which might be causing the "confusion."

If the allergy is so severe that handling the packaging might set off an allergic response wouldn't the whole box be a potential risk factor, since you said some of the allergy causing ingredient could transfer from the packaging?  What if one handling the package to read the instructions and ingredients to determine potential risk?  That's terrible, if it's the case.  I feel for anyone in that situation.

Oh well, this isn't a thread about allergies....so back to the box.

My box should be here Friday, I'm a bit bummed to hear the gloves are on the smallish/thin size,  I have large hands and usually wear my nails long (I've put holes in thin gloves before).  I need to get box to see if they'll work for me.  Otherwise they might have to go to my sister.  And I was looking forward to them :/


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 15, 2014)

Part of the box value to me, is just the excitement of getting it every month and stalking this thread and Instagram! That's worth $40 a month to me! LOL


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wasn't confused about allergies or the severity, more about the transfer of the soy to the outside packaging and potential risk there (I'm assuming the mask comes sealed but I don't have my box so it may not be boxed or sealed), which might be causing the "confusion."

If the allergy is so severe that handling the packaging might set off an allergic response wouldn't the whole box be a potential risk factor, since you said some of the allergy causing ingredient could transfer from the packaging?  What if one handling the package to read the instructions and ingredients to determine potential risk?  That's terrible, if it's the case.  I feel for anyone in that situation.

Oh well, this isn't a thread about allergies....so back to the box.

*My box should be here Friday, I'm a bit bummed to hear the gloves are on the smallish/thin size,  I have large hands and usually wear my nails long (I've put holes in thin gloves before)*.  I need to get box to see if they'll work for me.  Otherwise they might have to go to my sister.  And I was looking forward to them :/
I have the exact opposite problem, lol. My hands are so small, only child sized glove work for me. I tried these on and while they are tight, the fingers are so long that I can't use the tech part. I tried it on my phone and no go, lol.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Part of the box value to me, is just the excitement of getting it every month and stalking this thread and Instagram! That's worth $40 a month to me! LOL

Haha, me too! And it gives me a built-in stash of gifts for when birthdays and things come along, which is nice too. I'm not on Instagram but I might stalk it next month in advance of the next box


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have the exact opposite problem, lol. My hands are so small, only child sized glove work for me. I tried these on and while they are tight, the fingers are so long that I can't use the tech part. I tried it on my phone and no go, lol.
Oh no! I know you have daughters, will they work for any of them?  I'm sure you wanted them for yourself.

I have another pair of tech/touch gloves I think Isotoner kind.  Maybe those come in sizes?  I think my mom got them for me last year (probably at Kohls, her favorite store ever!)

I like them because they have little grippy strips on them, and my phone won't slip while wearing them.  When I wear thin gloves I'm afraid my phone will shoot right out of my hands!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 15, 2014)

I love truffle everything!, I bought a tin of truffle salt from napa style &amp; I put it on everything. It also makes an amazing rim for bloody Mary's . Back to the box, I'm super excited to get it. I live in michigan and this winter has been brutal. Every time my phone rings, I cringe as I take off my glove to answer- I was so hoping for tech gloves. The calendar will have a home on my desk - I've got to clear the perfect space, motivation to get through the piles on my desk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love masks - tonight I tried the Michael Todd pumpkin mask from my Gb - great stuff... Gotta luv the burn. &amp; of couse I can always use more nail files. I can't wait to get this box in hand. I personally think its so much better than last January - I actually just made hubby and I the hot chocolate from last years box- I have to admit its the best hot chocolate I've ever had  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jan 15, 2014)

I received the box today.  It was missing the pink January Box description card.  Would someone please be able to take pictures of it and post it so I can see what I am missing?


----------



## bschlee (Jan 15, 2014)

To anyone who is worried about the gloves being thin: I live in WI near Lake Michigan where it's cold and horribly windy, so I often layer up regular gloves under touch screen ones! It's simple but it works. But I agree the fingers are kind of long.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CSCS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't get why so many people are complaining about this box/Popsugar. If you really can't handle spending $40 on a box of surprises, don't spend it.

It's not your place to tell anyone how to spend their money, no matter what their budget. These forums are here so we can share our thoughts on these boxes, good or bad. If you can't handle reading someone else's opinion on a box they spent their $40 on, don't read it.

See how that works? Someone can just as easily tell you to stop complaining as you can tell someone else to.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 15, 2014)

I am not sure how I feel about this box! I can definitely use tech gloves, but I have pretty big hands so if they are small I'm a little worried. I am happy to try the popcorn. The juicing book could go either way...I don't have a juicer, but I do like smoothies, and I"ve considered getting a juicer. We'll see! The other stuff seems okay. I think this is going to be a "decide once it is in my hands" box.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, someone put their personal worth for each item, now that you have your box, how much would u really spend on those items? I don't gets box until Saturday.
@wisconsin gal I would pay $20 for the Malin + Goetz face mask, $5 for the Juicing book, $5 for the tech gloves, $4 for the calendar, $3 for the popcorn




and $2 for the files. TOTAL $39 Horray totally worth the price of the box since I payed $30 for it and I get to try some luxury products that I would not have bought for myself and definitely would not have payed full price. Worth if for me!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, someone put their personal worth for each item, now that you have your box, how much would u really spend on those items? I don't gets box until Saturday.
Hmmm... haven't received my box yet, but based on the photos I've seen thus far/the quality of the items: 

Nail Files: $0

Calendar: $5

Popcorn: $5

Gloves: $5

Book: $10

Face Mask: $15

Total: $40

However, if I did have the chance to actually choose what I would buy from the list of items that popsugar is sending out this month, I would never buy the calendar, gloves, or book. XD That being said, I guess I'll wait and see how much I love/hate the January box when it finally gets here.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 16, 2014)

I also have teeny tiny hands that get swallowed up by most gloves. I've always wanted tech gloves, I've just never found any where my fingers reach the tech part haha! Hopefully these ones work. I'm looking forward to the rest of the box too. Everything is stuff I like/can use/looks interesting. I really wish I would've signed up for 6 months or a year before the price hike. I still feel the boxes are very worth the money.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am not sure how I feel about this box! I can definitely use tech gloves, but I have pretty big hands so if they are small I'm a little worried. I am happy to try the popcorn. The juicing book could go either way...I don't have a juicer, but I do like smoothies, and I"ve considered getting a juicer. We'll see! The other stuff seems okay. I think this is going to be a "decide once it is in my hands" box.
I usually end up liking my PS boxes more once I get them in my hands. Although my hands are not going to be happy if I can't fit my chubby little fingers in those gloves!


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 16, 2014)

Totally going to have to reserve judgement on this box until I get it in person, but not really very excited for the gloves. It was 84 degrees this morning when I left for work, so.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 16, 2014)

> Totally going to have to reserve judgement on this box until I get it in person, but not really very excited for the gloves. It was 84 degrees this morning when I left for work, so.Â


 You're so lucky! It's been somewhat warm here the last few days... In WI this time of the year, that means almost 30. Lol. Much better than the -25 with-50 windchills we had a couple weeks ago!


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Totally going to have to reserve judgement on this box until I get it in person, but not really very excited for the gloves. It was 84 degrees this morning when I left for work, so. 
This! I have no idea what I will use those gloves for, but the idea of them interests me.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 16, 2014)

> Part of the box value to me, is just the excitement of getting it every month and stalking this thread and Instagram! That's worth $40 a month to me! LOL


 That is part of the fun ! I basically get about two weeks worth of something light and airy obsess about. Takes my mind off of life's real stressors. I honestly think sub boxes have made me a happier person. Weird, maybe slightly sad, but true.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 16, 2014)

So, the info card included doesn't indicate variations on some items? I'm asking because I Really hope I get a different flavor of popcorn. I went to the company' s website and it says they have rosemary popcorn which would be devine.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

Has anyone actually received their box yet? Do we have any actual photos of the stuff and not just stock photos from the internet? lol I'd love to see what everything actually looks like. Has anyone noticed any sort of variations at all?


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone actually received their box yet? Do we have any actual photos of the stuff and not just stock photos from the internet? lol I'd love to see what everything actually looks like. Has anyone noticed any sort of variations at all?
If you go on Instagram, there are quite a few photos if you search under the #popsugarmusthave hashtag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you go on Instagram, there are quite a few photos if you search under the #popsugarmusthave hashtag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I'm a very old 28 year old...meaning I don't have a smartphone and I have no idea how instagram works lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I suppose I'll just wait until someone posts a pic of theirs here!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a very old 28 year old...meaning I don't have a smartphone and I have no idea how instagram works lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I suppose I'll just wait until someone posts a pic of theirs here!
Aww. XD Well in that case, let me screencap a couple for you! 



Spoiler















photo credits: lindsay0724, alyssa_w87, and meganlyn73 (not necessarily in the order, lol)


Hopefully that helps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aww. XD Well in that case, let me screencap a couple for you! 



Spoiler















photo credits: lindsay0724, alyssa_w87, and meganlyn73 (not necessarily in the order, lol)


Hopefully that helps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You are a peach!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is definitely not the worst box I've ever seen. I can totally see why some people are loving it/excited for it. Hopefully my fiance is going to like that popcorn! I'm going to tell him "truffle" means chocolate, not mushrooms! muahahaha


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You are a peach!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is definitely not the worst box I've ever seen. I can totally see why some people are loving it/excited for it. Hopefully my fiance is going to like that popcorn! I'm going to tell him "truffle" means chocolate, not mushrooms! muahahaha




 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

LOL you are evil!!! Hopefully he likes truffle oil. XDD


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

LOL you are evil!!! Hopefully he likes truffle oil. XDD
He likes steak and cheese subs and cheese fries. Basically he likes cheese and things that carry cheese into his mouth. I don't think I've ever seen him eat a fruit or a vegetable never mind truffle oil! This is why I am going to trick him! ^_~


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love truffle everything!, I bought a tin of truffle salt from napa style &amp; I put it on everything. It also makes an amazing rim for bloody Mary's . Back to the box, I'm super excited to get it. I live in michigan and this winter has been brutal. Every time my phone rings, I cringe as I take off my glove to answer- I was so hoping for tech gloves. The calendar will have a home on my desk - I've got to clear the perfect space, motivation to get through the piles on my desk



I love masks - tonight I tried the Michael Todd pumpkin mask from my Gb - great stuff... Gotta luv the burn. &amp; of couse I can always use more nail files. I can't wait to get this box in hand. I personally think its so much better than last January - I actually just made hubby and I the hot chocolate from last years box- I have to admit its the best hot chocolate I've ever had





I hadn't thought of truffle salt in Bloody Mary's........I'm in!!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received the box today.  It was missing the pink January Box description card.  Would someone please be able to take pictures of it and post it so I can see what I am missing?

Anyone willing to help a girl out?  I feel lost without the information card.


----------



## crescentmoon (Jan 16, 2014)

Im kind of dissapointed because it seems like less stuff than usual...


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 16, 2014)

I tried the mask last night. Very interesting. It had a bubbly feel that was kind of fun.


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm so happy the gloves are grey because they will match everything I own. My closet is full of more neutral business wear so I am happy with the color choice. Can't wait to receive my box so I can see if they fit! I have small hands but long fingers.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 16, 2014)

> Totally going to have to reserve judgement on this box until I get it in person, but not really very excited for the gloves. It was 84 degrees this morning when I left for work, so.Â


 I'll trade you weather!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 16, 2014)

Regarding putting a value on the box...this is how I calculate my value (warning: nerdiness ahead). I take the individual retail (approximate) value of each item and divide that by the total retail value of the box. That tells me what the percentage of value each item has. Then multiply that by my undiscounted box cost ($42.70 in my case). That tells me what each individual item "costs". For this box the breakdown would be: Calendar-$7.60 Gloves-$7.60 Juice book-$8.68 Mask-$15.21 Pipcorn-$2.28 Nail files-$1.33 I would pay the above amounts on pretty much everything on that list, so it's not a bad value. Now that I have the box in hand, it's not as ho-hum as my original opinion. I think I may just be approaching sub burnout.


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Regarding putting a value on the box...this is how I calculate my value (warning: nerdiness ahead). I take the individual retail (approximate) value of each item and divide that by the total retail value of the box. That tells me what the percentage of value each item has. Then multiply that by my undiscounted box cost ($42.70 in my case). That tells me what each individual item "costs". For this box the breakdown would be:

Calendar-$7.60
Gloves-$7.60
Juice book-$8.68
Mask-$15.21
Pipcorn-$2.28
Nail files-$1.33

I would pay the above amounts on pretty much everything on that list, so it's not a bad value. Now that I have the box in hand, it's not as ho-hum as my original opinion. I think I may just be approaching sub burnout.

I love the nerd method and am disappointed I didn't think of it myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So, would I pay these prices if I happened to see it in the store?   Calendar - nope.  Gloves, absolutely.  Juice book - absoolutely, Mask - yes, now that I've tried it, pipcorn - yes, and nail files, if they were in the dollar bin at Target and I saw them - yes.

I'm feeling not as ho-hum now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 16, 2014)

> I'll trade you weather!


 I know, right!? I wore 2 pairs of gloves all week, so bring on more gloves!


> Regarding putting a value on the box...this is how I calculate my value (warning: nerdiness ahead). I take the individual retail (approximate) value of each item and divide that by the total retail value of the box. That tells me what the percentage of value each item has. Then multiply that by my undiscounted box cost ($42.70 in my case). That tells me what each individual item "costs". For this box the breakdown would be: Calendar-$7.60 Gloves-$7.60 Juice book-$8.68 Mask-$15.21 Pipcorn-$2.28 Nail files-$1.33 I would pay the above amounts on pretty much everything on that list, so it's not a bad value. Now that I have the box in hand, it's not as ho-hum as my original opinion. I think I may just be approaching sub burnout.


 This is basically what I do as well. Mines even less since I used a code so I'm super happy with the value. I'm used to buying Origins charcoal mask for $26 and bought the glamglow for $36 so the mask really makes it worthwhile (for me). But I can see how if someone wasn't into masks they would be bummed.


----------



## IffB (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Regarding putting a value on the box...this is how I calculate my value (warning: nerdiness ahead). I take the individual retail (approximate) value of each item and divide that by the total retail value of the box. That tells me what the percentage of value each item has. Then multiply that by my undiscounted box cost ($42.70 in my case). That tells me what each individual item "costs". For this box the breakdown would be:

Calendar-$7.60
Gloves-$7.60
Juice book-$8.68
Mask-$15.21
Pipcorn-$2.28
Nail files-$1.33

I would pay the above amounts on pretty much everything on that list, so it's not a bad value. Now that I have the box in hand, it's not as ho-hum as my original opinion. I think I may just be approaching sub burnout.
NERDS ROCK!


----------



## mpatt01 (Jan 16, 2014)

I wish they would have sent the calendar in December. We're half way through January. I would think most people have their calendars. I would have happily put this one on my desk if I didn't already have one.


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 16, 2014)

This is fun!

Book: $8

Mask: $20

Calendar: $10

Popcorn: $3-$4

Gloves: $15

Nail Files: $1

That being said the mask is probably worth $40, I'm just cheap when it comes to things like that because I just don't HAVE to have it. I know some people don't get these boxes to have things be gifts, but IMO most things you don't want can be easily gifted so that keeps the value up for me. For my birthday my husband got me a 6 month subscription so Jun-Nov were my boxes for that. My husband paid $190 and I calculated out w/Just the items I kept personally it was $600 retail. I never would pay $600 for the stuff, but $190 seemed like a good deal to me.


----------



## wendylouwho (Jan 16, 2014)

I got my box yesterday and I can't say I was wowed by it... until I tried the face mask.  It is AMAZING!  I used it last night and it was super tingly and surprisingly foamy.  I followed it with Tatcha's Rice Enzyme powder, and this morning my skin looks fantastic.  That mask alone makes me LOVE this box!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mpatt01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wish they would have sent the calendar in December. We're half way through January. I would think most people have their calendars. I would have happily put this one on my desk if I didn't already have one.
 

My current desk calendar goes from December 2012 to January 2014.  Weird!  But it's perfect timing for me.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 16, 2014)

Book: $5 - This is a generous estimate, and it's just because I like books  I don't have a blender or a juicer, but my sister does, so I'll be giving this to her. Or maybe I can talk my fiance into getting a Vitamix? A book in my popsugar box leading me to buy a $450 blender... my fiance would definitely leave me!

Mask: $20 - I have so many face masks right now I really wouldn't buy another one unless it was on sale. I prefer clay based masks, so this is something new and I'm looking forward to using it. 

Calendar: $8 - I've never bought a desk calendar, but I use agenda planners all the time. The other day I thought about buying a desk calendar similar to this one, so I'm actually really happy  about getting this in my box. However, I'm not one to spend a lot of money on agenda planners, probably $10-$15, and that's an item I tote around with me everyday. So, for  something that just sits and looks pretty and doesn't really get utilized at all, $8 is a high estimate for what I'd be willing to pay. 

Popcorn: $4 - I buy a bag of Angie's popcorn (OMG so good) whenever I'm at Target, so yea I'd pay about $4 for popcorn but I'm on the fence with the truffle flavor.

Gloves: $0 - I wouldn't buy a pair of gloves - I have a tech pair and a leather pair. I live in Florida and having those two pairs is already ridiculous.

Nail Files: $0 - I don't buy nail files ever, I seem to always get them for free.

So, I value this box at $37. I paid $30 (3 month sub before the price increase). I got my money's worth, and I like that Popsugar does a mix of items and the items are always a great size, but for some reason I just am not feeling it. As such, I cancelled my subscription.

I'm down to my lone birchbox subscription...le sigh.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 16, 2014)

> I absolutely LOVE truffle fries! Only one place in town that always has them. When we're able to sneak away from court we try to hit there for lunch. And I've literally ordered nothing but the fries!


 I need to try truffle fries! Anybody in Chicago have a tip?


> I hadn't thought of truffle salt in Bloody Mary's........I'm in!!Â  Thanks for the tip!


 why have I not thought of this?! I got a quick peek at my box last night. But I'm happy with it. As far as personal value... The calender is lower because now they are all on clearance.  I have freakishly long fingers so most gloves the knuckle spot hits the bottom of my fingers so these gloves are great because the actually fit! I wouldn't pay 40 for a mask but part of why I get subs is to try things out of my normal price range. The book might be the sign I need to start juicing again. I had a juicerin thE early 90s and cleaning was a nightmare.


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 16, 2014)

Holy moly that popcorn is good!! Just the right amount of truffle (truffle can get really overwhelming really quick!) and the mini kernels are so cute! AND I love how the bag is packed to the brim... not half full of air like most bagged snacks

The glove fingers are way too long which wouldn't be SO bad if the whole point wasn't to be able to text with them on! Hard to text with floppy fingers... but I don't hate them 

Loveee the mask, but unclear on the directions.... it says to use it in place of a cleanser two days a week... so does that mean put it on over makeup, etc and it will take everything off? 

Side note - since there wasn't an eye cream like I was hoping for.... anybody have a good recommendation?!


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 16, 2014)

My box was shipped 4 days ago and I STILL don't have an estimated delivery date! WTH freaking FedEx??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxnewbie (Jan 16, 2014)

My box shipped Monday scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. I received my box today at 9 am est. It's always a day early but I was expecting it around noon as the previous boxes. The tracking still says in transit, so I don't know if you should look at that. I like my box this month and so much better than last month. My hubby already took the tech gloves with him to work, I have a 5 year old who loves popcorn, I luv the calendar - have plenty of space for it at home (there's also a unique code that came in the bag for a 10% off your order at riflepaperco , we've been planning to buy a juicer for the longest time so I guess this is the time, and the nail file? I don't mind throwing it in my purse, they are so decorative and cute. Overall, I'm a happy camper! This is my last month w PS. I have been a subscriber since July. I don't know what to do, lol! I don't want to miss out on all the fun on MUT next month.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box was shipped 4 days ago and I STILL don't have an estimated delivery date! WTH freaking FedEx??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Mine does not update with a date for arrival until is practically hits my state.  Never has updated any earlier.  

Whoohoo my box is out for delivery!  Two days earlier than expected!!  I can't wait to check out these gloves.


----------



## jzim291 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't think it's about not being able to handle spending $40. I think it's about people budgeting carefully and making a choice to spend $40 on a subscription box, and it isn't one I take lightly like a $10 beauty box. I know I won't always be happy with everything I receive, but I think everyone is certainly allowed to express their opinion on something when they're spending money on it, especially if they are let down by it. I've repeatedly said it's a very nice box for the right person, but for me in particular, there is just nothing I will be able to use. I'm not angry at PopSugar for it, it's just not my cup of tea this month.
People so don't take the $10 dollar beauty boxes lightly! LOL!


----------



## boxnewbie (Jan 16, 2014)

Omg can somebody hide my comment above please? I don't want to spoil it for anybody


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 16, 2014)

Again this month my box showed up early. The box is not that bad it just seems like less stuff  for some reason than normally is in a box . I love popsugar  and find the whole concept of getting surprise boxes to much fun to cancel at this  point.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine does not update with a date for arrival until is practically hits my state.  Never has updated any earlier.  

Whoohoo my box is out for delivery!  Two days earlier than expected!!  I can't wait to check out these gloves.
I swear mine updated last time...but maybe I'm crazy, lol.


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 16, 2014)

It doesn't have a date until it gets to an actual smart post location. Which is WV for me (I'm in Northern VA).


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 16, 2014)

Has anyone tried the mask?  Feels quite nice.  Reminds me of Bliss Triple Action Oxidizing Mask.


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried the mask?  Feels quite nice.  Reminds me of Bliss Triple Action Oxidizing Mask.
I wasn't too excited about the mask, but everyone's comments have made me anxious to try it.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg can somebody hide my comment above please? I don't want to spoil it for anybody
I think at this point the box has already been spoiled by other posts, hehe


----------



## nectarbean (Jan 16, 2014)

I've got 2 months left on this sub. All I hope is that they don't send underwear again. I didn't get last Feb's box, but I assume the sizing was probably an issue. (is it sad that I'm already thinking about the Feb box and haven't even opened my Jan box?!) Honestly, they could fill the box with stitch fix codes and I'd be happy lol.

I should be getting my Jan box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've got 2 months left on this sub. All I hope is that they don't send underwear again. I didn't get last Feb's box, but I assume the sizing was probably an issue. (is it sad that I'm already thinking about the Feb box and haven't even opened my Jan box?!) Honestly, they could fill the box with stitch fix codes and I'd be happy lol.

I should be getting my Jan box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You're not alone I thought about the Feb box today too.  I never wear my undies, but I use my spa wrap in the summer.  

If anything, chocolates and candy will probably be in it.


----------



## ladyroses (Jan 16, 2014)

There are photos already on page # 22 0r #23 I believe, check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 16, 2014)

I really loved last February's box and am looking forward to it already! I felt that box was all about pampering me and I loved it!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 16, 2014)

Yay! My box got to the local PO this morning, so I should get it tomorrow! Woohoo!


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're not alone I thought about the Feb box today too.  I never wear my undies, but I use my spa wrap in the summer.  

If anything, chocolates and candy will probably be in it.  
Quick someone make a Feb. thread so we can discuss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I always get excited about the next month as soon I see spoilers for the current month. The excitement of not knowing gets me every time.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jzim291* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  People so don't take the $10 dollar beauty boxes lightly! LOL!
hahah Oh that is true! I don't take them lightly either in that sense, but I don't get too upset if I get a bum box. When it costs $40 and the box doesn't have anything I want/need in it, that's a much bigger deal than the $10 on a Birchbox, because at least I get the $5 in BB points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## indianaredhead (Jan 16, 2014)

I went to check my tracking on my box and this morning it was still scheduled to be here today.  I just checked and now it isnt being delivereed until Saturday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I really dislike SmartPost and it seems like every company uses it these days.


----------



## moonjora (Jan 16, 2014)

I guess I have an unrefined palate because the truffle popcorn seriously grosses me out. I loathe all forms of mushrooms so way to ruin popcorn (that I might have actually eaten otherwise). I'm sure that many appreciate it but I always prefer sweet items to savory. Oh well, the rest sounds all right though.


----------



## roskandy (Jan 16, 2014)

I just got my box--early--and it's pretty awesome! I think I might try to trade the gloves b/c I just bought some tech gloves like a week ago. (Grr). I'm excited about the mask and the juice book--I was thinking about getting a juicer, so I guess that's happening, now! Haha. Yay! Now I'm wondering if I should keep my sub after April or not. I'm paid up till then, but I canceled so it wouldn't autorenew and because I was irked that there were SOOO MANY PROMOS after I prepaid a half-year sub.

Anyone have any juicer recs? There's so much to think about when buying them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

[edit] I want to play the value game, too!

Book: $5 - It's nice to have, but I don't buy a ton of food books anymore

Mask: $40 - I buy fancy face masks at full price fairly often. I've been eyeing this brand, so...!

Calendar: $5

Popcorn: $3

Gloves: $15

Nail Files: $1


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *moonjora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess I have an unrefined palate because the truffle popcorn seriously grosses me out. I loathe all forms of mushrooms so way to ruin popcorn (that I might have actually eaten otherwise). I'm sure that many appreciate it but I always prefer sweet items to savory. Oh well, the rest sounds all right though.

Have you tried it yet? If not, give it a shot! I hate all things mushroom too, and I loveee it. I fed some to my friend and he was shocked when I told him it was truffle flavor. It's not overwhelming at all, just really really tastey


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 16, 2014)

Judging from the comments on PS' Facebook page, this box is an overall hit.




Then again it's not hard to top December's box.....



 

ETA: I received my shipment today from the Gorjana sale mentioned up thread. I got the Ludlow Foldover Clutch in navy and it's sooooooooo dark that it essentially reads as black. It certainly isn't anything like the colour on their website. Not happy:/


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Regarding putting a value on the box...this is how I calculate my value (warning: nerdiness ahead). I take the individual retail (approximate) value of each item and divide that by the total retail value of the box. That tells me what the percentage of value each item has. Then multiply that by my undiscounted box cost ($42.70 in my case). That tells me what each individual item "costs". For this box the breakdown would be:

Calendar-$7.60
Gloves-$7.60
Juice book-$8.68
Mask-$15.21
Pipcorn-$2.28
Nail files-$1.33

I would pay the above amounts on pretty much everything on that list, so it's not a bad value. Now that I have the box in hand, it's not as ho-hum as my original opinion. I think I may just be approaching sub burnout.

This is BRILLIANT! Will you please do this for us every month???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love this price break down way better than just looking at the retail value, b/c half the time (or more) I find myself believing the retail "value" has been inflated. Based on this breakdown, I think this box was well worth it. My husband and I have been wanting to try juicing so the book is perfect. I needed a new desk calendar and this one is adorable, so I would def spend under $10 for it. I tried the mask this morning and the tingling sensation was alarming at first, then ticklish, then I loved it... I don't know if I'd spend $15 on it, but probably since it's a large bottle. I haven't tried the pipcorn but I'm excited to and it seems totally worth $2-ish... The nail files I didn't need, but like someone else said I would buy them if they were in the dollar bin at Target. The only thing I was not happy with is the gloves and this is only because I have several pair of tech gloves already and these ones are a little big on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That being said, I'm please with my box this month and really looking forward to February already!!! That is when my 3 month sub runs out and I will decide whether or not to renew...


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 16, 2014)

I thought I'd get my box today, but it looks like tomorrow...b/c FedEx is a bunch of dirty liars! #justwantmytrufflepopcorn #sohungry


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box was shipped 4 days ago and I STILL don't have an estimated delivery date! WTH freaking FedEx??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Haha me too! My estimated delivery date is just N/A. But if I go off of last month's delivery date, then I'll probably get my box on Saturday (if I'm lucky) or Tuesday (since Monday is MLK day).

EDIT: Hah, just checked tracking and it _is_ scheduled for a Saturday delivery!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 16, 2014)

Got my box today and I have to say I'm happy with it!  This is the first time in a while that there's nothing from it that I'll trade.  They're not things I would have bought on their own but that's half the fun of sub boxes.  



  It's 70 outside right now so there's not a huge need for gloves but I'll use them eventually and they're a really basic color that'll go with everything.  I have big hands and they fit a tad snug but are comfortable and work well with my iphone.


----------



## greenflipflops (Jan 16, 2014)

If you have a blender, you can actually still make juice. You just have to strain it after blending. Most people recommend a nut milk bag (it's not that expensive, there are some good ones on Amazon) but I've always been lazy  and just never bothered to order it. I just use a paper towel or coffee filter lol. It's a little more messy without the nut milk bag though. But the results are still the same after! If you do have a nut milk bag though, you can put it over a mug, then just leave the smoothie in there and let it drip into the cup while you go do something else. Then come back and it's ready  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So no need to buy an expensive juicer!

The book seems nice and is more than just a collection of recipes. Even so, I'm a little disappointed by this box. After over a year and a half of subbing to Popsugar, this was the  FIRST box I forced myself to stay spoiler-free for. I wanted it to be a big surprise. I had the day off today so I spent all day peeking out the window, waiting for the mailman. Lol. I was so disappointed by the box though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate popcorn and I wish Popsugar would stop giving them in boxes! I'd rather have vegetable chips as a healthy snack! Hopefully they include some in a future box. I'm ok with the face mask and tech gloves (the material isn't very comfy to me though and the fingers are slightly too long for me). I don't see any point in calendars with no space to write stuff in the dates and calendars that come in the middle in January...I already bought a few in December. It would've been way better if they had included the calendar in last month's box!

Anyway, I'm going to try to stay spoiler-free for next month again and see if the surprise will be more pleasant! Haha I'm training my self-discipline.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 16, 2014)

Soooo... my opinion - better than the December box, but still didn't wow me as much as past boxes that made me want to sign up to begin with.  I had been looking at reviews for a long time before making the final decision to sub.  This is my second box and I'm starting to think I jumped in at the wrong time. 

The only thing I really actually  like is the book... but now I feel obligated to buy a juicer, lol.  I have a blender... but I'm a true shopaholic and receiving a book on juicing means needing a juicer as well.

Popcorn and the rest I could really do without - I passed all of it on to my sister who's in college and college kids love everything free, so I guess it worked out.

I'm going to give it one more try for February since I've also just jumped on to Social Bliss - then I can compare the two and see which I want to stick with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I also agree with the person who commented that it seems like there was less stuff than usual in the box.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 16, 2014)

Just got my box and I love it! Iâ€™ve never had truffles before but loved the popcorn. I felt like I must have eaten half the bag, but really only about 1/4â€¦ itâ€™s filled very well. I enjoyed the foamy face stuff. The calendar is adorable and it was fun to look at the cities Iâ€™ve been to and remember the landmarks. (But it makes me want to travel more!) Itâ€™s too warm for gloves, but they fit well and Iâ€™ll wear them when I lug out the Christmas tree this weekend. (Hush, Iâ€™ve been busy.) I got the files from PinchMe already, but donâ€™t mind having more. 

Only thing Iâ€™m not sure about is the book. I donâ€™t have a juicer but I make fruit smoothies often. Iâ€™m trying to find a recipe thatâ€™s a little outside my comfort zone without being too expensive or weird. I like that the book is more than just a collection of recipes; Iâ€™ll read it this weekend when I have more time. 

Personal values:

$5 book 

$8 calendar

$0 files (because I already got them for free)

$20 face mask

$5 gloves (low because I donâ€™t really need them)

$5 popcorn

So, $43 for me and I paid $35.


----------



## lilnole04 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Soooo... my opinion - better than the December box, but still didn't wow me as much as past boxes that made me want to sign up to begin with.  I had been looking at reviews for a long time before making the final decision to sub.  This is my second box and I'm starting to think I jumped in at the wrong time. 

The only thing I really actually  like is the book... but now I feel obligated to buy a juicer, lol.  I have a blender... but I'm a true shopaholic and receiving a book on juicing means needing a juicer as well.

Popcorn and the rest I could really do without - I passed all of it on to my sister who's in college and college kids love everything free, so I guess it worked out.

I'm going to give it one more try for February since I've also just jumped on to Social Bliss - then I can compare the two and see which I want to stick with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I also agree with the person who commented that it seems like there was less stuff than usual in the box.

Your college kid comment made me giggle. My 3 baby sisters are in college and basically stalk my boxes for anything I don't want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nectarbean (Jan 16, 2014)

My box is late  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The more I look at the spoiler pics, the more I wonder what happened. This box would not make me want to join popsugar like others have. I'm one of those weirdos that would rather eat my fruits and vegetables than drink them lol. I suppose I might make back the cost of the box by selling it though.


----------



## Eleda (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine does not update with a date for arrival until is practically hits my state.  Never has updated any earlier.

Whoohoo my box is out for delivery!  Two days earlier than expected!!  I can't wait to check out these gloves.
Lucky you! my box was supposed to be delivered today, but delayed till tomorrow. boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Jan 16, 2014)

I quite like this box. The juice book is interesting and just beautiful. I appreciate the nail files, especially their small size. I always need nail files. The calendar really inspires me to travel more. I have to get on that. The yummy popcorn saved my life today because I couldn't leave my office for lunch. They're filming Chicago fire in my building, and have commandeered the parking lot with their trucks. No, I didn't see Severide. The mask looks intriguing. I can't wait to try it! The gloves are welcome because I just washed 2 pairs of tech gloves and they don't work anymore. I know they're thin, but I have some of those fingerless gloves that I can put on over these, to make them warmer. All in all, very good.


----------



## Steph6461 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha me too! My estimated delivery date is just N/A. But if I go off of last month's delivery date, then I'll probably get my box on Saturday (if I'm lucky) or Tuesday (since Monday is MLK day).

EDIT: Hah, just checked tracking and it _is_ scheduled for a Saturday delivery!
LOL I'm getting my box on Saturday too, I missed my delivery and they won't leave it at my door for fear it might get stolen. I'm a bit annoyed, but I guess I would be more annoyed if I had to wait even longer because it got stolen. I hate Fedex they are absolutely the worst. When I worked at an A/C company and I was waiting for shipments from them they would take forever too! They always seem to be so much slower than UPS and USPS. I remember once when the Lennox (these are A/C Units) came to drop off a delivery he arrived downstairs and yelled Lennox! and I upstairs got all excited and yelled back Fedex? Of course I was disappointed and did not receive my delivery until a few days later when I chased him down on foot. Yea I wanted those packages pretty badly! Lol!


----------



## brandyk (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *moonjora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess I have an unrefined palate because the truffle popcorn seriously grosses me out. I loathe all forms of mushrooms so way to ruin popcorn (that I might have actually eaten otherwise). I'm sure that many appreciate it but I always prefer sweet items to savory. Oh well, the rest sounds all right though.
I hate mushrooms too (like gag level) but i made myself try it. I liked it!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm s_eriously irritated. FedEx finally shows an expected delivery date. Keep in mind this box shipped on Thurs, Jan 9. It will arrive next Tues, Jan 22! That's absolutely ridiculous. 14 days to arrive? Come on! Freaking reviews are up everywhere. I've given up on going spoiler free at all (hadn't looked at pics just item descriptions). I think that's the last straw for me with Popsugar._


----------



## malola (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello! I'm new here but have been looking at the spoilers on here for the last year. I have never felt compelled to sign up and say anything before but I don't think anyone has written about the coupon codes yet. There are two, one is 10% off at  Rifle Paper Co and the other is 30% off a six-pack of juice from Juice Generation..so that coupon is seriously only worth it if you live on the East Coast. I wanted to see how much shipping would cost if I used it....with the coupon it was $40.60 and then shipping is $50.45 for a total of $91.05 for six juices!!! A little disappointed that the coupon is worthless to me now but in the end I guess the whole point of having the book is to make your own juice haha.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *malola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello! I'm new here but have been looking at the spoilers on here for the last year. I have never felt compelled to sign up and say anything before but I don't think anyone has written about the coupon codes yet. There are two, one is *10% off at  Rifle Paper Co* and the other is 30% off a six-pack of juice from Juice Generation..so that coupon is seriously only worth it if you live on the East Coast. I wanted to see how much shipping would cost if I used it....with the coupon it was $40.60 and then shipping is $50.45 for a total of $91.05 for six juices!!! A little disappointed that the coupon is worthless to me now but in the end I guess the whole point of having the book is to make your own juice haha.

Does anyone know if these codes are stackable? Probably not but a girl can dream.


----------



## aquaria527 (Jan 16, 2014)

I just got my box, and after having been kind of meh over the last few boxes, I am happy to say that I was really excited about this box! I was sort of like, THIS is the box I've been waiting for. Of course, I decided I would go spoiler-free this month to see if this would affect how I felt the box (believing that maybe the surprise would make me more excited... and also without the opportunity to overthink the items), so who knows if that's why I liked this box so much more. But I'm pretty happy about most of the box. I doubt I'll make any juices (though I might try to order the cleanse!), but I like mostly everything else. I'm SO HAPPY to see the mask, because I love masks! The gloves are welcome in this freezing weather, truffle popcorn: YES, LOVE the cute calendar, and I can always use emery boards.

I'm lucky that for once, my box appeared only a day after the first spoilers, as opposed to over a week later, so it was a lot easier to go spoiler-free, but I'm going to try to continue going spoiler-free -- maybe I really do enjoy my boxes more when they're surprises!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 16, 2014)

I got to check out my box tonight.

The gloves are fine, size wise for me, they are thin but will work for mild coastal VA.  I'm actually glad the fingers are long, I have long fingers so they are perfect for my fingers and nails.  Yay!

I didn't find the popcorn to have any "truffle" flavor at all.  My bf ate a few handfuls and I had a taste of it, it just tastes like salted popcorn to me. Nice full bag though, that's awesome. I think I would have liked chips better, like sweet potato, mmm sweet potato chips.

The book, I'm ebaying. I would have liked a clean eating book with food, juice and smoothies all in one.

Love the calendar, the bf was bummed no Canadian cities are featured since he's Canadian.  I love the calendar I just wish the actual calendar part was a little larger, but it'll work for me. Yay!

I'm surprised by the size of the mask! I've heard good things about it from you gals, even thought I don't like soy in products, I'll try it.  Yay!

Nail files are nail files.  Cute, but kinda boring. A hand cream or cuticle oil would have been better, or better yet nail art tools!

I kinda wish the box had one more product to round it out, like ear buds or something semi-fitness related but not in your face fitness, even though I personally would have liked a jump rope or yoga mat or gym tote.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got to check out my box tonight.

The gloves are fine, size wise for me, they are thin but will work for mild coastal VA.  I'm actually glad the fingers are long, I have long fingers so they are perfect for my fingers and nails.  Yay!

I didn't find the popcorn to have any "truffle" flavor at all.  My bf ate a few handfuls and I had a taste of it, it just tastes like salted popcorn to me. Nice full bag though, that's awesome. I think I would have liked chips better, like sweet potato, mmm sweet potato chips.

The book, I'm ebaying. I would have liked a clean eating book with food, juice and smoothies all in one.

Love the calendar, the bf was bummed no Canadian cities are featured since he's Canadian.  I love the calendar I just wish the actual calendar part was a little larger, but it'll work for me. Yay!

I'm surprised by the size of the mask! I've heard good things about it from you gals, even thought I don't like soy in products, I'll try it.  Yay!

Nail files are nail files.  Cute, but kinda boring. A hand cream or cuticle oil would have been better, or better yet nail art tools!

I kinda wish the box had one more product to round it out, like ear buds or something semi-fitness related but not in your face fitness, even though I personally would have liked a jump rope or yoga mat or gym tote. 

I wouid love a yoga mat! I realize that may be tricky, size-wise, but I'd love one all the same. I agree that it seems like one more item would have rounded out the box a bit better...and I also agree that I'd have preferred a book about clean eating. I think I'll keep this one, but not as excited about it as I would be a clean eating book.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 16, 2014)

I got my box today, a day before the estimated delivery date 






I haven't opened the popcorn yet, but I love the size of the bag!  I also haven't tried the face mask, but it's a good-sized bottle that looks like it will last a while.  

The calendar is very cute and will be perfect for my desk at work.

I am always losing my nail files, so these will come in handy.  

I love the book.  I may or may not buy a juicer, but I will definitely try out a lot of these recipes with my Vitamix.

The gloves fit me well and are very exciting.  It's cold here (NJ), but not so cold that they are too thin.  

Overall, I'm most excited about the book and the gloves, but I really like the whole box, and I'm glad I subscribed to PS for this


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got to check out my box tonight.

The gloves are fine, size wise for me, they are thin but will work for mild coastal VA.  I'm actually glad the fingers are long, I have long fingers so they are perfect for my fingers and nails.  Yay!

I didn't find the popcorn to have any "truffle" flavor at all.  My bf ate a few handfuls and I had a taste of it, it just tastes like salted popcorn to me. Nice full bag though, that's awesome. I think I would have liked chips better, like sweet potato, mmm sweet potato chips.

The book, I'm ebaying. I would have liked a clean eating book with food, juice and smoothies all in one.

Love the calendar, the bf was bummed no Canadian cities are featured since he's Canadian.  I love the calendar I just wish the actual calendar part was a little larger, but it'll work for me. Yay!

I'm surprised by the size of the mask! I've heard good things about it from you gals, even thought I don't like soy in products, I'll try it.  Yay!

Nail files are nail files.  Cute, but kinda boring. A hand cream or cuticle oil would have been better, or better yet nail art tools!

I kinda wish the box had one more product to round it out, like ear buds or something semi-fitness related but not in your face fitness, even though I personally would have liked a jump rope or yoga mat or gym tote. 

And as much as I like popcorn, I'm kind of over getting it in my subscription boxes. A different kind of healthy treat would be more exciting, like the unique snacks Love With Food sends.

Haha, I was like your bf too, like "What, no Toronto at least??" But I guess I shouldn't be surprised. Still kind of disappointing though

I was surprised that there wasn't something fitness related in the box, but IIRC didn't people complain about that last January?


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I need to try truffle fries! Anybody in Chicago have a tip?
why have I not thought of this?!

I got a quick peek at my box last night. But I'm happy with it. As far as personal value... The calender is lower because now they are all on clearance.  I have freakishly long fingers so most gloves the knuckle spot hits the bottom of my fingers so these gloves are great because the actually fit! I wouldn't pay 40 for a mask but part of why I get subs is to try things out of my normal price range. The book might be the sign I need to start juicing again. I had a juicerin thE early 90s and cleaning was a nightmare.
There's a ton of places!  On Grubhub,  there's Rockit Burger Bar, Lincoln Square Lanes, Burger Philosophy, and The Big Cheese!


----------



## polarama (Jan 16, 2014)

I like this box.  I think everything will end up getting used!  I'm excited about the mask, and I've already packed the gloves in my coat and the calendar in my work bag to bring to the office. 

My personal threshold is pretty low--as long as I like or use 2 things in a box, I'm happy. The Sept box was a total dud for me.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Jan 16, 2014)

Love the mask! Can't speak to its long term affects yet (1st use) but it feels and smells good. I like the bubbling affect and my 4 yo thought it was pretty cool. I didn't expect it to be such a big bottle. The "Pipcorn" is delicious. The bag is big and not full of air like a bag of chips. The flavor is distinct and light. And the little kernels are so cute! The files and calendar will be used but "eh". The gloves and book are toss ups to me. I've had PS items not excite me at first but end up becoming something I love as the month goes on (pine soap). I've also had items excite me UNTIL I got them and then I never use/want them (wine tote). I say that to say that I'm not writing the gloves and book off but I'm not liking them yet. I'm sure they chose the glove color for a reason but I WISH they were a brighter color or had a feminine accent - jewel tones for example, or a bow at the wrist. Idk, I just can't get too excited for charcoal knit gloves.


----------



## wurly (Jan 17, 2014)

Love the pipcorn. Bag is really full. I've been eating it all day and still have a lot left. Yum yum yum.


----------



## wurly (Jan 17, 2014)

I love the Chicago connection here.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Love the pipcorn. Bag is really full. I've been eating it all day and still have a lot left. Yum yum yum.
Ahhh so jealous! XD The popcorn is probably the item I am most excited for, hahaha.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Love the mask! Can't speak to its long term affects yet (1st use) but it feels and smells good. I like the bubbling affect and my 4 yo thought it was pretty cool. I didn't expect it to be such a big bottle.

*The "Pipcorn" is delicious. The bag is big and not full of air like a bag of chips.* The flavor is distinct and light. And the little kernels are so cute!

The files and calendar will be used but "eh". The gloves and book are toss ups to me. I've had PS items not excite me at first but end up becoming something I love as the month goes on (pine soap). I've also had items excite me UNTIL I got them and then I never use/want them (wine tote). I say that to say that I'm not writing the gloves and book off but I'm not liking them yet. I'm sure they chose the glove color for a reason but I WISH they were a brighter color or had a feminine accent - jewel tones for example, or a bow at the wrist. Idk, I just can't get too excited for charcoal knit gloves.

"Pipcorn: Popped with hot air, not full of it."

......I'll see myself out.


----------



## glambooklounge (Jan 17, 2014)

I like the design of the calendar but must make room for it. The surface of my dresser is like an ongoing, forever war between the books and my makeup, as well as my candles. xD I'm a student and I commute, so I don't have an office nor the sort of desk that dorms come with.


----------



## gabbertelly (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm in Washington State and I feel like this box is taking ages to get to me from Cali! I feel pretty excited about this box! I think I'll definitely use and enjoy all of the items in the box. I only feel slightly disappointed because I had convinced myself there was a possibility we'd get a fitbit. But I should have known that wouldn't happen. My fault


----------



## ginmorel (Jan 17, 2014)

These are on groupon for $5.99. If I'm not mistaken these are the gloves in our January box.


----------



## RDolph (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



These are on groupon for $5.99. If I'm not mistaken these are the gloves in our January box.
Nope. The ones in the box have rounded, not squared tips, and are a thicker knit. Just the colors are the same. The ones pictured are just the same color.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 17, 2014)

I got my box! I do like it more than I thought I would.

Popcorn - The bag is huge! I am going to try it for lunch today. 

Juice book - There's a lot of info in there and not just recipes! So, I look forward to reading it. I might incorporate more juices into my diet this year.

Calender - Super cute, and I always need one.

Mask - This is so excting...I'm such a sucker for masks, and I love this brand. Can't wait to try it this weekend.

Files - I'm sure I'll use these, they aren't terribly exciting, but they are pretty.

Gloves - I was worried when I heard these were a bit small, but they fit my hands very well! I have long fingers and large hands in general, so I was really excited to see that they fit. I live in Indiana in the middle of the snowpacalypse, so these will definitely be worn!

Overall, I liked November's box a little better, but this one is better than December for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 17, 2014)

Soooooo, I slept before I passed judgement on this box. The great: I love the mask! I tried it out last night and it felt so tingly and fresh! This morning my skin looked and felt fabulous. Very pleased as I was jealous of my husbands travel pack from this same brand in the luxury box. I love the juicing book and plan to use it straight away. I love to do mini juice cleanses but they are so $$$. This is the motivation I need to do it myself. I would have used the coupon if the shipping to SF wasn't insane. The good: the popcorn is really yummy and a great size. I could see myself repurchasing for a party. The calendar is lovey. I may make it into an art piece as someone else suggested. I already have 2 calendars plus that lovely metallic planner from the luxury box. The ok: files are going to go in my travel bag for emergencies. I use a ceramic file at home. The gloves are ok. I'm hopefully able to gift them to my husband and if not to my mother in law. I liked this box much, much better than December's flop. I would have liked a fitness item but overall I'm very happy! I got good stuff in my ipsy bag this month too.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 17, 2014)

I just received my box and I have to say I like it much better in person (which has happened to me before). The calendar is so adorable. I will have this up on my desk at home fo sho. I'm totally going to try some recipes from the juicing book. I got a juicer last year and have just been making up my own recipes. I've seen some interesting ideas from just a quick glance at the book. And whoa...that pipcorn is a FULL huge bag! I'll be busting that bad boy open at lunch. Love getting a full size product of the facial mask. I know I said this earlier...but if they had included a infuser water bottle, I would have been in love with this box.

The gloves &amp; nail files are a'ight. Both will probably get used (or possibly traded).

All in all...this box is a win for me and as so many have stated...SO MUCH BETTER THAN DECEMBER'S imo.

Happy Friday, ladies!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All of this truffle talk has me craving truffle fries. Truly a unique French fry experience!
Heaven!

An amazing restaurant in NYC used to serve Truffle ice-cream. (insane)

and White chocolate Truffles w/ Mushroom truffles. (there are no words to describe the awesomeness)


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 17, 2014)

I won't eat any type of mushroom or mushroom product since the thought of it just makes me want to gag (popcorn will go to my mushroom loving bf), but I find it totally fascinating that they need to have trained pigs to find those truffles. That's crazy! Considering everything now is so mechanical and planned out, it just seems really neat and old fashioned!


----------



## Sherr (Jan 17, 2014)

I've been to a truffle farm in France and it is really cool.  They've trained dogs to search for truffles as well b/ if you don't stop the pigs, they will eat the truffles after they find them and right there is a whole lot of $$$ down the drain!


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Jan 17, 2014)

I wasn't disappointed by the box when I read the spoilers but...

The gloves are very rough knit and cheap looking/feeling. My gloves DO look like those in the Groupon picture above--the tips are squared off like that. Because the yarn is so thick and rough, there are a lot of holes to let the air in. And the fingers are super-skinny.

Anyway...I was just surprised and disappointed because I needed another pair of tech gloves--I was wearing through my Target ones from a few years ago. I'll still use them, but I would rather buy the Target ones over these.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amdoerr (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SkeletonOfTrust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wasn't disappointed by the box when I read the spoilers but...

The gloves are very rough knit and cheap looking/feeling. My gloves DO look like those in the Groupon picture above--the tips are squared off like that. Because the yarn is so thick and rough, there are a lot of holes to let the air in. And the fingers are super-skinny.

Anyway...I was just surprised and disappointed because I needed another pair of tech gloves--I was wearing through my Target ones from a few years ago. I'll still use them, but I would rather buy the Target ones over these.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
If you still need a good pair of tech gloves I found a nice pair at Costco about a month ago, they aren't knit and are super warm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 17, 2014)

I got my box a day early! The calendar is so lovely, unfortunately I have already purchased other lovely calendars for all my calendar needs. I really wish they had sent that to us in Dec, but I understand that they were probably not offered whatever discount they get on it until Jan. The gloves are better quality than the other tech gloves I have. I hate mushrooms, but my fingers don't seem to know that as they keep shoveling that pip corn into my mouth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Th nail files will be forgotten about as soon as they go into my bathroom. The book is no use to me. I actually own a juicer, but it is soooo expensive to buy ingredients for juicing, that it actually ends up being cheaper to just buy the juice. Hopefully I can sell that on EBay. Lastly, the mask. I just used it. It was fun and tingled, but didn't have an impact on my skin after one use. All in all it's an okay box, but no stand out item for me. Worth the $33 I paid for it, but I wouldn't pay more. I'm really hoping the Feb box focuses more on home items and not so much fashion, makeup and skin care. The diffuser and other home items were what tempted me to subscribe and I haven't seen many home items in the 3 months I've been a subscriber (the candle a few months back was nice.) I guess the calendar is a home item, but it came pretty late so that role has already been taken. Still loving Popsugar though. And glad I paid a year in advance so that I don't have to struggle with the "should I cancel or shouldn't I?" decision each month.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 17, 2014)

[/img][/img]


----------



## pbpink (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If we decide to subscribe, we should refer each other so we can get $10 off!!
hey there! did you decide about social bliss? PM me if you want to do the refer!!

love jan box! so trying the mask tonight, having a hard time posting here, not sure if site or my internet!!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 17, 2014)

There, I posted the pics of the pamphlet for someone who asked. I'm on my phone so hopefully it worked!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 17, 2014)

I didn't get a pamphlet either! So weird!


----------



## Kaitlin Walker (Jan 17, 2014)

Holy cow!  I just tried out the coupon for the 6 pack of juice from Juice Generation and with shipping it would cost me almost $90.  It only seems to be a good deal if you actually live in NYC.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 17, 2014)

For those who really wanted an infuser water bottle, there is one for forty percent off on Fancy.com regularly $26. I would provide the link, but their site is such a bizarro mess, it just has pop up windows and no links.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There, I posted the pics of the pamphlet for someone who asked. I'm on my phone so hopefully it worked!
Thank youâ€¦thank youâ€¦thank you.  I felt like I was missing out so I really appreciate it.


----------



## Eleda (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I won't eat any type of mushroom or mushroom product since the thought of it just makes me want to gag (popcorn will go to my mushroom loving bf), but I find it totally fascinating that they need to have trained pigs to find those truffles. That's crazy! Considering everything now is so mechanical and planned out, it just seems really neat and old fashioned!
I read somwhere that surprisingly mushrooms can lower your risk of cancer, it is one of those super foods. I try to incorporate them into the diet.


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I won't eat any type of mushroom or mushroom product since the thought of it just makes me want to gag (popcorn will go to my mushroom loving bf), but I find it totally fascinating that they need to have trained pigs to find those truffles. That's crazy! Considering everything now is so mechanical and planned out, it just seems really neat and old fashioned!
I read somwhere that surprisingly mushrooms can lower your risk of cancer, it is one of those super foods. I try to incorporate them into the diet.


the thought of chewing on a mushroom makes me want to vom, but I do like truffle flavor things... and mushroom sauces (as long as there aren't any mushroom chunks)...  ooh and chicken marsala.. mmmm


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 17, 2014)

> hey there! did you decide about social bliss? PM me if you want to do the refer!! love jan box! so trying the mask tonight, having a hard time posting here, not sure if site or my internet!!


 I'm down for joining a group so we can refer each other for discounts. I'll prob see my social bliss order before I see this popsugar box. Now it's updated to delivery next Weds. Are you freaking kidding me? It's not like I live in the middle of nowhere. I'm in Vegas!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 17, 2014)

> I won't eat any type of mushroom or mushroom product since the thought of it just makes me want to gag (popcorn will go to my mushroom loving bf), but I find it totally fascinating that they need to have trained pigs to find those truffles. That's crazy! Considering everything now is so mechanical and planned out, it just seems really neat and old fashioned!


 Actually, since they do have to rely on pigs and dogs (inferior to the pigs but less likely to eat the truffle), the supply is really low and the value of the truffles is insanely high. The recent widespread availability of truffle flavored anything these days is generally due to synthetically made truffle oil. It's meant to simulate the flavor and taste of truffles.


----------



## Kyleyz (Jan 17, 2014)

Where is everyone getting all these free nail files from? Dang, I always have to buy mine...I really liked this box.  Maybe because the items were more classic and seemed for some reason more "grown-up" I can't wait to see what February brings!


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 17, 2014)

> Where is everyone getting all these free nail files from? Dang, I always have to buy mine...I really liked this box.Â  Maybe because the items were more classic and seemed for some reason more "grown-up" I can't wait to see what February brings!


 I thought the same thing! Where are all the free files?!


----------



## roskandy (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyleyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where is everyone getting all these free nail files from? Dang, I always have to buy mine...I really liked this box.  Maybe because the items were more classic and seemed for some reason more "grown-up" I can't wait to see what February brings!
I think pretty much every sub I've ever done has had one or more free nail files &gt;&lt; I guess it's a good way to add an extra "item" w/o increasing the price too much?


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 17, 2014)

The sample website PINCHme also offered these exact Revlon/Marchesa files as a free sample, so these aren't that exciting for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 17, 2014)

> The sample website PINCHme also offered these exact Revlon/Marchesa files as a free sample, so these aren't that exciting for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've only ever been able to get anything from them once. They're always sold out by the time I get there!


----------



## Eleda (Jan 17, 2014)

i got 3 free Marchesa/Revlon collection gift boxes from gilt giveaway 2 weeks ago (they did it that you just put them in your cart and check out with free shipping).


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've only ever been able to get anything from them once. They're always sold out by the time I get there!

New samples go live every other tuesday at 12 pm EST on the dot. This coming Tuesday is a sample day. I usually go to the site right at noon and log in and there's usually samples there. They're usually gone within minutes though so you have to be quick!


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 17, 2014)

> New samples go live every other tuesday at 12 pm EST on the dot. This coming Tuesday is a sample day. I usually go to the site right at noon and log in and there's usually samples there. They're usually gone within minutes though so you have to be quick!


 thanks for the heads up! Makes sense why I don't get them, that's my hike day! Lol


----------



## emwdz (Jan 17, 2014)

I had a problem with my PopSugar box this month so I just joined MUT to see if anyone had some answers for me. After my subscription was about to end last month, I thought that I upgraded it to another 3 month subscription, but apparently I added on ANOTHER 3 month subscription. So this month I was billed for and received two boxes ... I've read a few threads and seen that this has happened to other people as well. When I contacted customer support, they canceled the subscription that I was now getting billed monthly for but said they were unable to refund me for the extra box. They said "...but we are unable to refund your duplicate January box. However, we would be more than happy to send you a package of our Favorite Items to remedy the issue! We would love to have you pass along a few items that you enjoy so we can make your package of goodies suited for you!"





 What?? I'm so confused. Has anyone ever heard of this happening or had them say this to them personally? What are the 'Favorite Items' that they are talking about?


----------



## nectarbean (Jan 17, 2014)

Their reply probably should be worded better. Seems confusing. I live in upstate ny and a 6pack of juice with coupon would cost me $65.00. Yea, no thanks.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those who really wanted an infuser water bottle, there is one for forty percent off on Fancy.com regularly $26. I would provide the link, but their site is such a bizarro mess, it just has pop up windows and no links.

I think this is the bottle, but I don't see the 40% off. Also it doesn't say if the plastic parts are BPA free. Hmm.

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Actually, since they do have to rely on pigs and dogs (inferior to the pigs but less likely to eat the truffle), the supply is really low and the value of the truffles is insanely high. The recent widespread availability of truffle flavored anything these days is generally due to *synthetically made truffle oil*. It's meant to simulate the flavor and taste of truffles.

Oh gross! How do we know if it's synthetic truffle or not?

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I thought the same thing! Where are all the free files?!

Third! Here I am buying my nail files like a sucker!

Quote: Originally Posted by *emwdz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a problem with my PopSugar box this month so I just joined MUT to see if anyone had some answers for me. After my subscription was about to end last month, I thought that I upgraded it to another 3 month subscription, but apparently I added on ANOTHER 3 month subscription. So this month I was billed for and received two boxes ... I've read a few threads and seen that this has happened to other people as well. When I contacted customer support, they canceled the subscription that I was now getting billed monthly for but said they were unable to refund me for the extra box. They said "...but we are unable to refund your duplicate January box. However, we would be more than happy to send you a package of our Favorite Items to remedy the issue! *We would love to have you pass along a few items that you enjoy so we can make your package of goodies suited for you!*"




 What?? I'm so confused. Has anyone ever heard of this happening or had them say this to them personally? What are the 'Favorite Items' that they are talking about?

*Reads that*......*Re-reads it*......Yeah, I got nothing. What the heck do they mean by that?

PS: You're insanely pretty! So jealous, lol.


----------



## emwdz (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
*Reads that*......*Re-reads it*......Yeah, I got nothing. What the heck do they mean by that?

PS: You're insanely pretty! So jealous, lol.
 
I know, I'm so confused! I thought maybe it was just me misreading it. I've been asking around but so far no one knows any more than I do. I guess I'll just have to reply to them and say something along the lines of "yes, give me your free stuff, whatever that may be."  And thank you!

Well, I guess I have a full, unopened PopSugar box for trade.


----------



## sylarana (Jan 17, 2014)

To me it sounds like they want you to tell them what kind of items you like and they will then send you some of those things ...


----------



## sylarana (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh and I totally loved everything in this month's box!


----------



## afwife8405 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emwdz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a problem with my PopSugar box this month so I just joined MUT to see if anyone had some answers for me. After my subscription was about to end last month, I thought that I upgraded it to another 3 month subscription, but apparently I added on ANOTHER 3 month subscription. So this month I was billed for and received two boxes ... I've read a few threads and seen that this has happened to other people as well. When I contacted customer support, they canceled the subscription that I was now getting billed monthly for but said they were unable to refund me for the extra box. They said "...but we are unable to refund your duplicate January box. However, we would be more than happy to send you a package of our Favorite Items to remedy the issue! We would love to have you pass along a few items that you enjoy so we can make your package of goodies suited for you!"




 What?? I'm so confused. Has anyone ever heard of this happening or had them say this to them personally? What are the 'Favorite Items' that they are talking about?
I think they are saying they want you to pass along the items in your extra box to other people in your life and they will send you another box of stuff to make for the extra charge.


----------



## glambooklounge (Jan 17, 2014)

Received my box today. Upon gazing at the contents, I realized that I could not use the calendar, so I made the art into greeting cards, using Mildred &amp; Mabel's plain cards. I'm planning on giving the *Moscow *one to my brother since he is in love with all things Russian.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*New York *looks a little wonky in comparison; I should have looked closer before I glued it. Oh, well. The rest of the 10 months will look glorious!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glambooklounge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Received my box today. Upon gazing at the contents, I realized that I could not use the calendar, so I made the art into greeting cards, using Mildred &amp; Mabel's plain cards. I'm planning on giving the *Moscow *one to my brother since he is in love with all things Russian.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*New York *looks a little wonky in comparison; I should have looked closer before I glued it. Oh, well. The rest of the 10 months will look glorious!




Wow that looks gorgeous! Great idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glambooklounge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Received my box today. Upon gazing at the contents, I realized that I could not use the calendar, so I made the art into greeting cards, using Mildred &amp; Mabel's plain cards. I'm planning on giving the *Moscow *one to my brother since he is in love with all things Russian.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*New York *looks a little wonky in comparison; I should have looked closer before I glued it. Oh, well. The rest of the 10 months will look glorious!




So pretty! I want to do that...but I also want to use my calendar (even though I don't have a desk to set it on at this time...) I guess I'll use it this year, then make pretty cards out of it next year!!


----------



## midanmacaron (Jan 17, 2014)

I just did my unboxing video check it out if you want to see what is in the box? 

P.S. Youtube Thumbnail isn't that great &gt;.&lt; I hate when they chose it for me.


----------



## lorez88 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so excited to get my box because I feel like I'm going to love everything once I get it in my hands, but my delivery date isn't until Wednesday! I live in CA, so that's kind of ridiculous, but since they say patience is a virtue, I'll try to exercise mine.

SIGH... tick tock...





Also, I'm considering dropping Popsugar to try Nina Garcia's Quarterly box, but I'm still on the fence because before subscribing to Popsugar in October, I had coveted it for so long!


----------



## glambooklounge (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm glad you like them! Here are Paris and London. And these will probably be the last ones, since I don't want to flood the thread with DIY shots lol. I decided to make them into cards early since they would probably get bent or rumpled if I let them be.


----------



## glambooklounge (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorez88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited to get my box because I feel like I'm going to love everything once I get it in my hands, but my delivery date isn't until Wednesday! I live in CA, so that's kind of ridiculous, but since they say patience is a virtue, I'll try to exercise mine.

SIGH... tick tock...





Also, I'm considering dropping Popsugar to try Nina Garcia's Quarterly box, but I'm still on the fence because before subscribing to Popsugar in October, I had coveted it for so long!
I live in Cali too. There's that sinking feeling I get as the box moves from Watsonville to Sacramento, since I'm all the way down south. I'm like, nooo!!! Why are you moving north?!!! But Smartpost. Mmhmm. 

Nina Garcia's box looks fab.  I liked the beauty products in NG's fall quarterly box, but I'm staying with Popsugar for the home decor/other stuff. Since this is my second box, I'll give Popsugar a few more months to see if I want to stay or try something else out. I'm enjoying it so far, so switching seems unlikely.


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 17, 2014)

Got my first box today yay! My thoughts:

Juicing book: Really pretty, much nicer than I imagined. I don't think I'll get into juicing but I do make smoothies so this will give me some inspiration.

Nail files: Cute design, always need them when I don't have them so now I'm well stocked!

Popcorn: I couldn't taste the truffle flavor that much (maybe just me?), I could however really smell it but for me the taste wasn't coming through. Bag is huge though, it will last a long time since I can only handle a couple handfuls of popcorn at a time.

Calendar: Love traveling and this is so cute! I've been to a few cities on it and it brings back good memories and makes me want to travel again! It is a little smaller than I expected but that's no problem, it's going on my desk immediately!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Detox face mask: Haven't tried it yet but sooooo in need of a good facial! I wouldn't pay $40 for it even if its amazing so I'm glad to try it out in this box.

Gloves: I live in San Diego but visit SLC sometimes so these may come in use in the future!

Overall, really nice box. Not as exciting as past ones I've seen which made me want to sign up for PS but I'm not at all disappointed and I look forward to February's box! I used the 3 for 2 code so I'm going until March to see if I will continue. Crossing my fingers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glambooklounge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm glad you like them! Here are Paris and London. And these will probably be the last ones, since I don't want to flood the thread with DIY shots lol. I decided to make them into cards early since they would probably get bent or rumpled if I let them be. 





These are CUTE!


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 17, 2014)

Just in case the Popsugar curators actually read this... I just want to say that I really like that they chose subtle colored gloves. Just because this is a woman's box doesn't mean everything has to always be jewel toned or pink. I like the grey and black.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just in case the Popsugar curators actually read this... I just want to say that I really like that they chose subtle colored gloves. Just because this is a woman's box doesn't mean everything has to always be jewel toned or pink. I like the grey and black.
I agree...as much as I love color, I have two different winter coats that are very different, and I like that i can wear these gloves with both!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 18, 2014)

> I'm so excited to get my box because I feel like I'm going to love everything once I get it in my hands, but my delivery date isn't until Wednesday! I live in CA, so that's kind of ridiculous, but since they say patience is a virtue, I'll try to exercise mine. SIGH... tick tock...:doze: Also, I'm considering dropping Popsugar to try Nina Garcia's Quarterly box, but I'm still on the fence because before subscribing to Popsugar in October, I had coveted it for so long!


 Same delivery date for your "neighbor" in Vegas. But I have to say, that's absurd to the millionth power for you. You'll love the Nina Garcia by the way, if you do decide to try it. I loved mine!


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 18, 2014)

> Just in case the Popsugar curators actually read this... I just want to say that I really like that they chose subtle colored gloves. Just because this is a woman's box doesn't mean everything has to always be jewel toned or pink. I like the grey and black.





> I agree...as much as I love color, I have two different winter coats that are very different, and I like that i can wear these gloves with both!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes!! I am so glad they are pretty neutral!!


----------



## lorez88 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glambooklounge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I live in Cali too. There's that sinking feeling I get as the box moves from Watsonville to Sacramento, since I'm all the way down south. I'm like, nooo!!! Why are you moving north?!!! But Smartpost. Mmhmm. 

Nina Garcia's box looks fab.  I liked the beauty products in NG's fall quarterly box, but I'm staying with Popsugar for the home decor/other stuff. Since this is my second box, I'll give Popsugar a few more months to see if I want to stay or try something else out. I'm enjoying it so far, so switching seems unlikely. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same delivery date for your "neighbor" in Vegas. But I have to say, that's absurd to the millionth power for you. You'll love the Nina Garcia by the way, if you do decide to try it. I loved mine!

It really is ridiculous, to be honest. I live in central CA so I get to watch the notifications while my box travels further north, then south of me, circle a couple of areas in SoCal, and then finally make the trip to me. It drives me crazy!

I loved the Fall Nina Garcia box when I saw it, Fashion Diva! Do you know if the next box is due in February or March? I'm still recovering from Christmas so I'm deliberating about taking the plunge on it.


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 18, 2014)

Got my box today, and still really like it. I do kind of think one more item would have rounded it out, but I am pleased with the value it has for me. Tried the pipcorn, and it's delicious! Very subtle truffle flavor, and there's SO MUCH OF IT!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 18, 2014)

> It really is ridiculous, to be honest. I live in central CA so I get to watch the notifications while my box travels further north, then south of me, circle a couple of areas in SoCal, and then finally make the trip to me. It drives me crazy! I loved the Fall Nina Garcia box when I saw it, Fashion Diva! Do you know if the next box is due in February or March? I'm still recovering from Christmas so I'm deliberating about taking the plunge on it.Â


 I watched my box pass over NV, land in Phoenix, and then backtrack to NV. It's actually sitting in Las Vegas since yesterday morning but still not scheduled for delivery until next Weds! Completely inefficient much? Sheesh! I think the next one is in March but I'd need to look in my last email to confirm. I went ahead and subbed to Social Bliss in the meantime, in place of popsugar (this was the end of my 6 month sub I got for my birthday in Aug). I didn't care for the majority of the boxes, though two of them were fantastic and I used everything in them. But it's just too random in terms of product selection for my taste. My Coco Rocha Fancy Box turned into that, too and I dropped it. Maybe someday I'll come back to popsugar (I'm sure next month will be amazing knowing my luck)! I haven't been disappointed yet with the Nina Garcia Quarterly sub. I think it's worth the gamble. Social Bliss bills itself as a fashion accessories and lifestyle products sub. They have a money back guarantee, like Wantables, so to me there's no risk involved. I say go for it! Then again, I'm a bit of an enabler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 18, 2014)

There are a couple of posts on PS's FB page that the tech gloves don't work with iPhones. Can anyone with an iPhone confirm this?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There are a couple of posts on PS's FB page that the tech gloves don't work with iPhones. Can anyone with an iPhone confirm this?
They work fine with my iphone 5.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 18, 2014)

> There are a couple of posts on PS's FB page that the tech gloves don't work with iPhones. Can anyone with an iPhone confirm this?


 They worked with my iPhone 5.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There are a couple of posts on PS's FB page that the tech gloves don't work with iPhones. Can anyone with an iPhone confirm this?
They work just fine with my iPhone 4!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a 5 also the gloves work fine.


----------



## sarahinnola (Jan 18, 2014)

Has anyone tried to use the Juice Generation promo code? I loved this box, and I juice everyday, twice a day, so the book was great for ideas. Thought I'd order a six pack to try something different, and the shipping was just under $45. Is that a mistake or is it really that expensive? Lol.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There are a couple of posts on PS's FB page that the tech gloves don't work with iPhones. Can anyone with an iPhone confirm this?
I have a 5s and they work on the screen but to get into my phone I can't use the fingerprint scan so I have to type my  passcode in....major problems I face in life I know




 :sarcasm to the 10th degree:


----------



## sarahinnola (Jan 18, 2014)

Also- just used the Rifle Paper Co code- not to be an enabler, but they have the cutest things. Ordered a pretty new phone case.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## afwife8405 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a 5s and they work on the screen but to get into my phone I can't use the fingerprint scan so I have to type my  passcode in....major problems I face in life I know



 :sarcasm to the 10th degree:


I have a 5s and it works for me too.

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Also- just used the Rifle Paper Co code- not to be an enabler, but they have the cutest things. Ordered a pretty new phone case.





I think I am going to use my code on a phone case, too. I really like the designs they have but then I am covering the pretty gold on my iphone 5s. I think I want the NYC case. Which one did you get?


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Also- just used the Rifle Paper Co code- not to be an enabler, but they have the cutest things. Ordered a pretty new phone case.




OMG! The phone cases are adorable!!


----------



## afwife8405 (Jan 18, 2014)

I just made the PB split smoothie on page 123 of the Juice Generation Book for breakfast and it is delicious! I added a half scoop of protein powder and it is the perfect breakfast to go along with the sore throat I woke up with today.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm using the face mask right now...so weird/I love it! It foams and bubbles on your skin!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 18, 2014)

I got my box today!!!!! All I can say is that I love it...I love it more in person. The detox mask is huge! Along with that bag of pipcorn I just had some and it's delicious. I am not sure how truffle is suppose to taste like?? The juice book is interesting, it will definetly inspire me to drink/ eat better. Gloves are neat, very cold where I live so it's a plus. Nail files are great, I always do my nails at home so it's a bit plus for me. The calendar is adorable!!!! I don't like how it doesn't have the days of the week.


----------



## sarahinnola (Jan 18, 2014)

> I have a 5s and it works for me too. I think I am going to use my code on a phone case, too. I really like the designs they have but then I am covering the pretty gold on my iphone 5s. I think I want the NYC case. Which one did you get?


 I ordered the paint strokes inlay for the 5s. I live in Chicago, and they don't have one for here. The city one's were cute tho.


----------



## sarahinnola (Jan 18, 2014)

> OMG! The phone cases are adorable!!


 Sorry for being an enabler, lol.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 18, 2014)

Got my box today too! I'm really sad the gloves were too big but I like everything else and am looking forward to trying the mask.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Also- just used the Rifle Paper Co code- not to be an enabler, but they have the cutest things. Ordered a pretty new phone case.





Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG! The phone cases are adorable!!
Yea they are! I was going to order one for my Galaxy S4 but wanted to see what the "front" of the case looked like and I did a google search and found the S4 cases are on sale at Anthropologie for $14.95! Guess I will be using that 10% coupon on something else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 18, 2014)

> Got my box today too! I'm really sad the gloves were too big but I like everything else and am looking forward to trying the mask.


 Glad I'm not the only one swimming in the gloves. They're pretty blah IMO, and I'm not a fan of such an open weave kind of design (they look masculine to me). Neutrals are great but there really wasn't any color to be found in the whole box. Even the calendar is pretty muted, cute, but nothing I would ever be interested in buying for myself in the digital age (but I do make cards on occasion so that's my plan for it). The mask looks interesting and is a great size, and I'm curious to try the pipcorn, but otherwise the box was a miss for me. Getting nail files for me was like getting black socks for Christmas as a kid. Yes, I'll use them but they don't exactly blow up my skirt. I'm gifting the juice book to a juice loving vegan girlfriend, which is fine, but I would have preferred something I could keep/use since I just spent the last month buying for others. Juicing is kind of a niche market so it wasn't likely to have mass appeal. I opted not to renew my sub. My experience over the last 6 months has been about 50/50 like-dislike. Overall I'm glad I tried it. Maybe someday I'll try it again but for now I'm on to testing other lifestyle subs, specifically Social Bliss.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 18, 2014)

This box didn't blow me over, BUT I am pretty sure I will use everything in it so it was definitely worth the $40 to me.  I am still holding onto hope that I get a box I feel is amazing before my current sub runs out.  But if not...there are so many others out there that I want to try too!

Between my son and I, the pipcorn is more than half-way gone already...the calender is on my desk, I'll use the gloves since we definitely have winter happening right now, I'm excited to try the mask later tonight, and the juicing book has me all excited to try juicing at home (once I get a blender/juicer) and is something my boyfriend will likely use to get some new ideas for add-ins to smoothies he already makes regularly.  I also used the Rifle Paper Co discount code to order a couple cards for Valentine's Day &lt;3


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Jan 18, 2014)

My box just shipped out on Friday, so hopefully it'll show up sometime next week? I'm excited to try the face mask and pipcorn, but I'm not overly thrilled about the calendar. It's cute but I have an office calendar already. Maybe I can find it a place in my room, otherwise I'll try to pass it along to someone who hasn't gotten a calendar yet (though at this point I'm sure that pool of people is rather shallow). I get gel nails done so the nail files are kind of a miss, but I will take them to work cuz you never know when one will be needed. I'll wait until I get the gloves and book to pass judgement. I am a big fan of green smoothies though, but juicing most likely won't happen for me.


----------



## MsBLittleton (Jan 18, 2014)

I got my box today!!! I must say I am actually pleased with this box! Is worth the $40, bc it's all things I A. Wouldn't have thought of to buy or B. Wouldn't have wanted to spend $ on it! The mask is great, it's like Rice Krispies on your face! Lol. I'm gonna use the calendar in my desk at work and then next year turn the prints into a beautiful collection of matted frames above my guest bed! Gloves are thicker than I thought, better quality than the $5 regular gloves I have now that aren't tech gloves! The book may be used but it's a beautiful book for my shelve if not. Files, will be used and they're pretty if I loan hem out! Popcorn has already been given away to a true truffle lover (I'm not a fan).


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh no! I just realize there is a hole in my gloves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Looks like a stitching problem. I contacted Popsugar and am hoping they will give me quick response and send me a replacement. Maybe those gloves aren't great quality after all.


----------



## gabbertelly (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow! I actually LOVE this box. I wasn't sure when I saw the spoilers but everything is perfect for me! I love juicing, and this is a high quality book. Popcorn is delicious and these gloves are cute, warm and practical. For being a travel guru, this calendar is awesome. The only thing I'm meh about are the nail files, but I'm sure they'll get used. Now let's just hope my skin enjoys the mask and I will be one happy camper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gabbertelly (Jan 19, 2014)

I have an iPhone 5s and an iPad and the gloves seem to be working just fine with both of them! I wonder why they said that...


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 19, 2014)

> I have an iPhone 5s and an iPad and the gloves seem to be working just fine with both of them! I wonder why they said that... :wassatt: Â


 They work perfectly fine with my I pad mini and my I Phone 5! Love them! I also love his box and am very happy with it! The only thing I was unsure about was the Juicing book! but thought it would be great to try out.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 19, 2014)

Since the gloves were huge on me, I gave them to hubby and they fit him fine. So I'm down to 4 items I get to keep (already gave away the juicing book to a vegan friend who loves green juice; I did a cleanse and if I never saw green beverages again it would be too soon!)


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 19, 2014)

Just tried the mask for the first time... what a strange feeling! It tickled so much!!! But my skin felt super soft and smooth after =o) Love this month!


----------



## sarahinnola (Jan 19, 2014)

> Yea they are! I was going to order one for my Galaxy S4 but wanted to see what the "front" of the case looked like and I did a google search and found the S4 cases are on sale at Anthropologie for $14.95! Guess I will be using that 10% coupon on something else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I read your post, and went to the site, but thankfully the case I ordered was sold out- not on sale. For a minute I was like, oh ****, lol.


----------



## skyflower (Jan 19, 2014)

For the people who don't have a juicer but want to learn to eat healthier I recommend flipping through the book anyways. There's a lot of great information on buying, storing, washing, combining fruits and veggies, and it is a really quick read. I love this box and will use everything in it. Looking forward to using the gloves the next time it gets cold in coastal southern California ;-)


----------



## lsarao (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh no! I just realize there is a hole in my gloves




. Looks like a stitching problem. I contacted Popsugar and am hoping they will give me quick response and send me a replacement. Maybe those gloves aren't great quality after all.
I had the same issue. Big hole right under the black part of the texting finger.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I emailed them a few days ago but still haven't gotten a response. Keep me posted on your results. Fingers crossed.


----------



## teenyfish (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lsarao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the same issue. Big hole right under the black part of the texting finger.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I emailed them a few days ago but still haven't gotten a response. Keep me posted on your results. Fingers crossed. 
Yep - same problem as you guys!


----------



## nectarbean (Jan 19, 2014)

The pinkies of my gloves are freakishly long. Like 2 inches longer than my pinky finger lol. At least the other fingers fit ok enough.


----------



## Lesliek0211 (Jan 19, 2014)

Tried the mask last night and it drove me crazy. It was like an itching sensation so I kept having to wipe parts of it off to relieve it. I will say, though, that my face is super smooth today! I'll be using it again and I'm going to have my sister try it tonight. The desk calendar is a perfect size for my desk. The gloves look masculine to me, but I'll wear them.


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 19, 2014)

> The pinkies of my gloves are freakishly long. Like 2 inches longer than my pinky finger lol. At least the other fingers fit ok enough.


 Yes, same for me! Although the other fingers are too long for me as well. The pinkie one takes the cake and is a good 1/2 or 3/4 in too long!! They also pull weird where the thumb meets the palm which is weird because they are huge everywhere else, makes me wonder if these gloves were seconds, seems odd the fingers would be way too long for so many.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lesliek0211* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tried the mask last night and it drove me crazy. It was like an itching sensation so I kept having to wipe parts of it off to relieve it. I will say, though, that my face is super smooth today! I'll be using it again and I'm going to have my sister try it tonight. The desk calendar is a perfect size for my desk. The gloves look masculine to me, but I'll wear them.

I personally don't really think they look masculine, just a little boring, BUT since they're so simple they'd be really easy to "spruce up", a little! could add some cute buttons or something to the cuffs, or a ruffle, or ribbon...could make them a bit more fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The pinkies of my gloves are freakishly long. Like 2 inches longer than my pinky finger lol. At least the other fingers fit ok enough.

Yes, same for me! Although the other fingers are too long for me as well. The pinkie one takes the cake and is a good 1/2 or 3/4 in too long!! They also pull weird where the thumb meets the palm which is weird because they are huge everywhere else, makes me wonder if these gloves were seconds, seems odd the fingers would be way too long for so many. I don't think there's anything "wrong" with them, per se, just that gloves are an item that should probably be sized if they're going to send them out in a box like this. I have long fingers and large hands, so these fit me very well...most "one size' gloves are too short for me and drive me nuts. These might be sized a little larger than some in hopes of making them more suitable for a larger variety of adults (it's easier to wear gloves that are a bit too big than it is to wear them that are too small)?

I myself am glad to get them, but yeah, gloves are the kind of item I generally prefer to be able to try on or size before buying!


----------



## s112095 (Jan 19, 2014)

The longer I've had the box the more I like it. I just used the face mask and even if it did nothing I enjoyed the way it felt. I took the calendar to work and it's cute there.. I'll definitely save some of the cards for cute framing and hanging. 

The gloves aren't really my thing but having an extra pair is always good here. They're BIG! I can wear kids mittens though so I'm probably not the best judge of size. They felt a little thin, but better than nothing in an emergency. 

I hate the die of truffle so the popcorn is a no go. But solid and mostly useful this month.


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 19, 2014)

THe box is "ok" to me.  I started to read the Juice book and it's more in the eating super healthy vein than a recipe book to me.  So for me, it's not something that I am interested in.  There were some interesting facts in there that I learned, like if you are going to buy organic, these are the fruits to buy because the non-organic version is heavily treated with pesticides, etc.  This will go on my trade list or I will gift to someone who either juices or wants to get into juicing.

The gloves are big on me but so are my other tech gloves.  If I want to use them for my phone, I have to pull the fingers back so that my tips are touching the "tech" part of the gloves.

The calendar is ehe. I already have too many. So I don't know what to do with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for the mask, it was "interesting". I used it and it burned in places so I had to wipe it off where it burned and I didn't notice any difference in my skin afterwards or the next day.  I will try it again though.  

I do love the popcorn though.  


I do think this box is so much better than December's box.  So much better buy still not the best I have seen. I have one more month on my subscription and then I don't know what I will do.  I'll probably resub because I am deathly afraid of missing a great box, like I did in November.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 19, 2014)

I just unsubscribed... I didn't realize how hard it would be! Right when I went to click the unsubscribe button I had major visions of my dream box being next month. Lol.


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 19, 2014)

> I don't think there's anything "wrong" with them, per se, just that gloves are an item that should probably be sized if they're going to send them out in a box like this. I have long fingers and large hands, so these fit me very well...most "one size' gloves are too short for me and drive me nuts. These might be sized a little larger than someÂ in hopes of making them more suitable for a larger variety of adults (it's easier to wear gloves that are a bit too big than it is to wear them that are too small)? I myself am glad to get them, but yeah, gloves are the kind of item I generally prefer to be able to try on or size before buying!


 I wonder if I could complain to PS and get something else?? Isn't that what ppl did last time the sized item in the box didn't fit??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorez88 (Jan 19, 2014)

> I watched my box pass over NV, land in Phoenix, and then backtrack to NV. It's actually sitting in Las Vegas since yesterday morning but still not scheduled for delivery until next Weds! Completely inefficient much? Sheesh! I think the next one is in March but I'd need to look in my last email to confirm. I went ahead and subbed to Social Bliss in the meantime, in place of popsugar (this was the end of my 6 month sub I got for my birthday in Aug). I didn't care for the majority of the boxes, though two of them were fantastic and I used everything in them. But it's just too random in terms of product selection for my taste. My Coco Rocha Fancy Box turned into that, too and I dropped it. Maybe someday I'll come back to popsugar (I'm sure next month will be amazing knowing my luck)! I haven't been disappointed yet with the Nina Garcia Quarterly sub. I think it's worth the gamble. Social Bliss bills itself as a fashion accessories and lifestyle products sub. They have a money back guarantee, like Wantables, so to me there's no risk involved. I say go for it! Then again, I'm a bit of an enabler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I agree that as much as it's fun to anticipate what's coming in the PS box, I just haven't really gotten anything that I never knew I needed. Thanks for being an enabler, I think I'm going to go for it! And then mope when I see the February popsugar box... But I'm pretty sure Nina won't disappoint!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aquaria527 (Jan 19, 2014)

I cannot stop eating the popcorn. The tiny kernels means that they take up more volume! The bag is so full! I'm eating large handfuls too and the bag is barely going down. THIS IS MY NEW FAVORITE THING.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm actually a little disappointed in the popcorn.  I was hoping for a good truffle flavor, but I don't taste it.  Actually, my popcorn doesn't even smell like truffle.  Not that this has stopped me from eating almost the whole bag, haha, but it just tastes like salted popcorn to me.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 20, 2014)

> I just unsubscribed... I didn't realize how hard it would be! Right when I went to click the unsubscribe button I had major visions of my dream box being next month. Lol.


 I couldn't even find the unsubscribe button on the site. I had to email and ask to be unsubbed. Maybe it's a mobile app glitch? The only non iPad/notepad computer I own is my netbook (which I never use anymore) and my government owned laptop (which I can't use for fun stuff since I'm blocked from just about every non government website). I do wish more retail websites were tablet optimized, but I digress. I definitely hear you about being afraid of missing a good month. I figure I stuck around for the last 6, a few great, a few ok or less. That's good enough to set my mind at ease. But it's kind of like walking away from a slot machine and seeing the next person who sits down at it hit the jackpot. Or at least so I'm told since I don't really gamble (even though most non locals think everyone who lives here lives on the strip, lol)! Worst case scenario, we resub and hope the good boxes continue.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They work just fine with my iPhone 4!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They work fine with my iphone 5. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They worked with my iPhone 5.

Ok good It sounds like I'll be okay then with my iPhone.

Quote: Originally Posted by *gabbertelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have an iPhone 5s and an iPad and the gloves seem to be working just fine with both of them! I wonder why they said that...



 

I wonder if the gloves were too big for the people who have the problems, so that the fingers aren't making proper contact with the screen? I don't know, but it's weird.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a 5s and they work on the screen but to get into my phone I can't use the fingerprint scan so I have to type my  passcode in....major problems I face in life I know



 :sarcasm to the 10th degree:

Haha, it's like First World Problems I understand what you mean though, that would be annoying.


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 20, 2014)

I just used the mask for the first time and it tickled my face so much while it was on!  Anyone else feel this sensation?  Is it supposed to feel like that?


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Glad I'm not the only one swimming in the gloves. They're pretty blah IMO, and I'm not a fan of such an open weave kind of design (they look masculine to me). Neutrals are great but there really wasn't any color to be found in the whole box. Even the calendar is pretty muted, cute, but nothing I would ever be interested in buying for myself in the digital age (but I do make cards on occasion so that's my plan for it). The mask looks interesting and is a great size, and I'm curious to try the pipcorn, but otherwise the box was a miss for me. Getting nail files for me was like getting black socks for Christmas as a kid. Yes, I'll use them but they don't exactly blow up my skirt. I'm gifting the juice book to a juice loving vegan girlfriend, which is fine, but I would have preferred something I could keep/use since I just spent the last month buying for others. Juicing is kind of a niche market so it wasn't likely to have mass appeal. I opted not to renew my sub. My experience over the last 6 months has been about 50/50 like-dislike. Overall I'm glad I tried it. Maybe someday I'll try it again but for now I'm on to testing other lifestyle subs, specifically Social Bliss.

Your post made me curious about Social Bliss so I signed up yesterday and got off the waiting list today. I wonder if I should take the plunge on the first box or wait until some reviews come out since it's a new sub. Also, we need a forum on here for Social Bliss!


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh no! I just realize there is a hole in my gloves




. Looks like a stitching problem. I contacted Popsugar and am hoping they will give me quick response and send me a replacement. Maybe those gloves aren't great quality after all.
Someone on PS's FB page mentioned the same problem. It seems like a common issue with the gloves I would contact PS about it and see if you can get a new pair.

Quote: Originally Posted by *lsarao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the same issue. Big hole right under the black part of the texting finger.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I emailed them a few days ago but still haven't gotten a response. Keep me posted on your results. Fingers crossed. 

Hopefully they'll get back to you soon! I contacted them about a problem I had with my planner from the Holiday Box and I heard back within 24 hours.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I personally don't really think they look masculine, just a little boring, BUT since they're so simple they'd be really easy to "spruce up", a little! could add some cute buttons or something to the cuffs, or a ruffle, or ribbon...could make them a bit more fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Oooh, I love this idea! I think I'm going to see what I can do to mine to make them more feminine. I don't like wearing things that read as unisex.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 20, 2014)

> I'm actually a little disappointed in the popcorn. Â I was hoping for a good truffle flavor, but I don't taste it. Â Actually, myÂ popcorn doesn't even smell like truffle. Â Not that this has stopped me from eating almost the whole bag, haha, but it just tastes like salted popcorn to me.


 Same here. Don't get me wrong, it's good popcorn but I don't really taste the truffle either. And I use truffle salt on a daily basis. Maybe I've deadened my taste buds with overuse, lol!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 20, 2014)

> Your post made me curious about Social Bliss so I signed up yesterday and got off the waiting list today. I wonder if I should take the plunge on the first box or wait until some reviews come out since it's a new sub. Also, we need a forum on here for Social Bliss!


 I'll start a new thread for Social Bliss. Good idea! I'm too impatient to wait for reviews. Guess that makes me a guinea pig.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 20, 2014)

Started a new thread under Subscriptions &amp; Sampling Programs for Social Bliss!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just used the mask for the first time and it tickled my face so much while it was on!  Anyone else feel this sensation?  Is it supposed to feel like that?

Mmmhmm, that's the bubbly oxygenating going on    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mpatt01 (Jan 20, 2014)

> I had a problem with my PopSugar box this month so I just joined MUT to see if anyone had some answers for me. After my subscription was about to end last month, I thought that I upgraded it to another 3 month subscription, but apparently I added on ANOTHER 3 month subscription. So this month I was billed for and received two boxes ... I've read a few threads and seen that this has happened to other people as well.Â When I contacted customer support, they canceled the subscription that I was now getting billed monthly for but said they were unable to refund me for the extra box. They said "...but we are unable to refund your duplicate January box. However, we would be more than happy to send you a package of our Favorite Items to remedy the issue! We would love to have you pass along a few items that you enjoy so we can make your package of goodies suited for you!"  Â What?? I'm so confused. Has anyone ever heard of this happening or had them say this to them personally? What are the 'Favorite Items' that they are talking about?


 They often send you a goodie when you contact them with a complaint. I would take this email to mean they are going to curate a new box for you since they cannot give you a refund. This new box will contain items from past boxes. So, let them know what you like so they have an idea of what to pack for you. It sounds pretty darn awesome to me!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh no! I just realize there is a hole in my gloves



. Looks like a stitching problem. I contacted Popsugar and am hoping they will give me quick response and send me a replacement. Maybe those gloves aren't great quality after all.


Quote: Originally Posted by *lsarao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the same issue. Big hole right under the black part of the texting finger.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I emailed them a few days ago but still haven't gotten a response. Keep me posted on your results. Fingers crossed. 
 I had this problem too! I took them out of the plastic to look at them and found a hole on the left glove. I emailed Popsugar yesterday (1/19) with photos of the damaged glove and received a response today. Here's a screencap of my email. They're going to send a replacement pair of the gloves that I will hopefully receive soon! (we'll see how long it takes, haha I've never needed anything replaced)


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

 I had this problem too! I took them out of the plastic to look at them and found a hole on the left glove. I emailed Popsugar yesterday (1/19) with photos of the damaged glove and received a response today. Here's a screencap of my email. They're going to send a replacement pair of the gloves that I will hopefully receive soon! (we'll see how long it takes, haha I've never needed anything replaced)





I received a replacement item from PS and they shipped on the same day I received an e-mail like the one above. It was shipped on December 23 and arrived on December 27. That's super fast, especially during the holidays. I was very impressed.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I received a replacement item from PS and they shipped on the same day I received an e-mail like the one above. It was shipped on December 23 and arrived on December 27. That's super fast, especially during the holidays. I was very impressed.
Oh wow, that's amazing! Did they send you a shipping notice email or did the item just arrive on your doorstep?


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh wow, that's amazing! Did they send you a shipping notice email or did the item just arrive on your doorstep? 

They didn't send a shipping notice. I was expecting them to but then the package just showed up so I was like "Looks like they shipped it" Hehe.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They didn't send a shipping notice. I was expecting them to but then the package just showed up so I was like "Looks like they shipped it" Hehe.
Hahaha, cool. I guess I'll wait for the gloves to arrive in the mail! XD


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha, cool. I guess I'll wait for the gloves to arrive in the mail! XD

Yeah it's like a a little surprise wondering when it will magically arrive on your doorstep, hehe


----------



## lsarao (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They didn't send a shipping notice. I was expecting them to but then the package just showed up so I was like "Looks like they shipped it" Hehe.
Hahaha, cool. I guess I'll wait for the gloves to arrive in the mail! XD

They emailed me back today and said they'd be happy to help me resolve this if I could just send them photos of the damaged gloves (not sure why I didn't think to do that originally - duh!). So I sent them photos today and keeping my fingers crossed for an undamaged new pair to appear on my doorstep. Thanks for sharing my anguish!


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 20, 2014)

Not to be off topic, but with the talk of Social Bliss on this thread, it made me wonder if anyone has even tried Fair Ivy? It's a sub service with either a jewellery or a jewellery + other item option, usually things like a purse, soap etc. I have been looking for some boards or a group online to discuss it but I can't seem to find any. Maybe I have to create one on here


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lsarao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They emailed me back today and said they'd be happy to help me resolve this if I could just send them photos of the damaged gloves (not sure why I didn't think to do that originally - duh!). So I sent them photos today and keeping my fingers crossed for an undamaged new pair to appear on my doorstep. Thanks for sharing my anguish! 
Yay I'm glad they've emailed you back too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully you'll get your new pair soon after they get your message with the photos!


----------



## queeenb (Jan 20, 2014)

I won't be getting my box til the 31st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> whatever

How is the mask for people with oily skin?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I won't be getting my box til the 31st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> whatever

How is the mask for people with oily skin?
My skin is combo (oily and regular) and it was really nice! It bubbles and foams on your face and just left it feeling nice and fresh.


----------



## Snolili (Jan 20, 2014)

I got my box on Saturday. For me it's not a bad box though I still wasn't knocked out of the park like I hoped.  

The gloves were too big but they fit hubs great and he likes them a lot. 

I do like the mask. I'm not sure I'll buy another bottle at retail but I'll use it.

We haven''t tried the pipcorn yet. Which sort of surprises me. But we haven't. 

The files are awfully cute, but they're still just files. 

The calander is pretty, but if I didn't have a desk at work, I wouldn't have a place to put it. 

The book is pretty but, hubs wasn't interested like I thought he'd be. This might go on ebay. 

Everything but the book will get used, but, well...yeah. 

I got my social bliss invite too and am wondering if I, too, should take the plunge, though I'm not sure, especially since I splurged in the Escape Monthly limited edition chocolate box for Valentine's day (yum). I'm going to cancel my popsugar box for now. I don't feel like my money is being wasted, but after four boxes, I'm ready to try something else. The Nina Quarterly box looked awesome, but $100 for a box of surprises is out of my comfort zone...


----------



## queeenb (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you! I have combination skin as well and prone to breakouts, so I have to be careful!


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 20, 2014)

> I got my boxÂ on Saturday. For me it's not a bad box though I still wasn't knocked out of the park like I hoped.Â Â  The gloves were too big but they fit hubs great and he likes them a lot.Â  I do like the mask. I'm not sure I'll buy another bottle at retail but I'll use it. We haven''t tried the pipcorn yet. Which sort of surprises me. But we haven't.Â  The files are awfully cute, but they're still just files.Â  The calander is pretty, but if I didn't have a desk at work, I wouldn't have a place to put it.Â  The book is pretty but, hubs wasn't interested like I thought he'd be. This might go on ebay.Â  Everything but the book will get used, but, well...yeah.Â  I got my social bliss invite too and am wondering if I, too, should take the plunge, though I'm not sure, especially since I splurged in the Escape Monthly limited edition chocolate box for Valentine's day (yum). I'm going to cancel my popsugar box for now. I don't feel like my money is being wasted,Â but after four boxes, I'm ready to try something else. The Nina Quarterly box looked awesome, but $100 for a box of surprises is out of my comfort zone...Â


 Check out the blog Ramblings Of A Suburban Mom for a review on the social Bliss box, she got her's today. Personally, it didn't look that great to me. I'm glad I waited to see reviews first.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Check out the blog Ramblings Of A Suburban Mom for a review on the social Bliss box, she got her's today. Personally, it didn't look that great to me. I'm glad I waited to see reviews first.

Second. I thought some of the things were kind of tacky.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 20, 2014)

> They emailed me back today and said they'd be happy to help me resolve this if I could just send them photos of the damaged gloves (not sure why I didn't think to do that originally - duh!). So I sent them photos today and keeping my fingers crossed for an undamaged new pair to appear on my doorstep. Thanks for sharing my anguish!Â





> Yay I'm glad they've emailed you back too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully you'll get your new pair soon after they get your message with the photos!


 Same here. They asked me for a picture and then got back after I sent it and said they would send me a replacement pair. Hoping the new pair is flawless. .


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree with you all and I therefore cancelled my box as I think because of the box they sent her and the post they put on FB about rocker stuff! I think that is what they are sending everyone this month. And I definitely don't want any of those items as they are just not me and I wouldn't use any of them! I wrote them a long note and told them that I thought this box was suppose to have more class than that and I didn't want to continue with the boxes and to cancel my sub if that is what's going out in the boxes. I hope I wasn't to harsh, but the stuff really wasn't my cup of tea so to say!!! Well, I would hold off if you are considering to see where the boxes go and if they get any better before investing in them. Take care.

I just got off the waiting list yesterday but haven't sign up yet because I wanted to see some reviews first. And this box sure doesn't make me want to sign up. I stand by my post on the SB thread that a fedora isn't rock and roll...unless you're Steven Tyler.

And I just can't believe the bullet necklace. I don't know what's worse: The fact that it's an actual bullet (maybe it's because I'm Canadian but I can't stand anything gun related) or that the "chain" is the same stuff you find attached to bathroom plugs from 1973.

No, just no.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 21, 2014)

> I just got off the waiting list yesterday but haven't sign up yet because I wanted to see some reviews first. And this box sure doesn't make me want to sign up. I stand by my post on the SB thread that a fedora isn't rock and roll...unless you're Steven Tyler. And I just can't believe the bullet necklace. I don't know what's worse: The fact that it's an actual bullet (maybe it's because I'm Canadian but I can't stand anything gun related) or that the "chain" is the same stuff you find attached to bathroom plugs from 1973. No, just no.


 To each their own. I signed up and am still excited. Anything has to be better than Popsugar. Given that the going rate for hats is around $40, that would have paid for the box for me.everyone has different taste but it doesn't necessarily make it tacky. I could care less whether items match a theme. I just care about the items themselves. I liked the studded clutch and the hat, so that's good enough for me. The other lifestyle stuff I could care less about. For me it's all about the fashion. Then again, I happen to like guns. Not as fashion but I am in the military reserves....


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


To each their own. I signed up and am still excited. Anything has to be better than Popsugar. Given that the going rate for hats is around $40, that would have paid for the box for me.everyone has different taste but it doesn't necessarily make it tacky. I could care less whether items match a theme. I just care about the items themselves. I liked the studded clutch and the hat, so that's good enough for me. The other lifestyle stuff I could care less about. For me it's all about the fashion. Then again, I happen to like guns. Not as fashion but I am in the military reserves....

To me the bullet necklace was tacky, but I wouldn't say the same thing for the hat. It's cute, but I'm not sure how wearable it is for most people. It's cute but I just know I couldn't pull it off, and there was nothing else in the box that I "had" to have. Maybe their next box will be better.


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 21, 2014)

I wonder if anyone can answer this question...

I received 2 Popsugar Must Have referrals, meaning that I should get 1 box for free because I achieved 'Influencer' status. I had signed up for a 3-month subscription, which ended this month. When I log into my account, I see the following:

Next Shipment
*Feb Box*
Status/Next Payment
*Feb 2014*
 
 
 
I assumed that I would get the February box for free due to referrals, but that's not clear, based on the above language of 'next payment'. Does anyone know if I have to do something special to redeem the free box (ex. click a button to redeem the free box)?

I'm just worried about 2 potential scenarios:

1. If I cancel, I won't be able to get the free box (Popsugar's FAQs states that only 'active' accounts can redeem referral bonus boxes). 

2. If I don't cancel, I don't get the free box because my account states that my next payment is for Feb 2014 and then I'll have to pay full price. 

I hope this post makes sense - it is quite late on the East Coast and I should be sleeping, but instead I'm thinking about subscription boxes...


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just got off the waiting list yesterday but haven't sign up yet because I wanted to see some reviews first. And this box sure doesn't make me want to sign up. I stand by my post on the SB thread that a fedora isn't rock and roll...unless you're Steven Tyler.

And I just can't believe the bullet necklace. I don't know what's worse: The fact that it's an actual bullet (maybe it's because I'm Canadian but I can't stand anything gun related) or that the "chain" is the same stuff you find attached to bathroom plugs from 1973.

No, just no.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree with you all and I therefore cancelled my box as I think because of the box they sent her and the post they put on FB about rocker stuff! I think that is what they are sending everyone this month. And I definitely don't want any of those items as they are just not me and I wouldn't use any of them! I wrote them a long note and told them that I thought this box was suppose to have more class than that and I didn't want to continue with the boxes and to cancel my sub if that is what's going out in the boxes. I hope I wasn't to harsh, but the stuff really wasn't my cup of tea so to say!!! Well, I would hold off if you are considering to see where the boxes go and if they get any better before investing in them. Take care.
Might want to bite your tongues a little.  There are girls here who are still excited for the box, or who would like the items in it.  Calling it classless and tacky isn't super nice.  

BTW, it's not an actual bullet.  It's a cartridge casing.  Can't tell from the photo if it's spent or not.


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
To me the bullet necklace was tacky, but I wouldn't say the same thing for the hat. It's cute, but I'm not sure how wearable it is for most people. It's cute but I just know I couldn't pull it off, and there was nothing else in the box that I "had" to have. Maybe their next box will be better.
I LOVE the necklace and the creators meaning behind it. http://www.shieldandhonor.com/about/our-story,  I work for the Army in Weapons and Defense Research and Development and I know a lot of women who would love this necklace, plus I am a former Marine.  I think the necklace is awesome and done in a classy way.  We each have out own opinions.  What one person deems classy, another may deem classless.  There is no reason to be rude or not nice to someone for what they like, even if it's different than someone else's taste.

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Might want to bite your tongues a little.  There are girls here who are still excited for the box, or who would like the items in it.  Calling it classless and tacky isn't super nice.  

BTW, it's not an actual bullet.  It's a cartridge casing.  Can't tell from the photo if it's spent or not.

Agreed.  The bullet casings are spent (it says it on the website).  The idea for the line of jewelry is quite inspiring and a portion of the proceeds are donated to the Intrepid Fallen Heroes Fund.


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I LOVE the necklace and the creators meaning behind it. http://www.shieldandhonor.com/about/our-story,  I work for the Army in Weapons and Defense Research and Development and I know a lot of women who would love this necklace, plus I am a former Marine.  I think the necklace is awesome and done in a classy way.  We each have out own opinions.  What one person deems classy, another may deem classless.  There is no reason to be rude or not nice to someone for what they like, even if it's different than someone else's taste.

Agreed.  The bullet casings are spent (it says it on the website).  The idea for the line of jewelry is quite inspiring and a portion of the proceeds are donated to the Intrepid Fallen Heroes Fund. 
Oh cool, I didn't click through to the website itself, just saw the photo on the blog.  Really awesome of the company to donate some money, thanks for the info.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emwdz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a problem with my PopSugar box this month so I just joined MUT to see if anyone had some answers for me. After my subscription was about to end last month, I thought that I upgraded it to another 3 month subscription, but apparently I added on ANOTHER 3 month subscription. So this month I was billed for and received two boxes ... I've read a few threads and seen that this has happened to other people as well. When I contacted customer support, they canceled the subscription that I was now getting billed monthly for but said they were unable to refund me for the extra box. They said "...but we are unable to refund your duplicate January box. However, we would be more than happy to send you a package of our Favorite Items to remedy the issue! We would love to have you pass along a few items that you enjoy so we can make your package of goodies suited for you!"




 What?? I'm so confused. Has anyone ever heard of this happening or had them say this to them personally? What are the 'Favorite Items' that they are talking about?
what ended up happening?  same thing happened to me.  Can't believe they opened a new subscription on the same account.  I would have started a new account with a new email address if I wanted duplicate boxes.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 21, 2014)

I think the necklace and purse look cool! I'm more on the edgy/urban side though (but saying that makes me sound like a tool! Ha!). Hats are tricky though as everyone looks so different in them. I have a few but never wear them. I do think this box is geared towards a younger and/or "rock and roll" kind of gal' so won't appeal to all. I love that there are all kinds of subs for all kinds of women.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 21, 2014)

There's a thread for SocialBliss, in case anyone wasn't aware -  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140276/social-bliss-merged

I'm looking forward to the Feb Box. Now to get PopSugar to respond about my duplicate box... wish I had caught it before it shipped.


----------



## paparazzimom (Jan 21, 2014)

Does anyone have any recent coupon codes? Pretty please


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicolesegarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone have any recent coupon codes? Pretty please





NEWYEAR was the last one I know of but I just tried it and it's not working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You might try waiting until closer to February's box and hopefully they release a new code.


----------



## sunsets (Jan 21, 2014)

Just adding another reflection on the Jan. box even though I know the convo is "old news" now.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I felt like every item had thought put into it.  It didn't feel like extras just thrown together.  It also had a more "grown up" feel to it.  No fluorescent pink rubber bracelets or watches!! Thank you, Popsugar.


----------



## emeline (Jan 21, 2014)

I just tried the face mask and needed to check MUT to see other reactions asap - this stuff feels like POP ROCKS on your face! As someone previously mentioned, that's because of the oxygenation but holy moly! What a neat experience lol


----------



## lorez88 (Jan 21, 2014)

I still haven't gotten my box guys! I weep every day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Jan 21, 2014)

> I still haven't gotten my box guys! I weep every day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My sympathies, that is really sad. That pipcorn is so yummy. And I really like the foamy face mask. I hope you like it when you get it.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 21, 2014)

I loved the comment that the face maskwas like to e krispies on your face. I loved the feel of this mask! And for dry skin it says you can use it as a cleanser and just tissue it off! Cool.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Jan 22, 2014)

Grr--still waiting for my box which shipped on the 14th and has been in Sacramento since the 17th but somehow the storms on the East Coast are effecting delivery. Fed Ex, it's never left CA! I am in CA! I could have driven to Sac and back 10+ times by now to get the package, get it together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jan 22, 2014)

I know that I'm the odd girl our here, but I loved the January 2013 box!  The ball turned out to be really useful when one son needed to do OT so a duplicate ball was great as I could do it with him.  The bright pink watch helped another child lie quietly through many a diaper change.  I loved the hot chocolate, and the marshmallow bits have been repurchased several times as a winter treat.  I think the key is, that was more of a mom box for my life stage at the time.  I'm not sure that even if I had gotten it this year I would have loved it as much, as I probably haven't worn the watch in 4 months.  For me, this month, the pipcorn was okay but I don't love tiny kernels.  I didn't need a calendar, those gloves aren't warm enough for me to use, I don't understand why anyone needs a cookbook to make juice, and I have a lot of masks to use up already.  I am looking forward to next month's box.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Jan 22, 2014)

I got my box today.

Everyone is right, that popcorn is the size of a small pillow, shockingly large! Also, flipping delicious.

I was so sad because the gloves don't fit--they are far too large. I don't have particularly small hands but the fingers on the gloves are a good .5" - 1" too big and now I'm sad because I was really looking forward to using them. When I put them on it looked like I was wearing dude gloves.

The face mask is also huge. From all the pictures it seemed much smaller, but that is a super grande product.

The calendar--tres cute and after the year is up I plan on doing something crafty with those images.

Nail files--meh, I can never have enough. Those can live at work for me and others.

As for the book...I have a juicer and a blender and all that jazz, but I usually just make up the recipes myself. I'll give it a go and if it's not too great I can always trade it in at the used bookstore.

Just still bummed about the gloves


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 22, 2014)

Has anyone read the book? It's not so much of a cookbook as it is about juicing. It's an interesting read!


----------



## Sherr (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today.

Everyone is right, that popcorn is the size of a small pillow, shockingly large! Also, flipping delicious.

I was so sad because the gloves don't fit--they are far too large. I don't have particularly small hands but the fingers on the gloves are a good .5" - 1" too big and now I'm sad because I was really looking forward to using them. When I put them on it looked like I was wearing dude gloves.

The face mask is also huge. From all the pictures it seemed much smaller, but that is a super grande product.

The calendar--tres cute and after the year is up I plan on doing something crafty with those images.

Nail files--meh, I can never have enough. Those can live at work for me and others.

As for the book...I have a juicer and a blender and all that jazz, but I usually just make up the recipes myself. I'll give it a go and if it's not too great I can always trade it in at the used bookstore.

Just still bummed about the gloves 




Why don't you try gently washing them, and then put them in the dryer (best in a dryer bag) and try to shrink them?


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Jan 23, 2014)

Still waiting (impatiently) for my box.  Apparently when I got the notification that it had shipped it only had initialized... which was last Friday.  It actually shipped Monday when it left Watsonville, CA.  Tuesday it Arrived and left Sacramento.... and as of Thursday I have no update.  Usually I get my boxes within a week of when they ship, but generally I get the notification that they are in Chicago the day before I receive them and, since I've got nothing I guess my box won't be here until next week?

I'm rather sad about this because my sister and I are crashing at our Mom's house on Saturday night and having a slumber party of sorts with our two younger sisters before we head to a bridal expo on Sunday - it would have been fun to have the face mask so we could all try it for a mini spa night!  I was thinking that they would all get a kick out of the 'pop rocks on your face' feeling!


----------



## Pinkchick76 (Jan 23, 2014)

Has anyone else had an issue with their tech gloves not working? I've seen a few posts about damaged gloves but I haven't read through all of the pages. My gloves have no damage but I cannot use any of my touchscreen devices with them on. They just seem like regular gloves with the black fingertips. I have a cheap pair of tech gloves from 5 Below and they work just fine. I am so disappointed! These gloves are really nice and much warmer than the cheap ones but they're useless if they don't actually work. I emailed Popsugar. I just wondered if anyone else had a similar issue. Thanks!


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pinkchick76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone else had an issue with their tech gloves not working? I've seen a few posts about damaged gloves but I haven't read through all of the pages. My gloves have no damage but I cannot use any of my touchscreen devices with them on. They just seem like regular gloves with the black fingertips. I have a cheap pair of tech gloves from 5 Below and they work just fine. I am so disappointed! These gloves are really nice and much warmer than the cheap ones but they're useless if they don't actually work. I emailed Popsugar. I just wondered if anyone else had a similar issue. Thanks!
I did find that I actually had to act as though I was pressing a button, whereas normally (without gloves) I gently tap ..if that makes any sense. Once I did that they work fine it just took me a little bit to adjust to using them. Also as others have said the fingers are a little on the long side so I had to make sure the pad of my finger was inside the black section. It is a little annoying but after using them for a few days I am used to it. Hope my little tips made sense


----------



## annielein (Jan 23, 2014)

I .FINALLY. got my box! Had to stay spoiler free the whole time for my very first box. I don't know how excited I am about this box, it is my first and a little underwhelming. I will use the juicing book as I already love to make green juice and smoothies. I think the techie gloves are super cool, i've been wanting some to keep for years (i live in the desert so i couldn't bring myself to buy them, honestly). I used the mask and it did make my skin very soft.. so I then put it on my feet.... hahaha! I think the popcorn is a nice and very filling snack. The calendar is pretty useless so no need for that, and the nail files are just whatever. I understand they can't win them all, so i'll be anxiously awaiting the next two months to see if I want to keep going with it =)


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annielein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I .FINALLY. got my box! Had to stay spoiler free the whole time for my very first box. I don't know how excited I am about this box, it is my first and a little underwhelming. I will use the juicing book as I already love to make green juice and smoothies. I think the techie gloves are super cool, i've been wanting some to keep for years (i live in the desert so i couldn't bring myself to buy them, honestly). I used the mask and it did make my skin very soft.. so I then put it on my feet.... hahaha! I think the popcorn is a nice and very filling snack. The calendar is pretty useless so no need for that, and the nail files are just whatever. I understand they can't win them all, so i'll be anxiously awaiting the next two months to see if I want to keep going with it =)
Pretty much sums up what I'm feeling, except for the juicing book. That won't get any use AT ALL. haha. It's not my favorite box, but overall I did like it.


----------



## nectarbean (Jan 24, 2014)

Has anyone who emailed PS about the gloves gotten a replacement item or credit? They asked for a picture (which I can't send until I'm home) and said they would offer a resolution. Wondering what that might be.


----------



## dbf0670 (Jan 24, 2014)

I just emailed them about my gloves today. We'll see what they say!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 24, 2014)

IMO the gloves are low quality- I've wore mine around 6 times and there are threads coming out everywhere and they're super stretched out- almost too big now ;-( This is my first pair of tech gloves and I do see the merit in them. Its awesome to be able to answer my phone and text without taking off my gloves. I live in MI &amp; this winter has just been brutally cold- I love the snow but hate single digit weather.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone who emailed PS about the gloves gotten a replacement item or credit? They asked for a picture (which I can't send until I'm home) and said they would offer a resolution. Wondering what that might be.
Just received my replacement pair today!


----------



## lsarao (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone who emailed PS about the gloves gotten a replacement item or credit? They asked for a picture (which I can't send until I'm home) and said they would offer a resolution. Wondering what that might be.
That's the same thing that happened to me. After I sent them photos they said they would send me a replacement pair of gloves. I have not received them yet though ... hopefully soon!


----------



## Shedonista (Jan 25, 2014)

> I still haven't gotten my box guys! I weep every day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i haven't either. I contacted PopSugar and they said it shows as delivered and I have to place a "lost package" filing with the post office. Oh, goody. I have to wait longer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> now that I know what's in it (Calendar esp) if it take much longer, I'm gonna ask them to send me another month's box. To be honest, I just bought techie gloves for $6 that look identical to the ones I've seen that were included and I have NO use for the book or the calendar ( I grew up juicing, teach others about juicing and healthful eating and have 3 wall calendars up and no flat surfaces to put the calendar on). The mask, I am like "meh". I just got a few new masks. I'd love the popcorn, not for $40 though. So...those are my thoughts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If nothing else, I will gift, trade or something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't know if anyone else received a survey for the December and Holiday Limited Edition Box for Him or Her but I received one. I found it in my spam.junk mail folder.  You can choose which box(es) you received and it asked you to rate on a scale of 1-5 or N/A Love it being 5 and Hate it being 1 each item you received in the box and then the entire box itself.  

So if you haven't received the survey, check your spam. I don't know if they sent this to everyone.  This is the first time I received a survey for a box and I have been subbing for several months now.  I put Hate it for December. I feel like, finally, they are asking for feedback!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh man. I got excited about the Juice Coupon...

Filled up my 6-pack of juice into my cart...make an account...enter the coupon...

$50 shipping? uhhh no thanks.


----------



## roskandy (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if anyone else received a survey for the December and Holiday Limited Edition Box for Him or Her but I received one. I found it in my spam.junk mail folder.  You can choose which box(es) you received and it asked you to rate on a scale of 1-5 or N/A Love it being 5 and Hate it being 1 each item you received in the box and then the entire box itself.  

So if you haven't received the survey, check your spam. I don't know if they sent this to everyone.  This is the first time I received a survey for a box and I have been subbing for several months now.  I put Hate it for December. I feel like, finally, they are asking for feedback!
Yup! I was looking through my spam for something else and I got one too. The survey is a great idea--I hope they keep doing them.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh man. I got excited about the Juice Coupon...

Filled up my 6-pack of juice into my cart...make an account...enter the coupon...

$50 shipping? uhhh no thanks.




 
Ouch!  I didn't even get that far because I still wasn't going to pay that much for 6 single serve juices!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurenv78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ouch!  I didn't even get that far because I still wasn't going to pay that much for 6 single serve juices!
It is pretty steep but I have an unnatural love for juice. Can't get enough!


----------



## sunsets (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if anyone else received a survey for the December and Holiday Limited Edition Box for Him or Her but I received one. I found it in my spam.junk mail folder.  You can choose which box(es) you received and it asked you to rate on a scale of 1-5 or N/A Love it being 5 and Hate it being 1 each item you received in the box and then the entire box itself.  

So if you haven't received the survey, check your spam. I don't know if they sent this to everyone.  This is the first time I received a survey for a box and I have been subbing for several months now.  I put Hate it for December. I feel like, finally, they are asking for feedback!
Thanks for the suggestion.  I found the survey in my Junk folder as well.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 27, 2014)

Super disappointed with gloves. I wore them 3 times (even though they are too big) and they are totally coming apart in 2 places. They don't work very well with my phone either so I don't even use them for the tech aspect. I already emailed them saying I was disappointed with the sizing and they basically said too bad, so I don't really want to email them again.


----------



## adinegem (Jan 27, 2014)

Overall I'm happy with the box. It wasn't amazing but it was ok. The gloves like others said are far too large for my hands. I have a juicer so I loved the book but another popcorn product? Blehh and I hated the nail files. Hopefully feb box will be better!


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *adinegem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Overall I'm happy with the box. It wasn't amazing but it was ok. The gloves like others said are far too large for my hands. I have a juicer so I loved the book but another popcorn product? Blehh and I hated the nail files. Hopefully feb box will be better!


Febraury box HAS to be better! (crossing my fingers) I prepaid for a 3-month subscription. I've been happy enough with the past 2 months, but not enough to continue spending that kind of money on hit-or-miss items. The surprise is fun, but not THAT fun. If February doesn't blow me away I will not renew. There are a few other equally priced subs I want to try so maybe that'll be my chance? We'll see!


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Jan 31, 2014)

Finally got my box. I have to email Popsugar about the gloves like I see other people have had to do.  There are threads coming out of a hole right where the thumb meets the palm of the glove.  I have yet to try the face mask still but I'm super excited about it, and the book seems to have at least some useful info in it, so I'll give it a shot.  The pipcorn is good, but I'm still rather underwhelmed by the calendar.  Overall for me this box was just kind of meh.  I could have easily done without.


----------



## natashaia (Feb 1, 2014)

> Super disappointed with gloves. I wore them 3 times (even though they are too big) and they are totally coming apart in 2 places. They don't work very well with my phone either so I don't even use them for the tech aspect. I already emailed them saying I was disappointed with the sizing and they basically said too bad, so I don't really want to email them again.


 Same. The quality is pretty bad. Mine already had a hole in one, now both of them are unravelling and the tech part isn't great either. I've worn them maybe 4 times, 20 min each time. Oh well. I guess it was nice to try.


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 1, 2014)

I emailed about the gloves and was asked to send a picture, which I would be happy to do except I don't want another pair of crappy gloves to replace the first pair. I feel like after so many poorly made gloves, they'd offer something else. Obviously the product isn't good quality. Why send us more?!


----------



## dbf0670 (Feb 1, 2014)

> I emailed about the gloves and was asked to send a picture, which I would be happy to do except I don't want another pair of crappy gloves to replace the first pair. I feel like after so many poorly made gloves, they'd offer something else. Obviously the product isn't good quality. Why send us more?!


 This is how I felt. I sent a photo but also asked if they even checked for quality/ used the product before including it in the box. They assured me they had but said sometimes issues may arise when they purchase in bulk. I don't know. The second pair I got seemed just as poorly made as the first.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 1, 2014)

btw, my gloves were fine...except that I got two left ones! I sent them a pic and they are sending a replacement. too funny. I tried to put them on and was like "oh that fits well." and then tried one on the right hand and no bueno!


----------



## annielein (Feb 5, 2014)

I got my email saying my box shipped! Now it will be two weeks before I get the darn thing, hah. I am entirely too impatient and now i'll be checking it daily even if it doesn't move for 3 days at a time -.- I'm hoping for a blow me away box since this will only be my second box and I kind of disliked Januarys.


----------



## kristab94 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annielein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my email saying my box shipped! Now it will be two weeks before I get the darn thing, hah. I am entirely too impatient and now i'll be checking it daily even if it doesn't move for 3 days at a time -.- I'm hoping for a blow me away box since this will only be my second box and I kind of disliked Januarys.
I think you mean to be posting in Feb's Popsugar spoilers, which there are already spoilers for Feb box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greenflipflops (Feb 10, 2014)

omgosh those gloves are just falling apart. there are at least 5 holes and there's no longer a thumb tip...just a giant hole. lol.


----------



## gabbertelly (Feb 10, 2014)

> omgosh those gloves are just falling apart. there are at least 5 holes and there's no longer a thumb tip...just a giant hole. lol.Â


Seriously! Mine look ridiculous but I'm trying desperately to make them work for a few more weeks because I don't want to buy new ones. LOL


----------



## sunsets (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gabbertelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Seriously! Mine look ridiculous but I'm trying desperately to make them work for a few more weeks because I don't want to buy new ones. LOL
I haven't worn mine out to see if they unravel (Please, no!) but the super long pinkie fingers are what really bother me!


----------



## indianaredhead (Feb 14, 2014)

Beware of the Detox Mask. I tried it last week and broke out pretty badly this week. I normally have really clear skin.  Obviously it works but just don't do it if you have something important coming up.


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 15, 2014)

I've used the mask three times and it's made me breakout every time. Is that supposed to keep happening? I usually have clear skin too, so I'm not really sure if this is the goal or what.


----------



## indianaredhead (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've used the mask three times and it's made me breakout every time. Is that supposed to keep happening? I usually have clear skin too, so I'm not really sure if this is the goal or what.
I think that is the goal. It is suppose to draw out impurities but I would never had dreamed I would wreck such havoc.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've used the mask three times and it's made me breakout every time. Is that supposed to keep happening? I usually have clear skin too, so I'm not really sure if this is the goal or what.

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that is the goal. It is suppose to draw out impurities but I would never had dreamed I would wreck such havoc.
I thought it was just me!  I've used it 2 times and love the way it feels but stopped using it because a few days later I got 2 HUGE bumps on my cheek (that has since left a scar). I thought it was due to stress from my husband being in the hospital..nope..tried it again 10 days later and got another huge bump on my chin...I do NOT usually break out and didn't have this reaction when I started using my Clarisonic like some people do.  I'm afraid to keep using it lol so I'll prob give it away to someone.  My husband used it twice as well with not so much of the same reaction as I did but broke a a little.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I thought it was just me!  I've used it 2 times and love the way it feels but stopped using it because a few days later I got 2 HUGE bumps on my cheek (that has since left a scar). I thought it was due to stress from my husband being in the hospital..nope..tried it again 10 days later and got another huge bump on my chin...I do NOT usually break out and didn't have this reaction when I started using my Clarisonic like some people do.  I'm afraid to keep using it lol so I'll prob give it away to someone.  My husband used it twice as well with not so much of the same reaction as I did but broke a a little.
I am so glad I traded this mask. I am having enough skin issues right now with this brutal winter we are experiencing in Chicago.


----------



## jenniferrose (Feb 19, 2014)

Send the masks my way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't had any problems and love the mask! Have yet to try the oil from February I've read mixed reviews on though. Always interesting how everyone's skin reacts differently.


----------



## aquaria527 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Send the masks my way!






I haven't had any problems and love the mask! Have yet to try the oil from February I've read mixed reviews on though.

Same, I love the mask! I do have the breakout problem with the Clarisonic, but this mask is way more gentle on my skin than the Clarisonic... and I love how my skin feels after. If anyone wants to get rid of theirs...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The oil is HEAVY. It works well for my skin right now bc it's so dry in the winter -- but I use only a little of it, and only right after I've showered and am about to sleep. I could never use it in the summer. I bet it would be good for the ends of hair too. I heard argan oil is great for hair!


----------



## srmmrr (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a suggestion for acne scarring that has worked wonders for me.

We tend to use very drying products on our skin when we get a breakout, trying to "dry up the pimple." While that is great for the surface, it isn't so great for the skin underneath.  At my age, I don't breakout much at all anymore.... one of the awesome things about getting older  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... but when I do get a spot, I treat it, let the product dry... say Mario Badescu or whatever drying product that you like... and then I put Walsporin on top of the spot to "heal" it.  I don't find that this makes any difference in the amount of time that it takes for the spot to go away, but when it does, you won't have the mark left underneath because you kept your skin hydrated.  I would compare this to when you have surgery, and you are told to keep the incision site covered and moist to prevent scarring.  I like Walsporin versus Neosporin.  It was recommended to me by two different dermatologists, and while I don't know what the ingredient is in it that makes one different from the other, I know that it works better for me. 

Also on the facial oils, try pressing a couple of drops into your skin versus rubbing it on like moisturizer.  A few drops of facial oil goes a long way when pressed into your skin while it is damp and warm, and it shouldn't leave you feeling greasy.  Can you tell that I LOVE facial oil?


----------



## bluegnu (Feb 22, 2014)

Has anyone actually used the coupon code and got the juice 6 pack? It expires next week and I'm tempted, even with over $20 shipping. Just wondering if it would be potentially "worth" it to do a one day cleanse with their juices!


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 22, 2014)

I "almost" bought into that fad. Did a lot of research with some colleagues and concluded that, at least for me, consuming all that sugar without the fiber is just not healthy. Maybe if I hated fruits and vegetables it could be slightly beneficial, but I feel like drinking 33 g of sugar from any source is going to negatively impact me.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 22, 2014)

I've done several 3 day juice cleanses and found them to be a mostly positive experience. I'm a very active person so I use the time when I'm juicing to take break from exercising, work, obligations and to maybe do some yoga, journaling, binge watch Orange is the New Blackâ€¦ It is not for everyone though. Some people are really unhappy not eating. I also never give up my morning coffee. Call me a rebel but I really enjoy it and I only use homemade almond milk as an addition.  I find that eating a bit less and mostly raw and vegan for a few days leading up to the "cleanse" and finishing with a day of green smoothies and then adding in food slowly with soups and salads is the way to go. I usually do the juicing Friday through Sunday as the first day is the "easiest," second the hardest and third in the middle. My skin always looks amazing and if I do the cleanse like how I stated above, my digestion is great! I started doing them after I went off both control to help my liver get back on track. I plan to do another one soon. Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------

